# How Transgender Ideology Has Produced Large-Scale Child Abuse



## P@triot

Lots of young children are being irreparably harmed thanks to *failed* left-wing policies.


> Prior to the widespread promotion of transition affirmation, 75% to 95% of gender-dysphoric youth *ended up happy with their biological sex after simply passing through puberty*.


The left wants the mentally insane and small children make the decisions that drive society. It's absurd. It's asinine. And it's the type of idiocy that could _only_ come from the left. Adults don't allow children to make major decisions about their life. You let them choose what flavor of lollipop. You let them choose what toy to pick out at the store. You do *not* allow them to choose gender reassignment surgery, or what city the family will live in, or what automobile to purchase.

I’m a Pediatrician. How Transgender Ideology Has Infiltrated My Field and Produced Large-Scale Child Abuse.


----------



## Tank

Homosexuality is a cancer to humanity


----------



## MisterBeale

This isn't so much about homosexuality, it is about butchering kids to make them sterile.


----------



## Syriusly

P@triot said:


> Lots of young children are being irreparably harmed thanks to *failed* left-wing policies.
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the widespread promotion of transition affirmation, 75% to 95% of gender-dysphoric youth *ended up happy with their biological sex after simply passing through puberty*.
> 
> 
> 
> The left wants the mentally insane and small children make the decisions that drive society. It's absurd. It's asinine. And it's the type of idiocy that could _only_ come from the left. Adults don't allow children to make major decisions about their life. You let them choose what flavor of lollipop. You let them choose what toy to pick out at the store. You do *not* allow them to choose gender reassignment surgery, or what city the family will live in, or what automobile to purchase.
> 
> I’m a Pediatrician. How Transgender Ideology Has Infiltrated My Field and Produced Large-Scale Child Abuse.
Click to expand...


What a shock- the head of the ultra conservative- and tiny(500 members)- American College of Pediatricians- is says transgenderism is child abuse.

Meanwhile- the mainstream Pediatrician organization- The American Academy of Pediatricians(64,000 members) disagrees with her.


----------



## Syriusly

MisterBeale said:


> This isn't so much about homosexuality, it is about butchering kids to make them sterile.



Nobody is butchering kids.


----------



## Timmy

So they go thru a phase .  Next you'll want goth kids put in mental institutions.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Tank said:


> Homosexuality is a cancer to humanity




Most RW nutters ^^^ have no clue what transgender even means.

So much hysteria over less than .03% of the population who have always been right beside you in the bathroom.

What's creepy and sick you you nutters doing your Peeping Tom thing.

MYOB


----------



## Timmy

Luddly Neddite said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality is a cancer to humanity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most RW nutters ^^^ have no clue what transgender even means.
> 
> So much hysteria over less than .03% of the population who have always been right beside you in the bathroom.
> 
> What's creepy and sick you you nutters doing your Peeping Tom thing.
> 
> MYOB
Click to expand...


I'd rather deal wh the mental  guy wearing a dress, than the mental gun hoarding screwball.


----------



## Tank

Luddly Neddite said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality is a cancer to humanity
> 
> 
> 
> Most RW nutters ^^^ have no clue what transgender even means.
Click to expand...

Transgender means you're fucked in the head


----------



## Fenton Lum

Tank said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality is a cancer to humanity
> 
> 
> 
> Most RW nutters ^^^ have no clue what transgender even means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Transgender means you're fucked in the head
Click to expand...




Tank said:


> Homosexuality is a cancer to humanity




Tell the Catholic Church.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Timmy said:


> So they go thru a phase .  Next you'll want goth kids put in mental institutions.


And when they snap out of that phase they have boobs and no balls. That's the point of the OP.


----------



## Timmy

Missouri_Mike said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So they go thru a phase .  Next you'll want goth kids put in mental institutions.
> 
> 
> 
> And when they snap out of that phase they have boobs and no balls. That's the point of the OP.
Click to expand...


Can u even do that before adulthood ?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Timmy said:


> So they go thru a phase .  Next you'll want goth kids put in mental institutions.



RWnuts always want to put people who disagree with them in mental institutions.  They learned that from the Soviets.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Timmy said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So they go thru a phase .  Next you'll want goth kids put in mental institutions.
> 
> 
> 
> And when they snap out of that phase they have boobs and no balls. That's the point of the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can u even do that before adulthood ?
Click to expand...

Yes, their parents are signing off on it. That's the problem. Transgender is a mental problem for the parents in these cases. I don't get it but apparently they need the attention or something.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

NYcarbineer said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So they go thru a phase .  Next you'll want goth kids put in mental institutions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWnuts always want to put people who disagree with them in mental institutions.  They learned that from the Soviets.
Click to expand...

Not everyone but in your case paranoid schizophrenia is a pretty good reason for a trip to the cuckoos nest.


----------



## LeftofLeft

MisterBeale said:


> This isn't so much about homosexuality, it is about butchering kids to make them sterile.



Sharia!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYcarbineer

Missouri_Mike said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So they go thru a phase .  Next you'll want goth kids put in mental institutions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWnuts always want to put people who disagree with them in mental institutions.  They learned that from the Soviets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not everyone but in your case paranoid schizophrenia is a pretty good reason for a trip to the cuckoos nest.
Click to expand...


Let me quote the OP that I responded to:

The left wants the mentally insane and small children make the decisions that drive society.


----------



## P@triot

Timmy said:


> *So they go thru a phase* .  Next you'll want goth kids put in mental institutions.


That's exactly the point that you are missing. You don't butcher a child over over a _phase_.


----------



## P@triot

Missouri_Mike said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So they go thru a phase .  Next you'll want goth kids put in mental institutions.
> 
> 
> 
> And when they snap out of that phase they have boobs and no balls. That's the point of the OP.
Click to expand...

Thank you MM. You beat me to it. Painful trying to explain the obvious to the left.


----------



## P@triot

NYcarbineer said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So they go thru a phase .  Next you'll want goth kids put in mental institutions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWnuts always want to put people who disagree with them in mental institutions.  They learned that from the Soviets.
Click to expand...

LWNJ's always want to butcher people whether they agree _or_ disagree with them. They learned that from Joseph Mengle and the Nazi's.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

P@triot said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So they go thru a phase .  Next you'll want goth kids put in mental institutions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWnuts always want to put people who disagree with them in mental institutions.  They learned that from the Soviets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LWNJ's always want to butcher people whether they agree _or_ disagree with them. They learned that from Joseph Mengle and the Nazi's.
Click to expand...

Once you've taken a boy and cut off his manhood and hormones him up for some tits let's face it. That guy will never have a decent job or life. You have a government dependent forever.


----------



## P@triot

This mentally disturbed individual is not fit to be a parent. Yet another example of how the transgender ideology is cultivating large-scale child abuse.


> A child in Canada is set to become the first legally “genderless” human being. The baby’s mother and victimizer, Kori Doty, is fighting to ensure that the child is issued a birth certificate with no sex designation. It will not surprise you to learn that Kori is herself a mentally ill bearded woman who identifies as “non-binary trans,” whatever in Hell that means. (And I use the phrase “whatever in Hell” quite literally.) Kori apparently eschews all gender labels and prefers the pronoun “they,” as if there are two of her, God forbid. Naturally, many media reports have descended into indecipherable nonsense by dutifully referring to this single individual in the plural.


One has to ask why anyone indulges these idiots? The left is attempting to corrupt all language. If there is no male or female, no good or bad, no right or wrong, if everything is accepted and nothing is unacceptable - then they are that much closer to their totalitarian fascist state without a U.S. Constitution (because it has words).

I've always said the left is the ultimate regressives. We're to the point that if they have their way, we'll be forced to point and grunt like cavemen. They continue to set civilized society back hundreds of years.

Matt Walsh: Dear ‘progressive’ parents, your children are not social experiments.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

NYcarbineer said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So they go thru a phase .  Next you'll want goth kids put in mental institutions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWnuts always want to put people who disagree with them in mental institutions.  They learned that from the Soviets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not everyone but in your case paranoid schizophrenia is a pretty good reason for a trip to the cuckoos nest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me quote the OP that I responded to:
> 
> The left wants the mentally insane and small children make the decisions that drive society.
Click to expand...

And how do you figure you addressed that?


----------



## Seawytch

Here is what the *reputable* pediatric organization says.



American Academy of Pediatrics Opposes Legislation that Discriminates Against Transgender Children


----------



## P@triot




----------



## Missouri_Mike

P@triot said:


> This mentally disturbed individual is not fit to be a parent. Yet another example of how the transgender ideology is cultivating large-scale child abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> A child in Canada is set to become the first legally “genderless” human being. The baby’s mother and victimizer, Kori Doty, is fighting to ensure that the child is issued a birth certificate with no sex designation. It will not surprise you to learn that Kori is herself a mentally ill bearded woman who identifies as “non-binary trans,” whatever in Hell that means. (And I use the phrase “whatever in Hell” quite literally.) Kori apparently eschews all gender labels and prefers the pronoun “they,” as if there are two of her, God forbid. Naturally, many media reports have descended into indecipherable nonsense by dutifully referring to this single individual in the plural.
> 
> 
> 
> One has to ask why anyone indulges these idiots? The left is attempting to corrupt all language. If there is no male or female, no good or bad, no right or wrong, if everything is accepted and nothing is unacceptable - then they are that much closer to their totalitarian fascist state without a U.S. Constitution (because it has words).
> 
> I've always said the left is the ultimate regressives. We're to the point that if they have their way, we'll be forced to point and grunt like cavemen. They continue to set civilized society back hundreds of years.
> 
> Matt Walsh: Dear ‘progressive’ parents, your children are not social experiments.
Click to expand...

The sex reveal must have been fucking awesome. Congrats it's a...NOTHING!

It's bad enough trannies are mentally ill and we have to deal with them but the parent's being mentally ill and dragging their kids through this shit is criminal. If you aren't capable of looking at your child and seeing a dick or a vagina and can't quite figure out which it is you're unfit to be a parent. The government participating in this insanity is tragic.


----------



## P@triot

Missouri_Mike said:


> It's bad enough trannies are mentally ill and we have to deal with them but the parent's being mentally ill and dragging their kids through this shit is criminal. If you aren't capable of looking at your child and seeing a dick or a vagina and can't quite figure out which it is you're unfit to be a parent. The government participating in this insanity is tragic.


It's unbelievable - the left believes that children don't belong to their parents but instead exist to serve the state. As such, they are overly aggressive in taking children out of the home. Well - where in the hell are they when these mentally ill, sexual deviants are doing real harm to children?!?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

When a boy starts taking hormone blockers pre puberty, his penis remains undeveloped.  If he wants reassignment surgery later they cannot perform a vaginoplasty inverting the penis.   There isn't enough penis there.  The alternative is to do a colon resection and use part of the colon to form the vagina.  The colon secretes mucus to assist in bowel movements.   While there is no fecal material in the colon resection there is an unpleasant odor.   

No wonder they commit suicide.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Tipsycatlover said:


> When a boy starts taking hormone blockers pre puberty, his penis remains undeveloped.  If he wants reassignment surgery later they cannot perform a vaginoplasty inverting the penis.   There isn't enough penis there.  The alternative is to do a colon resection and use part of the colon to form the vagina.  The colon secretes mucus to assist in bowel movements.   While there is no fecal material in the colon resection there is an unpleasant odor.
> 
> No wonder they commit suicide.


Seriously? Holy shit.

So the boy you wanted to be a girl ends up with two assholes and no chance of being either. I think I would commit suicide if my parents did that to me. Of course it would be after I murdered them in the most inhumane way I could possibly think of. So we have those family murders to look forward to now. Should be fun.


----------



## Clementine

P@triot said:


> Lots of young children are being irreparably harmed thanks to *failed* left-wing policies.
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the widespread promotion of transition affirmation, 75% to 95% of gender-dysphoric youth *ended up happy with their biological sex after simply passing through puberty*.
> 
> 
> 
> The left wants the mentally insane and small children make the decisions that drive society. It's absurd. It's asinine. And it's the type of idiocy that could _only_ come from the left. Adults don't allow children to make major decisions about their life. You let them choose what flavor of lollipop. You let them choose what toy to pick out at the store. You do *not* allow them to choose gender reassignment surgery, or what city the family will live in, or what automobile to purchase.
> 
> I’m a Pediatrician. How Transgender Ideology Has Infiltrated My Field and Produced Large-Scale Child Abuse.
Click to expand...



I don't think they should even discuss the subject with young children.    They are not capable of understanding this.

Schools almost encourage children to choose a sex rather than allowing them to be themselves.    It's not something they should even think about.


----------



## Seawytch

Here is what the *reputable* pediatric organization says.

American Academy of Pediatrics Opposes Legislation that Discriminates Against Transgender Children

The American College of Pediatricians is not a reputable pediatric organization.

The OP is trying to sell you a fake Rolex.


----------



## P@triot

This is just _disturbing_. More child abuse thanks to a sick political agenda.

Little boy tells Mom he wants to dress in drag. Mom obliges.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> This is just _disturbing_. More child abuse thanks to a sick political agenda.
> 
> Little boy tells Mom he wants to dress in drag. Mom obliges.



So what? You know, Drag Queens can make some decent bank...and quite a few are straight. Who is it hurting to let him wear some make up if he wants to? 

They look like they are having fun...






Why you gotta shit on fun?


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> So what? You know, Drag Queens can make some decent bank...and quite a few are straight. Who is it hurting to let him wear some make up if he wants to?
> 
> They look like they are having fun...
> 
> Why you gotta shit on fun?


Lets apply left-wing "logic" to every other facet of life...shall we?

4-year old sees guns on tv. Says it would be "fun" to play with one.

Parent says...sure! Here's a firearm. And me, being Seawytch in this scenario, would idiotically state "so what if she handed a 4-year old a firearm? It looks like he's having fun! And....a person with good firearm skills can make a lot of money (the military, private security, in Hollywood, as a Hollywood consultant, in a PSD capacity, etc.)".


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Why you gotta shit on fun?


Because when this child is being ridiculed, bullied, beaten, and ultimately commits suicide in his teens, you'll be the first one crying about it and demanding society spend trillions to someone "prevent" it when all it took to prevent it in the first place was the mom not introducing the impressionable child to drag queens, making it seem "fun", then encouraging the child to try it as well.

You know what I would have done had my son (I don't have a son - but if I did) asked that? No son. That's *wrong*. Men and women are different. Women wear makeup and dresses. Men do not. Women give birth to babies. Men do not. Men have testosterone. Women do not. They are different. We _will_ respect and honor those differences in this house. We will *not* pretend as they don't exist because we don't deny science and reality in this house, son.

That's how proper parenting is done. That's how one does NOT abuse their child by leveraging LBGT agendas.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? You know, Drag Queens can make some decent bank...and quite a few are straight. Who is it hurting to let him wear some make up if he wants to?
> 
> They look like they are having fun...
> 
> Why you gotta shit on fun?
> 
> 
> 
> Lets apply left-wing "logic" to every other facet of life...shall we?
> 
> 4-year old sees guns on tv. Says it would be "fun" to play with one.
> 
> Parent says...sure! Here's a firearm. And me, being Seawytch in this scenario, would idiotically state "so what if she handed a r-year old a firearm? It looks like he's having fun! And....a person with good firearm skills can make a lot of money (the military, private security, in Hollywood, as a Hollywood consultant, in a PSD capacity, etc.)".
Click to expand...


I let my son shoot when he was four. I wouldn't let him do it himself, but you're comparing apples with mangos. You can get hurt or killed with a gun. Having fun with his mom and makeup isn't going to hurt him unless he gets an allergic reaction. Again, they are having fun and hurting no one. Why does this have your panties in such a twist?


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why you gotta shit on fun?
> 
> 
> 
> Because when this child is being ridiculed, bullied, beaten, and ultimately commits suicide in his teens, you'll be the first one crying about it and demanding society spend trillions to someone "prevent" it when all it took to prevent it in the first place was the mom not introducing the impressionable child to drag queens, making it seem "fun", then encouraging the child to try it as well.
> 
> You know what I would have done had my son (I don't have a son - but if I did) asked that? No son. That's *wrong*. Men and women are different. Women wear makeup and dresses. Men do not. Women give birth to babies. Men do not. Men have testosterone. Women do not. They are different. We _will_ respect and honor those differences in this house. We will *not* pretend as they don't exist because we don't deny science and reality in this house, son.
> 
> That's how proper parenting is done. That's how one does NOT abuse their child by leveraging LBGT agendas.
Click to expand...



Ah, so because some asshole like you might fuck with him he should not have this fun that is hurting no one. 

I have a better solution to him not enjoying himself by putting on makeup...how about people like you stop being dicks to him?


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> I let my son shoot when he was four. I wouldn't let him do it himself, but you're comparing apples with mangos. You can get hurt or killed with a gun. Having fun with his mom and makeup isn't going to hurt him unless he gets an allergic reaction. Again, they are having fun and hurting no one. Why does this have your panties in such a twist?


Any parent who hands a firearm to a 4-year old is not fit to be a parent (and this is coming from someone with a small arsenal and who started shooting at a very young age). And while I agree that its obviously more dangerous in the immediate, I already answered above what the 'harm' is in indulging this young, impressionable child in this capacity.

And for the record - my "panties" are not "in a bunch" over this. I simply noted another case of child abuse thanks to the LGBT agenda.


----------



## The Original Tree

Syriusly said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of young children are being irreparably harmed thanks to *failed* left-wing policies.
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the widespread promotion of transition affirmation, 75% to 95% of gender-dysphoric youth *ended up happy with their biological sex after simply passing through puberty*.
> 
> 
> 
> The left wants the mentally insane and small children make the decisions that drive society. It's absurd. It's asinine. And it's the type of idiocy that could _only_ come from the left. Adults don't allow children to make major decisions about their life. You let them choose what flavor of lollipop. You let them choose what toy to pick out at the store. You do *not* allow them to choose gender reassignment surgery, or what city the family will live in, or what automobile to purchase.
> 
> I’m a Pediatrician. How Transgender Ideology Has Infiltrated My Field and Produced Large-Scale Child Abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a shock- the head of the ultra conservative- and tiny(500 members)- American College of Pediatricians- is says transgenderism is child abuse.
> 
> Meanwhile- the mainstream Pediatrician organization- The American Academy of Pediatricians(64,000 members) disagrees with her.
Click to expand...

*Broad and wide is the path to HELL.*


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I let my son shoot when he was four. I wouldn't let him do it himself, but you're comparing apples with mangos. You can get hurt or killed with a gun. Having fun with his mom and makeup isn't going to hurt him unless he gets an allergic reaction. Again, they are having fun and hurting no one. Why does this have your panties in such a twist?
> 
> 
> 
> Any parent who hands a firearm to a 4-year old is not fit to be a parent (and this is coming from someone with a small arsenal and who started shooting at a very young age). And while I agree that its obviously more dangerous in the immediate, I already answered above what the 'harm' is in indulging this young, impressionable child in this capacity.
> 
> And for the record - my "panties" are not "in a bunch" over this. I simply noted another case of child abuse thanks to the LGBT agenda.
Click to expand...


Lighten up francis, it was a  BB Gun. He didn't get his first 22 until he was 9. It's not just "more dangerous in the immediate" one is dangerous, the other is not. 

Your version of "child abuse" wouldn't stand up in any court. Much like you are here, you'd be laughed out the door.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Ah, so because some asshole like you might fuck with him he should not have this fun that is hurting no one.


Like _me_? I've never bothered a homosexual in my life. Not so much as a comment, much less beating them up. Plenty of sexual deviants have committed suicide without being bullied. Plenty were just distraught over their confusion, feelings, etc.


Seawytch said:


> I have a better solution to him not enjoying himself by putting on makeup...how about people like you stop being dicks to him?


Sure! In fact, I have an even better idea! Why don't people like you just cure world hunger, all diseases, and solidify world peace? 

Sweetie...the world is not a perfect place and your idealism isn't helpful. There will always be some psychopath looking to take over the world, steal millions, or viciously attack someone in the LBGT community. How about we stop with your cartoon idealism and address the real world?


----------



## Syriusly

The Original Tree said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of young children are being irreparably harmed thanks to *failed* left-wing policies.
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the widespread promotion of transition affirmation, 75% to 95% of gender-dysphoric youth *ended up happy with their biological sex after simply passing through puberty*.
> 
> 
> 
> The left wants the mentally insane and small children make the decisions that drive society. It's absurd. It's asinine. And it's the type of idiocy that could _only_ come from the left. Adults don't allow children to make major decisions about their life. You let them choose what flavor of lollipop. You let them choose what toy to pick out at the store. You do *not* allow them to choose gender reassignment surgery, or what city the family will live in, or what automobile to purchase.
> 
> I’m a Pediatrician. How Transgender Ideology Has Infiltrated My Field and Produced Large-Scale Child Abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a shock- the head of the ultra conservative- and tiny(500 members)- American College of Pediatricians- is says transgenderism is child abuse.
> 
> Meanwhile- the mainstream Pediatrician organization- The American Academy of Pediatricians(64,000 members) disagrees with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Broad and wide is the path to HELL.*
Click to expand...


Wow......for those who believe in fairy tales that must be terrifying.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I let my son shoot when he was four. I wouldn't let him do it himself, but you're comparing apples with mangos. You can get hurt or killed with a gun. Having fun with his mom and makeup isn't going to hurt him unless he gets an allergic reaction. Again, they are having fun and hurting no one. Why does this have your panties in such a twist?
> 
> 
> 
> Any parent who hands a firearm to a 4-year old is not fit to be a parent (and this is coming from someone with a small arsenal and who started shooting at a very young age). And while I agree that its obviously more dangerous in the immediate, I already answered above what the 'harm' is in indulging this young, impressionable child in this capacity.
> 
> And for the record - my "panties" are not "in a bunch" over this. I simply noted another case of child abuse thanks to the LGBT agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lighten up francis, it was a  BB Gun.
Click to expand...

First of all - that isn't any better genius. That child could have easily taken out one of his own eyes or the eyes of another person or child near him. Second - stop lying. You made up your 4-year old "shooting" to defend the indefensible, and when I called you out on it, you tried to mitigate it by changing the story to being a "BB gun".


----------



## Syriusly

P@triot said:


> This is just _disturbing_. More child abuse thanks to a sick political agenda.
> 
> Little boy tells Mom he wants to dress in drag. Mom obliges.



That is child abuse?

Hell you should see the picture I have of my 4 year old nephew wearing a tutu.

I am planning on blackmailing him when he gets engaged. 

There are lots of kinds of 'child abuse'- but letting a little boy wear a dress when he wants to is not child abuse. Wow- when I think of the crap my neighbor kids went through growing up- they suffered real child abuse.


----------



## P@triot

Syriusly said:


> Wow......for those who believe in fairy tales that must be terrifying.


Not nearly as terrifying as those who will forever burn in hell because of their arrogance, their self-love, and their desire to be their own god.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so because some asshole like you might fuck with him he should not have this fun that is hurting no one.
> 
> 
> 
> Like _me_? I've never bothered a homosexual in my life. Not so much as a comment, much less beating them up. Plenty of sexual deviants have committed suicide without being bullied. Plenty were just distraught over their confusion, feelings, etc.
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a better solution to him not enjoying himself by putting on makeup...how about people like you stop being dicks to him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure! In fact, I have an even better idea! Why don't people like you just cure world hunger, all diseases, and solidify world peace?
> 
> Sweetie...the world is not a perfect place and your idealism isn't helpful. There will always be some psychopath looking to take over the world, steal millions, or viciously attack someone in the LBGT community. How about we stop with your cartoon idealism and address the real world?
Click to expand...


If your child came to you and said they were transgendered, what would you do? You'd simply tell them they aren't, right? You would be the one doing actual harm to the child. This is what DOCTORS say. I know you think you're smarter than they are, but let me be the one to break it to you, football star, you're not. 

Telling kids not to live their truths is not helpful, it is harmful.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I let my son shoot when he was four. I wouldn't let him do it himself, but you're comparing apples with mangos. You can get hurt or killed with a gun. Having fun with his mom and makeup isn't going to hurt him unless he gets an allergic reaction. Again, they are having fun and hurting no one. Why does this have your panties in such a twist?
> 
> 
> 
> Any parent who hands a firearm to a 4-year old is not fit to be a parent (and this is coming from someone with a small arsenal and who started shooting at a very young age). And while I agree that its obviously more dangerous in the immediate, I already answered above what the 'harm' is in indulging this young, impressionable child in this capacity.
> 
> And for the record - my "panties" are not "in a bunch" over this. I simply noted another case of child abuse thanks to the LGBT agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lighten up francis, it was a  BB Gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all - that isn't any better genius. That child could have easily taken out one of his own eyes or the eyes of another person or child near him. Second - stop lying. You made up your 4-year old "shooting" to defend the indefensible, and when I called you out on it, you tried to mitigate it by changing the story to being a "BB gun".
Click to expand...


No, I didn't. He got to shoot a BB gun at four. It was my brothers. He got his own BB gun at 6 and his own 22 at 9.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> If your child came to you and said they were transgendered, what would you do?


I would get them the mental healthcare they desperately need as any rational, compassionate person would do. Such a shame that you would rather exploit them for your sexual desires and political agenda.


Seawytch said:


> Telling kids not to live their truths is not helpful, it is harmful.


No sweetie....telling the mentally ill to deny reality and to indulge in their psychosis is *not* helpful. It is really, _really_ harmful.


----------



## OnePercenter

Tank said:


> Homosexuality is a cancer to humanity



That would be religious based homophobia. Hell, anything religious based is a cancer to humanity.


----------



## Syriusly

[


P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your child came to you and said they were transgendered, what would you do?
> 
> 
> 
> I would get them the mental healthcare they desperately need as any rational, compassionate person would do. Such a shame that you would rather exploit them for your sexual desires and political agenda.
Click to expand...


What mental healthcare would that be? What is the 'cure' for the transgendered?

Why would you force mental healthcare on kids to further your political agenda?


----------



## Rustic

P@triot said:


> Lots of young children are being irreparably harmed thanks to *failed* left-wing policies.
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the widespread promotion of transition affirmation, 75% to 95% of gender-dysphoric youth *ended up happy with their biological sex after simply passing through puberty*.
> 
> 
> 
> The left wants the mentally insane and small children make the decisions that drive society. It's absurd. It's asinine. And it's the type of idiocy that could _only_ come from the left. Adults don't allow children to make major decisions about their life. You let them choose what flavor of lollipop. You let them choose what toy to pick out at the store. You do *not* allow them to choose gender reassignment surgery, or what city the family will live in, or what automobile to purchase.
> 
> I’m a Pediatrician. How Transgender Ideology Has Infiltrated My Field and Produced Large-Scale Child Abuse.
Click to expand...

Transgender-ism - it's just people that never really grew up, that are incredibly confused… Fact


----------



## Syriusly

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow......for those who believe in fairy tales that must be terrifying.
> 
> 
> 
> Not nearly as terrifying as those who will forever burn in hell because of their arrogance, their self-love, and their desire to be their own god.
Click to expand...


Wow- for those who believe in that it, it must bring you great comfort- thinking that others will burn in hell for thinking like you.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your child came to you and said they were transgendered, what would you do?
> 
> 
> 
> I would get them the mental healthcare they desperately need as any rational, compassionate person would do. Such a shame that you would rather exploit them for your sexual desires and political agenda.
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Telling kids not to live their truths is not helpful, it is harmful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No sweetie....telling the mentally ill to deny reality and to indulge in their psychosis is *not* helpful. It is really, _really_ harmful.
Click to expand...


You'd take them to a mental health professional huh? I'm afraid you'd be in for quite the shock when the actual trained professionals in the field recommend you let your child be transgendered. 

Answers to Your Questions About Transgender People, Gender Identity, and Gender Expression

Gender Non-Conforming & Transgender Children


----------



## Seawytch

Syriusly said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow......for those who believe in fairy tales that must be terrifying.
> 
> 
> 
> Not nearly as terrifying as those who will forever burn in hell because of their arrogance, their self-love, and their desire to be their own god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow- for those who believe in that it, it must bring you great comfort- thinking that others will burn in hell for thinking like you.
Click to expand...



You know, I've read the bible and I know Jesus would not take the delight these folks do at the fantasy of "others" burning in hell. 

My favorite story about hell...

The Devil & Billy Markham


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> You'd take them to a mental health professional huh? I'm afraid you'd be in for quite the shock when the actual trained professionals in the field recommend you let your child be transgendered.


No dear...I would take them to a *real* mental health professional. Not one who has been intimidated into facilitating mental illness by the Gaystapo. And they _would_ get the mental healthcare they need.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> You know, I've read the bible and I know Jesus would not take the delight these folks do at the fantasy of "others" burning in hell.


No he wouldn't. Nor would he take delight in you folks denying the Bible. But he _would_ take delight in people warning the arrogant, self-obsessed deniers of an eternity of unimaginable misery.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> My favorite story about hell...
> 
> The Devil & Billy Markham


What a shame. Your favorite should be the one from the Bible. Just as with politics, you keep turning to all of the wrong sources for your "information".


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite story about hell...
> 
> The Devil & Billy Markham
> 
> 
> 
> What a shame. Your favorite should be the one from the Bible. Just as with politics, you keep turning to all of the wrong sources for your "information".
Click to expand...


Really? So tell me...what's YOUR favorite story about hell* from the bible?*


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd take them to a mental health professional huh? I'm afraid you'd be in for quite the shock when the actual trained professionals in the field recommend you let your child be transgendered.
> 
> 
> 
> No dear...I would take them to a *real* mental health professional. Not one who has been intimidated into facilitating mental illness by the Gaystapo. And they _would_ get the mental healthcare they need.
Click to expand...


So you wouldn't take them to an actual mental health professional that is qualified. You'd go to some snake oil salesman like Marcuth Bachmann.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd take them to a mental health professional huh? I'm afraid you'd be in for quite the shock when the actual trained professionals in the field recommend you let your child be transgendered.
> 
> 
> 
> No dear...I would take them to a *real* mental health professional. Not one who has been intimidated into facilitating mental illness by the Gaystapo. And they _would_ get the mental healthcare they need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you wouldn't take them to an actual mental health professional that is qualified.
Click to expand...

That's exactly what I would do. An actual mental health professional who was qualified. Not a spineless coward who allowed themselves to be intimidated by the Gaystapo.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Really? So tell me...what's YOUR favorite story about hell* from the bible?*


*Revelation 21:8*
*8* “But for the cowardly, the faithless, the vile, the murderers, those who commit sexual immorality, those who use drugs and cast spells, the idolaters and all liars—their share will be in the lake that burns with fire and sulfur. This is the second death.”

(Note that this is in the Common English Bible version)


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? So tell me...what's YOUR favorite story about hell* from the bible?*
> 
> 
> 
> *Revelation 21:8*
> *8* “But for the cowardly, the faithless, the vile, the murderers, those who commit sexual immorality, those who use drugs and cast spells, the idolaters and all liars—their share will be in the lake that burns with fire and sulfur. This is the second death.”
> 
> (Note that this is in the Common English Bible version)
Click to expand...


 "use drugs"? Is that from the idiot redneck version?


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? So tell me...what's YOUR favorite story about hell* from the bible?*
> 
> 
> 
> *Revelation 21:8*
> *8* “But for the cowardly, the faithless, the vile, the murderers, those who commit sexual immorality, those who use drugs and cast spells, the idolaters and all liars—their share will be in the lake that burns with fire and sulfur. This is the second death.”
> 
> (Note that this is in the Common English Bible version)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "use drugs"? Is that from the idiot redneck version?
Click to expand...

What's wrong Sea? You have something to worry about?


----------



## gallantwarrior

Syriusly said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't so much about homosexuality, it is about butchering kids to make them sterile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is butchering kids.
Click to expand...

Really?


----------



## gallantwarrior

Missouri_Mike said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So they go thru a phase .  Next you'll want goth kids put in mental institutions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWnuts always want to put people who disagree with them in mental institutions.  They learned that from the Soviets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LWNJ's always want to butcher people whether they agree _or_ disagree with them. They learned that from Joseph Mengle and the Nazi's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once you've taken a boy and cut off his manhood and hormones him up for some tits let's face it. That guy will never have a decent job or life. You have a government dependent forever.
Click to expand...

And then the leftards who promoted the surgical and chemical mutilation of another human being rend their clothes and blame the other side for the high suicide rate among those so mutilated.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Syriusly said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just _disturbing_. More child abuse thanks to a sick political agenda.
> 
> Little boy tells Mom he wants to dress in drag. Mom obliges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is child abuse?
> 
> Hell you should see the picture I have of my 4 year old nephew wearing a tutu.
> 
> I am planning on blackmailing him when he gets engaged.
> 
> There are lots of kinds of 'child abuse'- but letting a little boy wear a dress when he wants to is not child abuse. Wow- when I think of the crap my neighbor kids went through growing up- they suffered real child abuse.
Click to expand...

Personally, I see nothing wrong with kids playing dress up.  The problem being highlighted here is the fact that too many demented parents see their child playing dress up and extrapolate that into transgender tendencies, ultimately convincing their child that they want to undergo chemical and surgical mutilation that will accommodate childhood dress up play and mainstream those childhood games into adult life.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? So tell me...what's YOUR favorite story about hell* from the bible?*
> 
> 
> 
> *Revelation 21:8*
> *8* “But for the cowardly, the faithless, the vile, the murderers, those who commit sexual immorality, those who use drugs and cast spells, the idolaters and all liars—their share will be in the lake that burns with fire and sulfur. This is the second death.”
> 
> (Note that this is in the Common English Bible version)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "use drugs"? Is that from the idiot redneck version?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong Sea? You have something to worry about?
Click to expand...


Only your sanity.


----------



## Seawytch

gallantwarrior said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just _disturbing_. More child abuse thanks to a sick political agenda.
> 
> Little boy tells Mom he wants to dress in drag. Mom obliges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is child abuse?
> 
> Hell you should see the picture I have of my 4 year old nephew wearing a tutu.
> 
> I am planning on blackmailing him when he gets engaged.
> 
> There are lots of kinds of 'child abuse'- but letting a little boy wear a dress when he wants to is not child abuse. Wow- when I think of the crap my neighbor kids went through growing up- they suffered real child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally, I see nothing wrong with kids playing dress up.  The problem being highlighted here is the fact that too many demented parents see their child playing dress up and extrapolate that into transgender tendencies, ultimately convincing their child that they want to undergo chemical and surgical mutilation that will accommodate childhood dress up play and mainstream those childhood games into adult life.
Click to expand...


No they don't. What you are seeing is parents seeking and taking the advice of trained professionals.


----------



## Syriusly

gallantwarrior said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just _disturbing_. More child abuse thanks to a sick political agenda.
> 
> Little boy tells Mom he wants to dress in drag. Mom obliges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is child abuse?
> 
> Hell you should see the picture I have of my 4 year old nephew wearing a tutu.
> 
> I am planning on blackmailing him when he gets engaged.
> 
> There are lots of kinds of 'child abuse'- but letting a little boy wear a dress when he wants to is not child abuse. Wow- when I think of the crap my neighbor kids went through growing up- they suffered real child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally, I see nothing wrong with kids playing dress up.  The problem being highlighted here is the fact that too many demented parents see their child playing dress up and extrapolate that into transgender tendencies, ultimately convincing their child that they want to undergo chemical and surgical mutilation that will accommodate childhood dress up play and mainstream those childhood games into adult life.
Click to expand...


Which parents are those? 

The problem highlighted is that parents are trying to help their kids who are telling them that they are really boys even though they aren't physically.

Why do you think that any parent would be 'trying' to convince their child to undergo chemical and surgical mutilation when the grow up? 

And why do you think that any child would listen to parents trying to convince them of that?


----------



## Syriusly

gallantwarrior said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So they go thru a phase .  Next you'll want goth kids put in mental institutions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWnuts always want to put people who disagree with them in mental institutions.  They learned that from the Soviets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LWNJ's always want to butcher people whether they agree _or_ disagree with them. They learned that from Joseph Mengle and the Nazi's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once you've taken a boy and cut off his manhood and hormones him up for some tits let's face it. That guy will never have a decent job or life. You have a government dependent forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And then the leftards who promoted the surgical and chemical mutilation of another human being rend their clothes and blame the other side for the high suicide rate among those so mutilated.
Click to expand...


And then the rightards, who promoted the hatred and discrimination of another human being because of their gender identification, rend their clothes and blame the other side for the high suicide rate among those they have discriminated against.


----------



## Syriusly

gallantwarrior said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't so much about homosexuality, it is about butchering kids to make them sterile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is butchering kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?
Click to expand...


Really.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Syriusly said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So they go thru a phase .  Next you'll want goth kids put in mental institutions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWnuts always want to put people who disagree with them in mental institutions.  They learned that from the Soviets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LWNJ's always want to butcher people whether they agree _or_ disagree with them. They learned that from Joseph Mengle and the Nazi's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once you've taken a boy and cut off his manhood and hormones him up for some tits let's face it. That guy will never have a decent job or life. You have a government dependent forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And then the leftards who promoted the surgical and chemical mutilation of another human being rend their clothes and blame the other side for the high suicide rate among those so mutilated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then the rightards, who promoted the hatred and discrimination of another human being because of their gender identification, rend their clothes and blame the other side for the high suicide rate among those they have discriminated against.
Click to expand...

It's not hatred it's indifference. I'm not wasting a minutes of my life on someone who can't even reach between their legs and come to a crystal clear understanding of what gender they are.


----------



## Syriusly

Missouri_Mike said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> RWnuts always want to put people who disagree with them in mental institutions.  They learned that from the Soviets.
> 
> 
> 
> LWNJ's always want to butcher people whether they agree _or_ disagree with them. They learned that from Joseph Mengle and the Nazi's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once you've taken a boy and cut off his manhood and hormones him up for some tits let's face it. That guy will never have a decent job or life. You have a government dependent forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And then the leftards who promoted the surgical and chemical mutilation of another human being rend their clothes and blame the other side for the high suicide rate among those so mutilated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then the rightards, who promoted the hatred and discrimination of another human being because of their gender identification, rend their clothes and blame the other side for the high suicide rate among those they have discriminated against.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not hatred it's indifference. I'm not wasting a minutes of my life on someone who can't even reach between their legs and come to a crystal clear understanding of what gender they are.
Click to expand...


You just wasted a minute of your life telling us how you aren't going to. This isn't exactly going well for you.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so because some asshole like you might fuck with him he should not have this fun that is hurting no one.
> 
> 
> 
> Like _me_? I've never bothered a homosexual in my life. Not so much as a comment, much less beating them up. Plenty of sexual deviants have committed suicide without being bullied. Plenty were just distraught over their confusion, feelings, etc.
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a better solution to him not enjoying himself by putting on makeup...how about people like you stop being dicks to him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure! In fact, I have an even better idea! Why don't people like you just cure world hunger, all diseases, and solidify world peace?
> 
> Sweetie...the world is not a perfect place and your idealism isn't helpful. There will always be some psychopath looking to take over the world, steal millions, or viciously attack someone in the LBGT community. How about we stop with your cartoon idealism and address the real world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If your child came to you and said they were transgendered, what would you do? You'd simply tell them they aren't, right? You would be the one doing actual harm to the child. This is what DOCTORS say. I know you think you're smarter than they are, but let me be the one to break it to you, football star, you're not.
> 
> Telling kids not to live their truths is not helpful, it is harmful.
Click to expand...

If my child told me they were transgender, I'd ask them what that meant.  Then I'd ask them where they had heard that term.  I'd ask them why they though they were transgender.  Children are very susceptible to peer pressure and influence from authority figures, like teachers.  I would want to know why my child thought (felt, whatever) they were transgender, or gay, or lesbian...etc.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Seawytch said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just _disturbing_. More child abuse thanks to a sick political agenda.
> 
> Little boy tells Mom he wants to dress in drag. Mom obliges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is child abuse?
> 
> Hell you should see the picture I have of my 4 year old nephew wearing a tutu.
> 
> I am planning on blackmailing him when he gets engaged.
> 
> There are lots of kinds of 'child abuse'- but letting a little boy wear a dress when he wants to is not child abuse. Wow- when I think of the crap my neighbor kids went through growing up- they suffered real child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally, I see nothing wrong with kids playing dress up.  The problem being highlighted here is the fact that too many demented parents see their child playing dress up and extrapolate that into transgender tendencies, ultimately convincing their child that they want to undergo chemical and surgical mutilation that will accommodate childhood dress up play and mainstream those childhood games into adult life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't. What you are seeing is parents seeking and taking the advice of trained professionals.
Click to expand...

"Trained" professionals, trained by libtards who also buy into the current PC slop.  "Trained" professionals who are influenced by current liberal politics.  "Trained" professionals who have bought into a popular narrative that a child can decide which gender they desire being, ignoring biology and genetics.  Feelings do not trump facts, but libtards would convince that they do.  Thanks, I'm not buying that touchy-feely bs.  You can, if you'd like.  How're going to feel when your warped child puts a razor to its wrist, or a pistol to its head?


----------



## gallantwarrior

Syriusly said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just _disturbing_. More child abuse thanks to a sick political agenda.
> 
> Little boy tells Mom he wants to dress in drag. Mom obliges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is child abuse?
> 
> Hell you should see the picture I have of my 4 year old nephew wearing a tutu.
> 
> I am planning on blackmailing him when he gets engaged.
> 
> There are lots of kinds of 'child abuse'- but letting a little boy wear a dress when he wants to is not child abuse. Wow- when I think of the crap my neighbor kids went through growing up- they suffered real child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally, I see nothing wrong with kids playing dress up.  The problem being highlighted here is the fact that too many demented parents see their child playing dress up and extrapolate that into transgender tendencies, ultimately convincing their child that they want to undergo chemical and surgical mutilation that will accommodate childhood dress up play and mainstream those childhood games into adult life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which parents are those?
> 
> The problem highlighted is that p*arents are trying to help their kids who are telling them that they are really boys even though they aren't physically.*
> 
> Why do you think that any parent would be 'trying' to convince their child to undergo chemical and surgical mutilation when the grow up?
> 
> And why do you think that any child would listen to parents trying to convince them of that?
Click to expand...

You support my point.  I don't understand, however, how it is helping a child to tell they are something they are not.  I could tell my child he's a dog, put a leash on him, make him go on all fours, feed him kibble...and he might actually like being a dog.  That doesn't make him a dog, does it?  And yet, the child is convinced he's a dog, would you call child welfare authorities to report me?


----------



## Timmy

gallantwarrior said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So they go thru a phase .  Next you'll want goth kids put in mental institutions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWnuts always want to put people who disagree with them in mental institutions.  They learned that from the Soviets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LWNJ's always want to butcher people whether they agree _or_ disagree with them. They learned that from Joseph Mengle and the Nazi's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once you've taken a boy and cut off his manhood and hormones him up for some tits let's face it. That guy will never have a decent job or life. You have a government dependent forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And then the leftards who promoted the surgical and chemical mutilation of another human being rend their clothes and blame the other side for the high suicide rate among those so mutilated.
Click to expand...


It's religious kooks (aka righties ) who promote genital mutilation .


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Syriusly said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> LWNJ's always want to butcher people whether they agree _or_ disagree with them. They learned that from Joseph Mengle and the Nazi's.
> 
> 
> 
> Once you've taken a boy and cut off his manhood and hormones him up for some tits let's face it. That guy will never have a decent job or life. You have a government dependent forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And then the leftards who promoted the surgical and chemical mutilation of another human being rend their clothes and blame the other side for the high suicide rate among those so mutilated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then the rightards, who promoted the hatred and discrimination of another human being because of their gender identification, rend their clothes and blame the other side for the high suicide rate among those they have discriminated against.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not hatred it's indifference. I'm not wasting a minutes of my life on someone who can't even reach between their legs and come to a crystal clear understanding of what gender they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just wasted a minute of your life telling us how you aren't going to. This isn't exactly going well for you.
Click to expand...

Thought I would spend a minute on you for an explanation. Clearly it was a waste of time.


----------



## Syriusly

Missouri_Mike said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once you've taken a boy and cut off his manhood and hormones him up for some tits let's face it. That guy will never have a decent job or life. You have a government dependent forever.
> 
> 
> 
> And then the leftards who promoted the surgical and chemical mutilation of another human being rend their clothes and blame the other side for the high suicide rate among those so mutilated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then the rightards, who promoted the hatred and discrimination of another human being because of their gender identification, rend their clothes and blame the other side for the high suicide rate among those they have discriminated against.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not hatred it's indifference. I'm not wasting a minutes of my life on someone who can't even reach between their legs and come to a crystal clear understanding of what gender they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just wasted a minute of your life telling us how you aren't going to. This isn't exactly going well for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thought I would spend a minute on you for an explanation. Clearly it was a waste of time.
Click to expand...


If you realized how much your posts here at USMB are a waste of time, think how much time you would save....


----------



## Syriusly

gallantwarrior said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just _disturbing_. More child abuse thanks to a sick political agenda.
> 
> Little boy tells Mom he wants to dress in drag. Mom obliges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is child abuse?
> 
> Hell you should see the picture I have of my 4 year old nephew wearing a tutu.
> 
> I am planning on blackmailing him when he gets engaged.
> 
> There are lots of kinds of 'child abuse'- but letting a little boy wear a dress when he wants to is not child abuse. Wow- when I think of the crap my neighbor kids went through growing up- they suffered real child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally, I see nothing wrong with kids playing dress up.  The problem being highlighted here is the fact that too many demented parents see their child playing dress up and extrapolate that into transgender tendencies, ultimately convincing their child that they want to undergo chemical and surgical mutilation that will accommodate childhood dress up play and mainstream those childhood games into adult life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which parents are those?
> 
> The problem highlighted is that p*arents are trying to help their kids who are telling them that they are really boys even though they aren't physically.*
> 
> Why do you think that any parent would be 'trying' to convince their child to undergo chemical and surgical mutilation when the grow up?
> 
> And why do you think that any child would listen to parents trying to convince them of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support my point.  I don't understand, however, how it is helping a child to tell they are something they are not.  I could tell my child he's a dog, put a leash on him, make him go on all fours, feed him kibble...and he might actually like being a dog.  That doesn't make him a dog, does it?  And yet, the child is convinced he's a dog, would you call child welfare authorities to report me?
Click to expand...


Hmmm so you think a person who believes he is a dog- is no different than a person who believes he is a different gender than he was born with?

As a parent myself- I believe that parents- with their doctors- are the best judges for the welfare of their children. 

Who do you think is best to decide what is best for children?


----------



## Syriusly

gallantwarrior said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just _disturbing_. More child abuse thanks to a sick political agenda.
> 
> Little boy tells Mom he wants to dress in drag. Mom obliges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is child abuse?
> 
> Hell you should see the picture I have of my 4 year old nephew wearing a tutu.
> 
> I am planning on blackmailing him when he gets engaged.
> 
> There are lots of kinds of 'child abuse'- but letting a little boy wear a dress when he wants to is not child abuse. Wow- when I think of the crap my neighbor kids went through growing up- they suffered real child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally, I see nothing wrong with kids playing dress up.  The problem being highlighted here is the fact that too many demented parents see their child playing dress up and extrapolate that into transgender tendencies, ultimately convincing their child that they want to undergo chemical and surgical mutilation that will accommodate childhood dress up play and mainstream those childhood games into adult life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't. What you are seeing is parents seeking and taking the advice of trained professionals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Trained" professionals, trained by libtards
Click to expand...


As opposed to who?

Faith healers trained by rightards? 

Evangelicals who believe that that demon must be beaten out of the child?

I believe that parents- in consultation with their doctors- are the best judges for what is best for their children- within the law- and no I don't think that any gender reassignment surgery should be allowed on minors.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? So tell me...what's YOUR favorite story about hell* from the bible?*
> 
> 
> 
> *Revelation 21:8*
> *8* “But for the cowardly, the faithless, the vile, the murderers, those who commit sexual immorality, those who use drugs and cast spells, the idolaters and all liars—their share will be in the lake that burns with fire and sulfur. This is the second death.”
> 
> (Note that this is in the Common English Bible version)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "use drugs"? Is that from the idiot redneck version?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong Sea? You have something to worry about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only your sanity.
Click to expand...

So to recap....you've handed firearms to very small children, introduced them to LGBT material, and you've done drugs.

Wow. You are _seriously_ parent of the year material...


----------



## P@triot

Syriusly said:


> Hmmm so you think a person who believes he is a dog- is no different than a person who believes he is a different gender than he was born with?


Uh...._duh_. 

Dude...this is *not* rocket science. When a person believes they are _anything_ other than what they actually are, they suffer from a mental health condition. If you believe you are Jesus Christ - you have a mental illness. If you believe you're a woman when you were born a man - you have a mental illness. That is a simple, indisputable fact.


----------



## P@triot

Syriusly said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Trained" professionals, trained by libtards
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to who?
Click to expand...

As opposed to professionals trained by science and fact - and not cowering to the Gaystapo for fear of being labeled a "homophobe".


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Syriusly said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then the leftards who promoted the surgical and chemical mutilation of another human being rend their clothes and blame the other side for the high suicide rate among those so mutilated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the rightards, who promoted the hatred and discrimination of another human being because of their gender identification, rend their clothes and blame the other side for the high suicide rate among those they have discriminated against.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not hatred it's indifference. I'm not wasting a minutes of my life on someone who can't even reach between their legs and come to a crystal clear understanding of what gender they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just wasted a minute of your life telling us how you aren't going to. This isn't exactly going well for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thought I would spend a minute on you for an explanation. Clearly it was a waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you realized how much your posts here at USMB are a waste of time, think how much time you would save....
Click to expand...

I consider it entertainment time.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Syriusly said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just _disturbing_. More child abuse thanks to a sick political agenda.
> 
> Little boy tells Mom he wants to dress in drag. Mom obliges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is child abuse?
> 
> Hell you should see the picture I have of my 4 year old nephew wearing a tutu.
> 
> I am planning on blackmailing him when he gets engaged.
> 
> There are lots of kinds of 'child abuse'- but letting a little boy wear a dress when he wants to is not child abuse. Wow- when I think of the crap my neighbor kids went through growing up- they suffered real child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally, I see nothing wrong with kids playing dress up.  The problem being highlighted here is the fact that too many demented parents see their child playing dress up and extrapolate that into transgender tendencies, ultimately convincing their child that they want to undergo chemical and surgical mutilation that will accommodate childhood dress up play and mainstream those childhood games into adult life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which parents are those?
> 
> The problem highlighted is that p*arents are trying to help their kids who are telling them that they are really boys even though they aren't physically.*
> 
> Why do you think that any parent would be 'trying' to convince their child to undergo chemical and surgical mutilation when the grow up?
> 
> And why do you think that any child would listen to parents trying to convince them of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support my point.  I don't understand, however, how it is helping a child to tell they are something they are not.  I could tell my child he's a dog, put a leash on him, make him go on all fours, feed him kibble...and he might actually like being a dog.  That doesn't make him a dog, does it?  And yet, the child is convinced he's a dog, would you call child welfare authorities to report me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm so you think a person who believes he is a dog- is no different than a person who believes he is a different gender than he was born with?
> 
> As a parent myself- I believe that parents- with their doctors- are the best judges for the welfare of their children.
> 
> Who do you think is best to decide what is best for children?
Click to expand...

We subject kids to things to make them think right all the time. Did you teach your kid not to steal? Not to lie, to be polite? Or did you just leave them to be whatever they wanted?


----------



## Syriusly

Missouri_Mike said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is child abuse?
> 
> Hell you should see the picture I have of my 4 year old nephew wearing a tutu.
> 
> I am planning on blackmailing him when he gets engaged.
> 
> There are lots of kinds of 'child abuse'- but letting a little boy wear a dress when he wants to is not child abuse. Wow- when I think of the crap my neighbor kids went through growing up- they suffered real child abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I see nothing wrong with kids playing dress up.  The problem being highlighted here is the fact that too many demented parents see their child playing dress up and extrapolate that into transgender tendencies, ultimately convincing their child that they want to undergo chemical and surgical mutilation that will accommodate childhood dress up play and mainstream those childhood games into adult life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which parents are those?
> 
> The problem highlighted is that p*arents are trying to help their kids who are telling them that they are really boys even though they aren't physically.*
> 
> Why do you think that any parent would be 'trying' to convince their child to undergo chemical and surgical mutilation when the grow up?
> 
> And why do you think that any child would listen to parents trying to convince them of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support my point.  I don't understand, however, how it is helping a child to tell they are something they are not.  I could tell my child he's a dog, put a leash on him, make him go on all fours, feed him kibble...and he might actually like being a dog.  That doesn't make him a dog, does it?  And yet, the child is convinced he's a dog, would you call child welfare authorities to report me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm so you think a person who believes he is a dog- is no different than a person who believes he is a different gender than he was born with?
> 
> As a parent myself- I believe that parents- with their doctors- are the best judges for the welfare of their children.
> 
> Who do you think is best to decide what is best for children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We subject kids to things to make them think right all the time. Did you teach your kid not to steal? Not to lie, to be polite? Or did you just leave them to be whatever they wanted?
Click to expand...


Thank you! You are right- parents are the ones who should making these decisions regarding their kids. 

Not you for them.


----------



## Syriusly

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Trained" professionals, trained by libtards
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As opposed to professionals trained by science and fact .
Click to expand...


And who are they? Who are these 'professionals trained by science and fact'?


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Syriusly said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I see nothing wrong with kids playing dress up.  The problem being highlighted here is the fact that too many demented parents see their child playing dress up and extrapolate that into transgender tendencies, ultimately convincing their child that they want to undergo chemical and surgical mutilation that will accommodate childhood dress up play and mainstream those childhood games into adult life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which parents are those?
> 
> The problem highlighted is that p*arents are trying to help their kids who are telling them that they are really boys even though they aren't physically.*
> 
> Why do you think that any parent would be 'trying' to convince their child to undergo chemical and surgical mutilation when the grow up?
> 
> And why do you think that any child would listen to parents trying to convince them of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support my point.  I don't understand, however, how it is helping a child to tell they are something they are not.  I could tell my child he's a dog, put a leash on him, make him go on all fours, feed him kibble...and he might actually like being a dog.  That doesn't make him a dog, does it?  And yet, the child is convinced he's a dog, would you call child welfare authorities to report me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm so you think a person who believes he is a dog- is no different than a person who believes he is a different gender than he was born with?
> 
> As a parent myself- I believe that parents- with their doctors- are the best judges for the welfare of their children.
> 
> Who do you think is best to decide what is best for children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We subject kids to things to make them think right all the time. Did you teach your kid not to steal? Not to lie, to be polite? Or did you just leave them to be whatever they wanted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you! You are right- parents are the ones who should making these decisions regarding their kids.
> 
> Not you for them.
Click to expand...

Well we get to make the decisions soon enough. Send the kid to juvy if the parent failed. Should we do that with trannies?


----------



## Syriusly

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm so you think a person who believes he is a dog- is no different than a person who believes he is a different gender than he was born with?
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe you're a woman when you were born a man - you have a mental illness. That is a simple, indisputable fact.
Click to expand...


'simple indisputable fact'- whenever some tells me this I check my pocket to make sure they haven't already taken my wallet.

For some people it might be a mental illness- and for others it might not be- that is the dispute that millions of people are engaging in.


----------



## Syriusly

Missouri_Mike said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which parents are those?
> 
> The problem highlighted is that p*arents are trying to help their kids who are telling them that they are really boys even though they aren't physically.*
> 
> Why do you think that any parent would be 'trying' to convince their child to undergo chemical and surgical mutilation when the grow up?
> 
> And why do you think that any child would listen to parents trying to convince them of that?
> 
> 
> 
> You support my point.  I don't understand, however, how it is helping a child to tell they are something they are not.  I could tell my child he's a dog, put a leash on him, make him go on all fours, feed him kibble...and he might actually like being a dog.  That doesn't make him a dog, does it?  And yet, the child is convinced he's a dog, would you call child welfare authorities to report me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm so you think a person who believes he is a dog- is no different than a person who believes he is a different gender than he was born with?
> 
> As a parent myself- I believe that parents- with their doctors- are the best judges for the welfare of their children.
> 
> Who do you think is best to decide what is best for children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We subject kids to things to make them think right all the time. Did you teach your kid not to steal? Not to lie, to be polite? Or did you just leave them to be whatever they wanted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you! You are right- parents are the ones who should making these decisions regarding their kids.
> 
> Not you for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we get to make the decisions soon enough. Send the kid to juvy if the parent failed. Should we do that with trannies?
Click to expand...


So now you want to send the kid to juvy if you disagree with how the parents are raising them? 

How very 'conservative' of you- have Big Brother decide rather than the parents.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Syriusly said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just _disturbing_. More child abuse thanks to a sick political agenda.
> 
> Little boy tells Mom he wants to dress in drag. Mom obliges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is child abuse?
> 
> Hell you should see the picture I have of my 4 year old nephew wearing a tutu.
> 
> I am planning on blackmailing him when he gets engaged.
> 
> There are lots of kinds of 'child abuse'- but letting a little boy wear a dress when he wants to is not child abuse. Wow- when I think of the crap my neighbor kids went through growing up- they suffered real child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally, I see nothing wrong with kids playing dress up.  The problem being highlighted here is the fact that too many demented parents see their child playing dress up and extrapolate that into transgender tendencies, ultimately convincing their child that they want to undergo chemical and surgical mutilation that will accommodate childhood dress up play and mainstream those childhood games into adult life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which parents are those?
> 
> The problem highlighted is that p*arents are trying to help their kids who are telling them that they are really boys even though they aren't physically.*
> 
> Why do you think that any parent would be 'trying' to convince their child to undergo chemical and surgical mutilation when the grow up?
> 
> And why do you think that any child would listen to parents trying to convince them of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support my point.  I don't understand, however, how it is helping a child to tell they are something they are not.  I could tell my child he's a dog, put a leash on him, make him go on all fours, feed him kibble...and he might actually like being a dog.  That doesn't make him a dog, does it?  And yet, the child is convinced he's a dog, would you call child welfare authorities to report me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm so you think a person who believes he is a dog- is no different than a person who believes he is a different gender than he was born with?
> 
> As a parent myself- I believe that parents- with their doctors- are the best judges for the welfare of their children.
> 
> Who do you think is best to decide what is best for children?
Click to expand...

Yup!  You might as well try to become a dog as a male/female if that is not what you were born.  Parents-and doctors-are fucking pc fools.  Twigs-n-berries = boy.  Innie = girl.  (Except in very rare instances.)  It's a crying shame that these Munchhausen parents are so deranged in their quest for attention that they would ruin their children.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Syriusly said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> You support my point.  I don't understand, however, how it is helping a child to tell they are something they are not.  I could tell my child he's a dog, put a leash on him, make him go on all fours, feed him kibble...and he might actually like being a dog.  That doesn't make him a dog, does it?  And yet, the child is convinced he's a dog, would you call child welfare authorities to report me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm so you think a person who believes he is a dog- is no different than a person who believes he is a different gender than he was born with?
> 
> As a parent myself- I believe that parents- with their doctors- are the best judges for the welfare of their children.
> 
> Who do you think is best to decide what is best for children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We subject kids to things to make them think right all the time. Did you teach your kid not to steal? Not to lie, to be polite? Or did you just leave them to be whatever they wanted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you! You are right- parents are the ones who should making these decisions regarding their kids.
> 
> Not you for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we get to make the decisions soon enough. Send the kid to juvy if the parent failed. Should we do that with trannies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you want to send the kid to juvy if you disagree with how the parents are raising them?
> 
> How very 'conservative' of you- have Big Brother decide rather than the parents.
Click to expand...

Umm, yes. That's how it works. A parent gets several years to teach a child not to be a thief. If by the time they hit 14 or so they haven't learned they go to juvy. You as a parent have failed and now we have to deal with it. You don't get to turn a shitty kid out on society without consequences. The my mommy never taught me excuse goes away after the first couple times.


----------



## Syriusly

gallantwarrior said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is child abuse?
> 
> Hell you should see the picture I have of my 4 year old nephew wearing a tutu.
> 
> I am planning on blackmailing him when he gets engaged.
> 
> There are lots of kinds of 'child abuse'- but letting a little boy wear a dress when he wants to is not child abuse. Wow- when I think of the crap my neighbor kids went through growing up- they suffered real child abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I see nothing wrong with kids playing dress up.  The problem being highlighted here is the fact that too many demented parents see their child playing dress up and extrapolate that into transgender tendencies, ultimately convincing their child that they want to undergo chemical and surgical mutilation that will accommodate childhood dress up play and mainstream those childhood games into adult life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which parents are those?
> 
> The problem highlighted is that p*arents are trying to help their kids who are telling them that they are really boys even though they aren't physically.*
> 
> Why do you think that any parent would be 'trying' to convince their child to undergo chemical and surgical mutilation when the grow up?
> 
> And why do you think that any child would listen to parents trying to convince them of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support my point.  I don't understand, however, how it is helping a child to tell they are something they are not.  I could tell my child he's a dog, put a leash on him, make him go on all fours, feed him kibble...and he might actually like being a dog.  That doesn't make him a dog, does it?  And yet, the child is convinced he's a dog, would you call child welfare authorities to report me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm so you think a person who believes he is a dog- is no different than a person who believes he is a different gender than he was born with?
> 
> As a parent myself- I believe that parents- with their doctors- are the best judges for the welfare of their children.
> 
> Who do you think is best to decide what is best for children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Parents-and doctors-are fucking pc fools.
Click to expand...


Typical Conservative- always thinking that you- and the State-  know better than parents and their doctors.


----------



## Syriusly

Missouri_Mike said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm so you think a person who believes he is a dog- is no different than a person who believes he is a different gender than he was born with?
> 
> As a parent myself- I believe that parents- with their doctors- are the best judges for the welfare of their children.
> 
> Who do you think is best to decide what is best for children?
> 
> 
> 
> We subject kids to things to make them think right all the time. Did you teach your kid not to steal? Not to lie, to be polite? Or did you just leave them to be whatever they wanted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you! You are right- parents are the ones who should making these decisions regarding their kids.
> 
> Not you for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we get to make the decisions soon enough. Send the kid to juvy if the parent failed. Should we do that with trannies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you want to send the kid to juvy if you disagree with how the parents are raising them?
> 
> How very 'conservative' of you- have Big Brother decide rather than the parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm, yes. That's how it works. A parent gets several years to teach a child not to be a thief. If by the time they hit 14 or so they haven't learned they go to juvy..
Click to expand...


So you equate a boy stealing a car- to a boy believing he is a girl.

Tell me more- this is fascinating.


----------



## P@triot

Syriusly said:


> Thank you! You are right- parents are the ones who should making these decisions regarding their kids. Not you for them.


My 1st Amendment *right* says I get to call them out on it whether you like it or not, snowflake. I know you fascists hate that, but there isn't a thing you can do about it.


----------



## P@triot

Syriusly said:


> Typical Conservative- always thinking that you- and the State-  know better than parents and their doctors.


Says the LWNJ who believes that state should control all (_including_ children).


----------



## P@triot

Syriusly said:


> So you equate a boy stealing a car- to a boy believing he is a girl. Tell me more- this is fascinating.


Not nearly as fascinating as you LWNJ's believing that mental illness should be encouraged and celebrated...


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Syriusly said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> We subject kids to things to make them think right all the time. Did you teach your kid not to steal? Not to lie, to be polite? Or did you just leave them to be whatever they wanted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! You are right- parents are the ones who should making these decisions regarding their kids.
> 
> Not you for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we get to make the decisions soon enough. Send the kid to juvy if the parent failed. Should we do that with trannies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you want to send the kid to juvy if you disagree with how the parents are raising them?
> 
> How very 'conservative' of you- have Big Brother decide rather than the parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm, yes. That's how it works. A parent gets several years to teach a child not to be a thief. If by the time they hit 14 or so they haven't learned they go to juvy..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you equate a boy stealing a car- to a boy believing he is a girl.
> 
> Tell me more- this is fascinating.
Click to expand...

Both are delusions you can do anything you want and mommy won't say a word to discourage little snowflake.


----------



## Vandalshandle

I'm not going to render an opinion on this until I hear what Caitlyn Jenner has to say about it...


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? So tell me...what's YOUR favorite story about hell* from the bible?*
> 
> 
> 
> *Revelation 21:8*
> *8* “But for the cowardly, the faithless, the vile, the murderers, those who commit sexual immorality, those who use drugs and cast spells, the idolaters and all liars—their share will be in the lake that burns with fire and sulfur. This is the second death.”
> 
> (Note that this is in the Common English Bible version)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "use drugs"? Is that from the idiot redneck version?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong Sea? You have something to worry about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only your sanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So to recap....you've handed firearms to very small children, introduced them to LGBT material, and you've done drugs.
> 
> Wow. You are _seriously_ parent of the year material...
Click to expand...


Yup, I was hoping for an Olympiad...instead he's probably just going to be a Coast Guard gunners mate. Such a terrible parent, I know. Only joining the service instead of getting a gold medal. I'm such a failure. 

World's youngest sharp shooter - aged six

And yeah, my kids had "Heather has two Mommies" as children...along with Goodnight Moon. So, I'm guessing you think showing my kids that there are lots of other families like theirs is bad. (It's not...if you ask child development professionals)

And drugs? Yes, I like millions of Americans (including a few Presidents ( potentially even George Washington) , have smoke marijuana. And?


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> And drugs? Yes, I like millions of Americans (including a few Presidents ( potentially even George Washington) , have smoke marijuana. And?


Well there is some fine liberal "logic". We currently have millions of people doing hard time in prisons for serious crimes. I guess in your mind, since millions of them committed serious crimes, it's ok for you to do it too?


----------



## Seawytch

Missouri_Mike said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! You are right- parents are the ones who should making these decisions regarding their kids.
> 
> Not you for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Well we get to make the decisions soon enough. Send the kid to juvy if the parent failed. Should we do that with trannies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you want to send the kid to juvy if you disagree with how the parents are raising them?
> 
> How very 'conservative' of you- have Big Brother decide rather than the parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm, yes. That's how it works. A parent gets several years to teach a child not to be a thief. If by the time they hit 14 or so they haven't learned they go to juvy..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you equate a boy stealing a car- to a boy believing he is a girl.
> 
> Tell me more- this is fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both are delusions you can do anything you want and mommy won't say a word to discourage little snowflake.
Click to expand...


Is that what doctors that specialize in child development say to do? Is that what the consensus of the medical community is? (Spoiler Alert: No)

Texas Families Talk Back on Trans Discrimination: The Shappleys


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> And drugs? Yes, I like millions of Americans (including a few Presidents ( potentially even George Washington) , have smoke marijuana. And?
> 
> 
> 
> Well there is some fine liberal "logic". We currently have millions of people doing hard time in prisons for serious crimes. I guess in your mind, since millions of them committed serious crimes, it's ok for you to do it too?
Click to expand...


Marijuana use is legal in CA. I, like millions of Americans have consumed alcohol...also legal.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> And drugs? Yes, I like millions of Americans (including a few Presidents ( potentially even George Washington) , have smoke marijuana. And?
> 
> 
> 
> Well there is some fine liberal "logic". We currently have millions of people doing hard time in prisons for serious crimes. I guess in your mind, since millions of them committed serious crimes, it's ok for you to do it too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marijuana use is legal in CA. I, like millions of Americans have consumed alcohol...also legal.
Click to expand...

Marijuana wasn't "legal" back when you were doing it, sweetie.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> And drugs? Yes, I like millions of Americans (including a few Presidents ( potentially even George Washington) , have smoke marijuana. And?
> 
> 
> 
> Well there is some fine liberal "logic". We currently have millions of people doing hard time in prisons for serious crimes. I guess in your mind, since millions of them committed serious crimes, it's ok for you to do it too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marijuana use is legal in CA. I, like millions of Americans have consumed alcohol...also legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marijuana wasn't "legal" back when you were doing it, sweetie.
Click to expand...



Oh, you mean the one or two times I tried it in High School? No, it wasn't. Yeah, guess I'm going to hell.


----------



## OnePercenter

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? So tell me...what's YOUR favorite story about hell* from the bible?*
> 
> 
> 
> *Revelation 21:8*
> *8* “But for the cowardly, the faithless, the vile, the murderers, those who commit sexual immorality, those who use drugs and cast spells, the idolaters and all liars—their share will be in the lake that burns with fire and sulfur. This is the second death.”
> 
> (Note that this is in the Common English Bible version)
Click to expand...


More cancer on humanity.


----------



## OnePercenter

Syriusly said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I see nothing wrong with kids playing dress up.  The problem being highlighted here is the fact that too many demented parents see their child playing dress up and extrapolate that into transgender tendencies, ultimately convincing their child that they want to undergo chemical and surgical mutilation that will accommodate childhood dress up play and mainstream those childhood games into adult life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which parents are those?
> 
> The problem highlighted is that p*arents are trying to help their kids who are telling them that they are really boys even though they aren't physically.*
> 
> Why do you think that any parent would be 'trying' to convince their child to undergo chemical and surgical mutilation when the grow up?
> 
> And why do you think that any child would listen to parents trying to convince them of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support my point.  I don't understand, however, how it is helping a child to tell they are something they are not.  I could tell my child he's a dog, put a leash on him, make him go on all fours, feed him kibble...and he might actually like being a dog.  That doesn't make him a dog, does it?  And yet, the child is convinced he's a dog, would you call child welfare authorities to report me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm so you think a person who believes he is a dog- is no different than a person who believes he is a different gender than he was born with?
> 
> As a parent myself- I believe that parents- with their doctors- are the best judges for the welfare of their children.
> 
> Who do you think is best to decide what is best for children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Parents-and doctors-are fucking pc fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical Conservative- always thinking that you- and the State-  know better than parents and their doctors.
Click to expand...


More like cowards hiding behind their bible.


----------



## Syriusly

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Conservative- always thinking that you- and the State-  know better than parents and their doctors.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the LWNJ who believes that state should control all (_including_ children).
Click to expand...


I am not the one saying the state should be the one deciding what happens to these kids- instead of the parents in consultation with their doctors.

That would be you.

Faux Conservative in action- when people don't act like you demand- you want Big Brother to step in and force Americans to do what you demand.


----------



## P@triot

Syriusly said:


> Faux Conservative in action- when people don't act like you demand- you want Big Brother to step in and force Americans to do what you demand.


Where did I say that, my fragile little snowflake? Like all fascists, your pissed off because I called these people out (as my 1st Amendment right entitles me to do). I haven't written a law, called my representative, or advocated for the state to step in.

Drama queen, much?


----------



## Syriusly

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faux Conservative in action- when people don't act like you demand- you want Big Brother to step in and force Americans to do what you demand.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say that, my fragile little snowflake?
Click to expand...


When you stomped your foot like a good little fascist and said that the parents and doctors of children shouldn't be able to make decisions regarding the rearing and healthcare of the children.

Like the good little fascist you are.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faux Conservative in action- when people don't act like you demand- you want Big Brother to step in and force Americans to do what you demand.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say that, my fragile little snowflake? Like all fascists, your pissed off because I called these people out (as my 1st Amendment right entitles me to do). I haven't written a law, called my representative, or advocated for the state to step in.
> 
> Drama queen, much?
Click to expand...


So you say parents following the advice of trained medical professionals is "child abuse", but you are simply reserving your right to say it is...while KNOWING it is not. 

That's the epitome of "Drama Queen"


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faux Conservative in action- when people don't act like you demand- you want Big Brother to step in and force Americans to do what you demand.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say that, my fragile little snowflake? Like all fascists, your pissed off because I called these people out (as my 1st Amendment right entitles me to do). I haven't written a law, called my representative, or advocated for the state to step in.
> 
> Drama queen, much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you say parents following the advice of trained medical professionals is "child abuse", but you are simply reserving your right to say it is...while KNOWING it is not.
> 
> That's the epitome of "Drama Queen"
Click to expand...

I know it is - and clearly I'm not the only one as I didn't pen the article, kitty.


----------



## P@triot

Syriusly said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faux Conservative in action- when people don't act like you demand- you want Big Brother to step in and force Americans to do what you demand.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say that, my fragile little snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you stomped your foot like a good little fascist and said that the parents and doctors of children shouldn't be able to make decisions regarding the rearing and healthcare of the children.
> 
> Like the good little fascist you are.
Click to expand...

Well that's *not* "fascism", snowflake. Is it "fascism" when the state takes a child out of a home that has been sexually assaulted? Is it "fascism" when the state takes a child out of a home that has been physical abused? Is it "fascism" when the state takes a child out of a home that has been exploited?

Aren't you just the most precious little fascists snowflake? You lose your shit when anyone speaks the *truth*!


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faux Conservative in action- when people don't act like you demand- you want Big Brother to step in and force Americans to do what you demand.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say that, my fragile little snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you stomped your foot like a good little fascist and said that the parents and doctors of children shouldn't be able to make decisions regarding the rearing and healthcare of the children.
> 
> Like the good little fascist you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's *not* "fascism", snowflake. Is it "fascism" when the state takes a child out of a home that has been sexually assaulted? Is it "fascism" when the state takes a child out of a home that has been physical abused? Is it "fascism" when the state takes a child out of a home that has been exploited?
> 
> Aren't you just the most precious little fascists snowflake? You lose your shit when anyone speaks the *truth*!
Click to expand...


So which is it, "patriot"? Are you simply exercising your first amendment rights and you believe these decisions are best left to parents and medical professionals or is it "child abuse" and you want the big old government to step in?


----------



## Syriusly

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faux Conservative in action- when people don't act like you demand- you want Big Brother to step in and force Americans to do what you demand.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say that, my fragile little snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you stomped your foot like a good little fascist and said that the parents and doctors of children shouldn't be able to make decisions regarding the rearing and healthcare of the children.
> 
> Like the good little fascist you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's *not* "fascism", snowflake!
Click to expand...


That is fascism- when a good little fascist like you decides that you and Big Brother should decide what should be done with kids- rather than parents and their doctors.

A good little snowflake and fascist like you knows that.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Timmy said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality is a cancer to humanity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most RW nutters ^^^ have no clue what transgender even means.
> 
> So much hysteria over less than .03% of the population who have always been right beside you in the bathroom.
> 
> What's creepy and sick you you nutters doing your Peeping Tom thing.
> 
> MYOB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd rather deal wh the mental  guy wearing a dress, than the mental gun hoarding screwball.
Click to expand...


He'll bring a gun in his purse for ya, k?


----------



## MisterBeale

Syriusly said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't so much about homosexuality, it is about butchering kids to make them sterile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is butchering kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really.
Click to expand...

If you strip a person's ability to breed and have children before they are a consenting adults, that is butchering them.

Anyone that has taken a basic class on evolution or anthropology and knows anything about Darwinian fitness, anyone who knows about the agenda of the world's elites to curb population growth will tell you why this shit is going on.

It isn't sane or natural to give these decisions to children.


----------



## MisterBeale

Syriusly said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just _disturbing_. More child abuse thanks to a sick political agenda.
> 
> Little boy tells Mom he wants to dress in drag. Mom obliges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is child abuse?
> 
> Hell you should see the picture I have of my 4 year old nephew wearing a tutu.
> 
> I am planning on blackmailing him when he gets engaged.
> 
> There are lots of kinds of 'child abuse'- but letting a little boy wear a dress when he wants to is not child abuse. Wow- when I think of the crap my neighbor kids went through growing up- they suffered real child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally, I see nothing wrong with kids playing dress up.  The problem being highlighted here is the fact that too many demented parents see their child playing dress up and extrapolate that into transgender tendencies, ultimately convincing their child that they want to undergo chemical and surgical mutilation that will accommodate childhood dress up play and mainstream those childhood games into adult life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't. What you are seeing is parents seeking and taking the advice of trained professionals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Trained" professionals, trained by libtards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As opposed to who?
> 
> Faith healers trained by rightards?
> 
> Evangelicals who believe that that demon must be beaten out of the child?
> 
> I believe that parents- in consultation with their doctors- are the best judges for what is best for their children- within the law- and no I don't think that any gender reassignment surgery should be allowed on minors.
Click to expand...


Nor should any hormone injections be given to the delusional tykes, just because some kid "feels" like the other sex...

Tell them to get over it and act like who they are born as.


Their parents need to strip all their contact from the internet, TV, movies, and probably place them in a school that is single sex of their peers.  Next, they should be placed on a diet that is stripped of all artificial chemicals, added hormones are in meat and dairy. . . most ignorant parents don't know this.  And then they need to switch to all organic.

The epidemic of kids thinking they are a different gender than their sex is partially diet, and partially cultural, it can be reversed, it is a sick societal disease.


----------



## Seawytch

MisterBeale said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is child abuse?
> 
> Hell you should see the picture I have of my 4 year old nephew wearing a tutu.
> 
> I am planning on blackmailing him when he gets engaged.
> 
> There are lots of kinds of 'child abuse'- but letting a little boy wear a dress when he wants to is not child abuse. Wow- when I think of the crap my neighbor kids went through growing up- they suffered real child abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I see nothing wrong with kids playing dress up.  The problem being highlighted here is the fact that too many demented parents see their child playing dress up and extrapolate that into transgender tendencies, ultimately convincing their child that they want to undergo chemical and surgical mutilation that will accommodate childhood dress up play and mainstream those childhood games into adult life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't. What you are seeing is parents seeking and taking the advice of trained professionals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Trained" professionals, trained by libtards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As opposed to who?
> 
> Faith healers trained by rightards?
> 
> Evangelicals who believe that that demon must be beaten out of the child?
> 
> I believe that parents- in consultation with their doctors- are the best judges for what is best for their children- within the law- and no I don't think that any gender reassignment surgery should be allowed on minors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor should any hormone injections be given to the delusional tykes, just because some kid "feels" like the other sex...
> 
> Tell them to get over it and act like who they are born as.
> 
> 
> Their parents need to strip all their contact from the internet, TV, movies, and probably place them in a school that is single sex of their peers.  Next, they should be placed on a diet that is stripped of all artificial chemicals, added hormones are in meat and dairy. . . most ignorant parents don't know this.  And then they need to switch to all organic.
> 
> The epidemic of kids thinking they are a different gender than their sex is partially diet, and partially cultural, it can be reversed, it is a sick societal disease.
Click to expand...


And your degree in child psychology comes from?


----------



## MisterBeale

Seawytch said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I see nothing wrong with kids playing dress up.  The problem being highlighted here is the fact that too many demented parents see their child playing dress up and extrapolate that into transgender tendencies, ultimately convincing their child that they want to undergo chemical and surgical mutilation that will accommodate childhood dress up play and mainstream those childhood games into adult life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they don't. What you are seeing is parents seeking and taking the advice of trained professionals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Trained" professionals, trained by libtards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As opposed to who?
> 
> Faith healers trained by rightards?
> 
> Evangelicals who believe that that demon must be beaten out of the child?
> 
> I believe that parents- in consultation with their doctors- are the best judges for what is best for their children- within the law- and no I don't think that any gender reassignment surgery should be allowed on minors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor should any hormone injections be given to the delusional tykes, just because some kid "feels" like the other sex...
> 
> Tell them to get over it and act like who they are born as.
> 
> 
> Their parents need to strip all their contact from the internet, TV, movies, and probably place them in a school that is single sex of their peers.  Next, they should be placed on a diet that is stripped of all artificial chemicals, added hormones are in meat and dairy. . . most ignorant parents don't know this.  And then they need to switch to all organic.
> 
> The epidemic of kids thinking they are a different gender than their sex is partially diet, and partially cultural, it can be reversed, it is a sick societal disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your degree in child psychology comes from?
Click to expand...

Throwing out fallacies the best you have?  The thread started with a scholarly article, you threw up conflicting pieces to support your own bias, clearly, that gets us no where.






Do you deny that the the industrial food industry taints our food with hormones and chemicals that are not natural to be eaten by our species?

However, if you want an expert study, here is one.  IOW, they just don't know.  http://www.feingold.org/Research/PDFstudies/Andersson1999-open.pdf

Do you deny that the establishment is constantly carping on us about it's over population and over-consumption agenda while at the same time encouraging us to be patriotic and shop and consume for the good of the economy?  Or are you being willfully ignorant?

Either address the arguments with real arguments of your own, do some critical thinking, or get lost.  I have no time for fallacies.


----------



## Seawytch

MisterBeale said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they don't. What you are seeing is parents seeking and taking the advice of trained professionals.
> 
> 
> 
> "Trained" professionals, trained by libtards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As opposed to who?
> 
> Faith healers trained by rightards?
> 
> Evangelicals who believe that that demon must be beaten out of the child?
> 
> I believe that parents- in consultation with their doctors- are the best judges for what is best for their children- within the law- and no I don't think that any gender reassignment surgery should be allowed on minors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor should any hormone injections be given to the delusional tykes, just because some kid "feels" like the other sex...
> 
> Tell them to get over it and act like who they are born as.
> 
> 
> Their parents need to strip all their contact from the internet, TV, movies, and probably place them in a school that is single sex of their peers.  Next, they should be placed on a diet that is stripped of all artificial chemicals, added hormones are in meat and dairy. . . most ignorant parents don't know this.  And then they need to switch to all organic.
> 
> The epidemic of kids thinking they are a different gender than their sex is partially diet, and partially cultural, it can be reversed, it is a sick societal disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your degree in child psychology comes from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Throwing out fallacies the best you have?  The thread started with a scholarly article, you threw up conflicting pieces to support your own bias, clearly, that gets us no where.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you deny that the the industrial food industry taints our food with hormones and chemicals that are not natural to be eaten by our species?
> 
> However, if you want an expert study, here is one.  IOW, they just don't know.  http://www.feingold.org/Research/PDFstudies/Andersson1999-open.pdf
> 
> Do you deny that the establishment is constantly carping on us about it's over population and over-consumption agenda while at the same time encouraging us to be patriotic and shop and consume for the good of the economy?  Or are you being willfully ignorant?
> 
> Either address the arguments with real arguments of your own, do some critical thinking, or get lost.  I have no time for fallacies.
Click to expand...


A scholarly article that appeared in what peer reviewed journal?

The OPs article came from an organization that is shunned and denounced by mainstream organizations.

This is what ACTUAL "scientists say

Is There Something Unique about the Transgender Brain?

And actual child psychology experts?

*Patience, support*
_
A transgender child’s pressures at home, school and elsewhere in the community can be overwhelming, even leading to depression, anxiety, self-harm and suicide. That is why patience and support are so important.

Many families, as well, face stress and uncertainty over their children’s gender-expansive behaviors. However, the report authors advise refraining from trying to force the child to pick one identity over another.

“Gender-expansive children are healthiest when they are in control of their gender expression, whether that means the toys they play with or the name they ask to be called,” the report states.

Several members of the AAP Section on Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual and Transgender Health and Wellness contributed to the brief and helped review it. The document also is endorsed by the American College of Osteopathic Pediatricians._
Transgender children need support from families, doctors, schools: report | AAP News | AAP Gateway


----------



## Vandalshandle

Seawytch said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Trained" professionals, trained by libtards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to who?
> 
> Faith healers trained by rightards?
> 
> Evangelicals who believe that that demon must be beaten out of the child?
> 
> I believe that parents- in consultation with their doctors- are the best judges for what is best for their children- within the law- and no I don't think that any gender reassignment surgery should be allowed on minors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor should any hormone injections be given to the delusional tykes, just because some kid "feels" like the other sex...
> 
> Tell them to get over it and act like who they are born as.
> 
> 
> Their parents need to strip all their contact from the internet, TV, movies, and probably place them in a school that is single sex of their peers.  Next, they should be placed on a diet that is stripped of all artificial chemicals, added hormones are in meat and dairy. . . most ignorant parents don't know this.  And then they need to switch to all organic.
> 
> The epidemic of kids thinking they are a different gender than their sex is partially diet, and partially cultural, it can be reversed, it is a sick societal disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your degree in child psychology comes from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Throwing out fallacies the best you have?  The thread started with a scholarly article, you threw up conflicting pieces to support your own bias, clearly, that gets us no where.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you deny that the the industrial food industry taints our food with hormones and chemicals that are not natural to be eaten by our species?
> 
> However, if you want an expert study, here is one.  IOW, they just don't know.  http://www.feingold.org/Research/PDFstudies/Andersson1999-open.pdf
> 
> Do you deny that the establishment is constantly carping on us about it's over population and over-consumption agenda while at the same time encouraging us to be patriotic and shop and consume for the good of the economy?  Or are you being willfully ignorant?
> 
> Either address the arguments with real arguments of your own, do some critical thinking, or get lost.  I have no time for fallacies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A scholarly article that appeared in what peer reviewed journal?
> 
> The OPs article came from an organization that is shunned and denounced by mainstream organizations.
> 
> This is what ACTUAL "scientists say
> 
> Is There Something Unique about the Transgender Brain?
> 
> And actual child psychology experts?
> 
> *Patience, support*
> _
> A transgender child’s pressures at home, school and elsewhere in the community can be overwhelming, even leading to depression, anxiety, self-harm and suicide. That is why patience and support are so important.
> 
> Many families, as well, face stress and uncertainty over their children’s gender-expansive behaviors. However, the report authors advise refraining from trying to force the child to pick one identity over another.
> 
> “Gender-expansive children are healthiest when they are in control of their gender expression, whether that means the toys they play with or the name they ask to be called,” the report states.
> 
> Several members of the AAP Section on Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual and Transgender Health and Wellness contributed to the brief and helped review it. The document also is endorsed by the American College of Osteopathic Pediatricians._
> Transgender children need support from families, doctors, schools: report | AAP News | AAP Gateway
Click to expand...


Mr. Beale comes from the "All children must conform to the stereotype" school of thought. Big Brother does not like children who are different. It is subversive.


----------



## MisterBeale

Seawytch said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Trained" professionals, trained by libtards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to who?
> 
> Faith healers trained by rightards?
> 
> Evangelicals who believe that that demon must be beaten out of the child?
> 
> I believe that parents- in consultation with their doctors- are the best judges for what is best for their children- within the law- and no I don't think that any gender reassignment surgery should be allowed on minors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor should any hormone injections be given to the delusional tykes, just because some kid "feels" like the other sex...
> 
> Tell them to get over it and act like who they are born as.
> 
> 
> Their parents need to strip all their contact from the internet, TV, movies, and probably place them in a school that is single sex of their peers.  Next, they should be placed on a diet that is stripped of all artificial chemicals, added hormones are in meat and dairy. . . most ignorant parents don't know this.  And then they need to switch to all organic.
> 
> The epidemic of kids thinking they are a different gender than their sex is partially diet, and partially cultural, it can be reversed, it is a sick societal disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your degree in child psychology comes from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Throwing out fallacies the best you have?  The thread started with a scholarly article, you threw up conflicting pieces to support your own bias, clearly, that gets us no where.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you deny that the the industrial food industry taints our food with hormones and chemicals that are not natural to be eaten by our species?
> 
> However, if you want an expert study, here is one.  IOW, they just don't know.  http://www.feingold.org/Research/PDFstudies/Andersson1999-open.pdf
> 
> Do you deny that the establishment is constantly carping on us about it's over population and over-consumption agenda while at the same time encouraging us to be patriotic and shop and consume for the good of the economy?  Or are you being willfully ignorant?
> 
> Either address the arguments with real arguments of your own, do some critical thinking, or get lost.  I have no time for fallacies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A scholarly article that appeared in what peer reviewed journal?
> 
> The OPs article came from an organization that is shunned and denounced by mainstream organizations.
> 
> This is what ACTUAL "scientists say
> 
> Is There Something Unique about the Transgender Brain?
> 
> And actual child psychology experts?
> 
> *Patience, support*
> _
> A transgender child’s pressures at home, school and elsewhere in the community can be overwhelming, even leading to depression, anxiety, self-harm and suicide. That is why patience and support are so important.
> 
> Many families, as well, face stress and uncertainty over their children’s gender-expansive behaviors. However, the report authors advise refraining from trying to force the child to pick one identity over another.
> 
> “Gender-expansive children are healthiest when they are in control of their gender expression, whether that means the toys they play with or the name they ask to be called,” the report states.
> 
> Several members of the AAP Section on Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual and Transgender Health and Wellness contributed to the brief and helped review it. The document also is endorsed by the American College of Osteopathic Pediatricians._
> Transgender children need support from families, doctors, schools: report | AAP News | AAP Gateway
Click to expand...


The AAP article, is purely political.  Just as the OP had stated.

And the Scientific American article supports my contention as well as yours, there are too many unknowns. 



> Of course, behavior and experience shape brain anatomy, so it is impossible to say if these subtle differences are inborn.





> The results were less clear with the prepubertal children.





> But given the variety of transgender people and the variation in the brains of men and women generally, it will be a long time, if ever, before a doctor can do a brain scan on a child and say, “Yes, this child is trans.”



The upshot?  Be careful what you are feeding your child when they are young, and how you treat them, otherwise, you might be butchering their poor little brains.  Raise them as nature intended.  We all know the astronomically high depression and suicide rates in trans folks suffering from gender dysphoria, there is no comparison.  Life satisfaction is much higher when you live life as nature intended, there is no comparison, it is not even close.  If Parents want kids to have happy, healthy, productive lives, they should ignore the political elites that run the AAP, duh.

You can subject your child to environmental and dietary risks and turn them into a freak of nature if you want, or you can raise them right, the choice is yours to make.

Every intelligence agent on the planet knows how malleable the human brain is, you can make it believe that the subject is an animal, vegetable, or mineral, or even the friend of the enemy.  So it isn't surprising young children can be impressed by the fame of this or that sex, or the delights of being the other sex.  Never let young children be the architects of their own future when it will lead to misery, especially when you need to butcher their bodies and brains to do it.  That is just smart parenting.


----------



## deanrd

*How Transgender Ideology Has Produced Large-Scale Child Abuse*

What the f*ck is "Transgender Ideology"?


----------



## MisterBeale

Vandalshandle said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to who?
> 
> Faith healers trained by rightards?
> 
> Evangelicals who believe that that demon must be beaten out of the child?
> 
> I believe that parents- in consultation with their doctors- are the best judges for what is best for their children- within the law- and no I don't think that any gender reassignment surgery should be allowed on minors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor should any hormone injections be given to the delusional tykes, just because some kid "feels" like the other sex...
> 
> Tell them to get over it and act like who they are born as.
> 
> 
> Their parents need to strip all their contact from the internet, TV, movies, and probably place them in a school that is single sex of their peers.  Next, they should be placed on a diet that is stripped of all artificial chemicals, added hormones are in meat and dairy. . . most ignorant parents don't know this.  And then they need to switch to all organic.
> 
> The epidemic of kids thinking they are a different gender than their sex is partially diet, and partially cultural, it can be reversed, it is a sick societal disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your degree in child psychology comes from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Throwing out fallacies the best you have?  The thread started with a scholarly article, you threw up conflicting pieces to support your own bias, clearly, that gets us no where.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you deny that the the industrial food industry taints our food with hormones and chemicals that are not natural to be eaten by our species?
> 
> However, if you want an expert study, here is one.  IOW, they just don't know.  http://www.feingold.org/Research/PDFstudies/Andersson1999-open.pdf
> 
> Do you deny that the establishment is constantly carping on us about it's over population and over-consumption agenda while at the same time encouraging us to be patriotic and shop and consume for the good of the economy?  Or are you being willfully ignorant?
> 
> Either address the arguments with real arguments of your own, do some critical thinking, or get lost.  I have no time for fallacies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A scholarly article that appeared in what peer reviewed journal?
> 
> The OPs article came from an organization that is shunned and denounced by mainstream organizations.
> 
> This is what ACTUAL "scientists say
> 
> Is There Something Unique about the Transgender Brain?
> 
> And actual child psychology experts?
> 
> *Patience, support*
> _
> A transgender child’s pressures at home, school and elsewhere in the community can be overwhelming, even leading to depression, anxiety, self-harm and suicide. That is why patience and support are so important.
> 
> Many families, as well, face stress and uncertainty over their children’s gender-expansive behaviors. However, the report authors advise refraining from trying to force the child to pick one identity over another.
> 
> “Gender-expansive children are healthiest when they are in control of their gender expression, whether that means the toys they play with or the name they ask to be called,” the report states.
> 
> Several members of the AAP Section on Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual and Transgender Health and Wellness contributed to the brief and helped review it. The document also is endorsed by the American College of Osteopathic Pediatricians._
> Transgender children need support from families, doctors, schools: report | AAP News | AAP Gateway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mr. Beale comes from the "All children must conform to the stereotype" school of thought. Big Brother does not like children who are different. It is subversive.
Click to expand...


Actually Vandalshandle, it is Big Brother that is pushing this trans agenda on the population.

I love children that are different. 

I just don't want the medical establishment injecting kids with anything or cutting them up.  Feed them healthy hormone free food, and keep them off of propaganda, that is all I ask.

In that 1800's, there was never a such thing as a transgendered Native American.  If you go to the tribes of the Amazon, you won't find transgendered tribesmen.  If you go to the Outback, there aren't any transgendered Aborigines.  There is a reason for that.

Anthropologists know the reason, give it some thought, you might figure it out to.

Find me a transgendered Eskimo or Amish kid, and then maybe you might have the right to say, "Mr. Beale comes from the "All children must conform to the stereotype" school of thought."

But you don't know shit about me or the things I have studied.


----------



## MisterBeale

deanrd said:


> *How Transgender Ideology Has Produced Large-Scale Child Abuse*
> 
> What the f*ck is "Transgender Ideology"?


It's one more ideology the seeks to contribute toward population control.


----------



## Seawytch

MisterBeale said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to who?
> 
> Faith healers trained by rightards?
> 
> Evangelicals who believe that that demon must be beaten out of the child?
> 
> I believe that parents- in consultation with their doctors- are the best judges for what is best for their children- within the law- and no I don't think that any gender reassignment surgery should be allowed on minors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor should any hormone injections be given to the delusional tykes, just because some kid "feels" like the other sex...
> 
> Tell them to get over it and act like who they are born as.
> 
> 
> Their parents need to strip all their contact from the internet, TV, movies, and probably place them in a school that is single sex of their peers.  Next, they should be placed on a diet that is stripped of all artificial chemicals, added hormones are in meat and dairy. . . most ignorant parents don't know this.  And then they need to switch to all organic.
> 
> The epidemic of kids thinking they are a different gender than their sex is partially diet, and partially cultural, it can be reversed, it is a sick societal disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your degree in child psychology comes from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Throwing out fallacies the best you have?  The thread started with a scholarly article, you threw up conflicting pieces to support your own bias, clearly, that gets us no where.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you deny that the the industrial food industry taints our food with hormones and chemicals that are not natural to be eaten by our species?
> 
> However, if you want an expert study, here is one.  IOW, they just don't know.  http://www.feingold.org/Research/PDFstudies/Andersson1999-open.pdf
> 
> Do you deny that the establishment is constantly carping on us about it's over population and over-consumption agenda while at the same time encouraging us to be patriotic and shop and consume for the good of the economy?  Or are you being willfully ignorant?
> 
> Either address the arguments with real arguments of your own, do some critical thinking, or get lost.  I have no time for fallacies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A scholarly article that appeared in what peer reviewed journal?
> 
> The OPs article came from an organization that is shunned and denounced by mainstream organizations.
> 
> This is what ACTUAL "scientists say
> 
> Is There Something Unique about the Transgender Brain?
> 
> And actual child psychology experts?
> 
> *Patience, support*
> _
> A transgender child’s pressures at home, school and elsewhere in the community can be overwhelming, even leading to depression, anxiety, self-harm and suicide. That is why patience and support are so important.
> 
> Many families, as well, face stress and uncertainty over their children’s gender-expansive behaviors. However, the report authors advise refraining from trying to force the child to pick one identity over another.
> 
> “Gender-expansive children are healthiest when they are in control of their gender expression, whether that means the toys they play with or the name they ask to be called,” the report states.
> 
> Several members of the AAP Section on Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual and Transgender Health and Wellness contributed to the brief and helped review it. The document also is endorsed by the American College of Osteopathic Pediatricians._
> Transgender children need support from families, doctors, schools: report | AAP News | AAP Gateway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The AAP article, is purely political.  Just as the OP had stated.
> 
> And the Scientific American article supports my contention as well as yours, there are too many unknowns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, behavior and experience shape brain anatomy, so it is impossible to say if these subtle differences are inborn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results were less clear with the prepubertal children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But given the variety of transgender people and the variation in the brains of men and women generally, it will be a long time, if ever, before a doctor can do a brain scan on a child and say, “Yes, this child is trans.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The upshot?  Be careful what you are feeding your child when they are young, and how you treat them, otherwise, you might be butchering their poor little brains.  Raise them as nature intended.  We all know the astronomically high depression and suicide rates in trans folks suffering from gender dysphoria, there is no comparison.  Life satisfaction is much higher when you live life as nature intended, there is no comparison, it is not even close.  If Parents want kids to have happy, healthy, productive lives, they should ignore the political elites that run the AAP, duh.
> 
> You can subject your child to environmental and dietary risks and turn them into a freak of nature if you want, or you can raise them right, the choice is yours to make.
> 
> Every intelligence agent on the planet knows how malleable the human brain is, you can make it believe that the subject is an animal, vegetable, or mineral, or even the friend of the enemy.  So it isn't surprising young children can be impressed by the fame of this or that sex, or the delights of being the other sex.  Never let young children be the architects of their own future when it will lead to misery, especially when you need to butcher their bodies and brains to do it.  That is just smart parenting.
Click to expand...


Oh please, just stop. You can't "parent away" trans kids...as this Christian conservative woman found.

I Let My Daughter Transition at 4 Years Old — And Have Zero Regrets Today


----------



## Vandalshandle

Nature never meant that children should be left handed. Those that persist in being left handed should have their left hand tied to their waist until they get with the program....


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie

you know, it might be interesting to hear what a transwoman has to say about the whole child transitioning gender thing


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> So which is it, "patriot"? Are you simply exercising your first amendment rights and you believe these decisions are best left to parents and medical professionals or is it "child abuse" and you want the big old government to step in?


Oh this is unquestionably child abuse. Anyone who facilitates the mental illness of a child instead of getting them the proper care and treatment they need is abusing said child.


----------



## P@triot

Vandalshandle said:


> Nature never meant that children should be left handed. Those that persist in being left handed should have their left hand tied to their waist until they get with the program....


Reality says otherwise. Does someone who wants to use their left hand have to undergo hormone therapy and invasive surgeries that mangle them? No?

Thanks for playing snowflake!


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> This is what ACTUAL "scientists say


Seawytch - that's the _same_ idiotic argument you tried to use with "Global  Warming". Those so-called "actual scientists" turned out to be unethical paid shills with a political agenda. They were caught in not one, but _two_ rounds, of "Climategate" scandals where they were caught discussing how they falsify their data. Then history proved them wrong (remember when your left-wing dimwits declared that the polar ice-cap would be gone by 2014, and instead it had expand 60% - or 900,000 sq. miles?). And then of course - there was the latest nail in the coffin for the "Global Warming" scam: a peer-reviewed journal found that the previous studies had all altered their data to make it appear that it was colder in the past than it really was.

That's the exact same thing going on with this issue now. These idiotic paid shills with a political agenda are *lying* about "transgender" nonsense. And once again, the real scientists and medical professionals are saying the obvious: this is a mental health problem and should NOT be indulged.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Oh please, just stop. You can't "parent away" trans kids...as this Christian conservative woman found.


Sure you can. To a certain extent. You can't parent away schizophrenia - it's too severe. But minor behavioral issues due to mental health _can_ be "parented away".

If the child has a severe condition, of course you can't "parent it away". But you don't indulge the insanity anymore than you indulge schizophrenia. In both cases, you fight the good fight as a parent and get them the best treatment that you can.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> So which is it, "patriot"? Are you simply exercising your first amendment rights and you believe these decisions are best left to parents and medical professionals or is it "child abuse" and you want the big old government to step in?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh this is unquestionably child abuse. Anyone who facilitates the mental illness of a child instead of getting them the proper care and treatment they need is abusing said child.
Click to expand...


Uh huh...and what do you want done with these children and parents, little fascist?


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what ACTUAL "scientists say
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch - that's the _same_ idiotic argument you tried to use with "Global  Warming". Those so-called "actual scientists" turned out to be unethical paid shills with a political agenda. They were caught in not one, but _two_ rounds, of "Climategate" scandals where they were caught discussing how they falsify their data. Then history proved them wrong (remember when your left-wing dimwits declared that the polar ice-cap would be gone by 2014, and instead it had expand 60% - or 900,000 sq. miles?). And then of course - there was the latest nail in the coffin for the "Global Warming" scam: a peer-reviewed journal found that the previous studies had all altered their data to make it appear that it was colder in the past than it really was.
> 
> That's the exact same thing going on with this issue now. These idiotic paid shills with a political agenda are *lying* about "transgender" nonsense. And once again, the real scientists and medical professionals are saying the obvious: this is a mental health problem and should NOT be indulged.
Click to expand...


How could I forget that you're also a pathetic climate denier? You eschew science outright.

Careful, you might fall off the edge of the earth!


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> How could I forget that you're also a pathetic climate denier? You eschew science outright.


Sweetie...science has settled this issue. "Global Warming" has been proven a scam. Now, I don't blame you in the least for feeling ashamed over the fact that you were so easily duped. But attempting to perpetuate the lie just so you don't have to face your shame is pretty absurd.

EXCLUSIVE: Study Finds Temperature Adjustments Account For ‘Nearly All Of The Warming’ In Climate Data


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Uh huh...and what do you want done with these children and parents, little fascist?


Well being that I'm *not* a fascist like you and your fellow progressives - I feel that is a conversation for society to have. The easiest solution is simply to prevent the progressive healthcare professionals from facilitating the abuse. That's 95% of the battle right there.

As for the twit in this article who cross-dressed her little 4-year old child because she's desperate for attention and incapable of being the adult in the room? As I stated - that's for society to decide through their representatives. My vote would be to have her brought up on charges. Nothing monumental. Just a misdemeanor that ends with some counseling for her and the child and some parenting classes for her. Tack on a small fine to cover all court fees, counseling fees, and class fees so society doesn't have to foot the bill. Seems like a reasonable solution to me.


----------



## Vandalshandle

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh...and what do you want done with these children and parents, little fascist?
> 
> 
> 
> Well being that I'm *not* a fascist like you and your fellow progressives - I feel that is a conversation for society to have. The easiest solution is simply to prevent the progressive healthcare professionals from facilitating the abuse. That's 95% of the battle right there.
> 
> As for the twit in this article who cross-dressed her little 4-year old child because she's desperate for attention and incapable of being the adult in the room? As I stated - that's for society to decide through their representatives. My vote would be to have her brought up on charges. Nothing monumental. Just a misdemeanor that ends with some counseling for her and the child and some parenting classes for her. Tack on a small fine to cover all court fees, counseling fees, and class fees so society doesn't have to foot the bill. Seems like a reasonable solution to me.
Click to expand...


And, don't think that we aren't grateful that you have absolutely no authority on how other people raise their kids!


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie

even transgedners believe it is child abuse for pre teens to transition. Once someone becomes an adult, or even a teen, sexuality and gender identity are a conversation to have, maybe, but not for pre teens.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie

does anyone care to defend this?


----------



## Seawytch

Vandalshandle said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh...and what do you want done with these children and parents, little fascist?
> 
> 
> 
> Well being that I'm *not* a fascist like you and your fellow progressives - I feel that is a conversation for society to have. The easiest solution is simply to prevent the progressive healthcare professionals from facilitating the abuse. That's 95% of the battle right there.
> 
> As for the twit in this article who cross-dressed her little 4-year old child because she's desperate for attention and incapable of being the adult in the room? As I stated - that's for society to decide through their representatives. My vote would be to have her brought up on charges. Nothing monumental. Just a misdemeanor that ends with some counseling for her and the child and some parenting classes for her. Tack on a small fine to cover all court fees, counseling fees, and class fees so society doesn't have to foot the bill. Seems like a reasonable solution to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And, don't think that we aren't grateful that you have absolutely no authority on how other people raise their kids!
Click to expand...


You might even say eternally grateful (if you believed in that sort of thing)


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> How could I forget that you're also a pathetic climate denier? You eschew science outright.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetie...science has settled this issue. "Global Warming" has been proven a scam. Now, I don't blame you in the least for feeling ashamed over the fact that you were so easily duped. But attempting to perpetuate the lie just so you don't have to face your shame is pretty absurd.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Study Finds Temperature Adjustments Account For ‘Nearly All Of The Warming’ In Climate Data
Click to expand...


Wrong flat earther, global climate change is happening. You can pretend it's not but your denial changes nothing. It certainly doesn't change the overwhelming consensus of the scientific community.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> How could I forget that you're also a pathetic climate denier? You eschew science outright.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetie...science has settled this issue. "Global Warming" has been proven a scam. Now, I don't blame you in the least for feeling ashamed over the fact that you were so easily duped. But attempting to perpetuate the lie just so you don't have to face your shame is pretty absurd.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Study Finds Temperature Adjustments Account For ‘Nearly All Of The Warming’ In Climate Data
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong flat earther, global climate change is happening. You can pretend it's not but your denial changes nothing. It certainly doesn't change the overwhelming consensus of the scientific community.
Click to expand...

The scientific community just published a study showing you were duped by people with a political agenda. The data is there sweetie. Stop being a science denier.


----------



## P@triot

Vandalshandle said:


> And, don't think that we aren't grateful that you have absolutely no authority on how other people raise their kids!


And don't think we're not aware of the fact that you _want_ these children exploited for your own disturbing reasons. No rationale, reasonable adult supports a child being given medicines and surgeries for no medical reason at all.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> How could I forget that you're also a pathetic climate denier? You eschew science outright.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetie...science has settled this issue. "Global Warming" has been proven a scam. Now, I don't blame you in the least for feeling ashamed over the fact that you were so easily duped. But attempting to perpetuate the lie just so you don't have to face your shame is pretty absurd.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Study Finds Temperature Adjustments Account For ‘Nearly All Of The Warming’ In Climate Data
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong flat earther, global climate change is happening. You can pretend it's not but your denial changes nothing. It certainly doesn't change the overwhelming consensus of the scientific community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The scientific community just published a study showing you were duped by people with a political agenda. The data is there sweetie. Stop being a science denier.
Click to expand...


 poor puppy. 

FACT CHECK: Peer-Reviewed Study Proves All Recent Global Warming Fabricated by Climatologists?

*Peer-Reviewed Study?*
_
Breitbart here lowers the bar for what passes as both “peer-reviewed” and a “study”. This report, published on a WordPress blog run by co-author Joseph D’Aleo — a meteorologist who did not complete a PhD, but who prominently advertises his honorary doctorate on the document’s cover page — is not published in a scientific journal.

Additionally, this study is not (as implied by some coverage) an official publication of the Cato Institute, despite the fact that co-author Craig Idso is an adjunct scientist there. “This study was not published by the Cato Institute,” a representative of the libertarian think tank told us.

The claim of peer review, widely reported by numerous outlets, evidently stems from the second page of the report, in which the names of seven scientists (spanning a wide range of fields including aerospace engineering and economics, despite a complete lack of discussion of these topics in the report) appear under the banner “The Undersigned Agree with the Conclusions of this Report”.

We reached out to these scientists to ask if this page was meant to imply that those listed individuals were the peer-reviewers news reports were speaking of. Only one person, George Wolff — a former Environmental Protection Agency atmospheric scientist who is now chief scientist for a company called Air Improvement Resource, Inc. — responded to our request. In a brief response, he simultaneously suggested that their inclusion on the document meant to imply they were the peer-reviewers, and that this process involved merely reading the study carefully:_

Conservatives are again denying the very existence of global warming | Dana Nuccitelli

*The errors in the white paper*
The paper itself has little scientific content. Using charts taken from climate denier blogs, the authors claim that every temperature record adjustment since the 1980s has been in the warming direction, which is simply false. As Zeke Hausfather pointed out, referencing work by Nick Stokes, roughly half of the adjustments have resulted in cooling and half in warming. Moreover, the net adjustment to the raw data actually r_educes_ the long-term global warming trend:

Zeke Hausfather(@hausfath)
Here's a histogram of the global land adjustments from NOAA. Also, I'm attaching an image comparing raw and adj global land/ocean temps. pic.twitter.com/BSZXVB9uQw

July 7, 2017
Additionally, a peer-reviewed study last year led by Hausfather verified the validity of the temperature adjustments by showing that they bring the data in closer agreement with that from pristinely located temperature stations.

The white paper also claims that the adjustments remove a “cyclical pattern” that appeared more clearly in early versions of the temperature record. As Hausfather told me, that’s simply because we now have more data that better represent the planet as a whole:

_What they don’t tell you is that the 1980 record in question only comes from around 500 land stations almost entirely in the Northern Hemisphere and does not include any ocean data at all. There is a well-known warm period in the mid-to-high latitude land areas of the Northern Hemisphere in the 1930s and 1940s, but it does not really show up much in the oceans and not at all in the Southern Hemisphere. As scientists have collected more historical temperature records from around the world in the past 35 years, we have created more complete records that show less warmth in that period simply because they cover more of the planet._


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> This is what ACTUAL "scientists say
> 
> Is There Something Unique about the Transgender Brain?


History will *not* look kindly on the left. Supporting and exploiting mental illness is not cool. The LWNJ doctors you love to crow about cannot speak from experience.


> “Well, yeah, my heart breaks for everybody who is struggling with it today. I’m fortunate because I’ve come out the other side. I’ve been married now for 20 years. And I’m working with transgenders who want to be transitioned, *after they found out, as I did, that it was not effective or proper treatment* for things that happened during early childhood,” Walt said.



Walter Heyer: Transitioning Is Not an Effective or Proper Treatment for Childhood Troubles


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what ACTUAL "scientists say
> 
> Is There Something Unique about the Transgender Brain?
> 
> 
> 
> History will *not* look kindly on the left. Supporting and exploiting mental illness is not cool. The LWNJ doctors you love to crow about cannot speak from experience.
> 
> 
> 
> “Well, yeah, my heart breaks for everybody who is struggling with it today. I’m fortunate because I’ve come out the other side. I’ve been married now for 20 years. And I’m working with transgenders who want to be transitioned, *after they found out, as I did, that it was not effective or proper treatment* for things that happened during early childhood,” Walt said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Walter Heyer: Transitioning Is Not an Effective or Proper Treatment for Childhood Troubles
Click to expand...


That's it...up is down. Keep up the sad gaslighting attempts. 

Poor Puppy...We know how these things go, historically, and it does not bode well for you transphobes.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> That's it...up is down.


Well...at least you're finally being honest about how the left tries to twist up into down, good into evil, black into white. But this man is *not* a "transphobe". He lived it first-hand and can attest to how idiotic and sadistic it is to pacify the mentally ill rather than treating them.


> “Well, yeah, my heart breaks for everybody who is struggling with it today. I’m fortunate because I’ve come out the other side. I’ve been married now for 20 years. And I’m working with transgenders who want to be transitioned, *after they found out, as I did, that it was not effective or proper treatment* for things that happened during early childhood,” Walt said.



Walter Heyer: Transitioning Is Not an Effective or Proper Treatment for Childhood Troubles


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's it...up is down.
> 
> 
> 
> Well...at least you're finally being honest about how the left tries to twist up into down, good into evil, black into white. But this man is *not* a "transphobe". He lived it first-hand and can attest to how idiotic and sadistic it is to pacify the mentally ill rather than treating them.
> 
> 
> 
> “Well, yeah, my heart breaks for everybody who is struggling with it today. I’m fortunate because I’ve come out the other side. I’ve been married now for 20 years. And I’m working with transgenders who want to be transitioned, *after they found out, as I did, that it was not effective or proper treatment* for things that happened during early childhood,” Walt said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Walter Heyer: Transitioning Is Not an Effective or Proper Treatment for Childhood Troubles
Click to expand...


You're funny. It's even better that you think you're serious. 
Conservatives have never been on the right side of history. Revolutionary war? Conservatives sided with King George and England. Civil War? Conservatives sided with slave owners. Civil Rights? Conservatives sided with the segregationist. Gay rights? Yup, again Conservatives chose to be on the wrong side of history. What on earth makes you believe this time will be any different?


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Conservatives have never been on the right side of history. Revolutionary war? Conservatives sided with King George and England. Civil War? Conservatives sided with slave owners. Civil Rights? Conservatives sided with the segregationist. Gay rights? Yup, again Conservatives chose to be on the wrong side of history. What on earth makes you believe this time will be any different?


So now Sea wants people to believe that Abraham Lincoln wasn't a Republican and that Republicans didn't end slavery or lead the Civil Rights movement (while Dumbocrats fought against it all and started the KKK). 

And of course - George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, Benjamin Franklin and the rest were the _ultimate_ conservatives.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> What on earth makes you believe this time will be any different?


The fact that the _entire_ world is appalled by you people exploiting the mentally ill for your own disturbing agenda.


> In fact, the science actually shows that anything less than the gold standard for children—being raised by their married biological mother and father—is detrimental to the child. But that doesn’t stop the advocates from claiming that science is on their side.


But hey Wytchy...your abnormal sexual desires are far more important than scientific fact or the health and well being of children! Just keep pushing that queer agenda at all costs.

How the LGBT Movement Used Fake Science to Push Gay Marriage


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives have never been on the right side of history. Revolutionary war? Conservatives sided with King George and England. Civil War? Conservatives sided with slave owners. Civil Rights? Conservatives sided with the segregationist. Gay rights? Yup, again Conservatives chose to be on the wrong side of history. What on earth makes you believe this time will be any different?
> 
> 
> 
> So now Sea wants people to believe that Abraham Lincoln wasn't a Republican and that Republicans didn't end slavery or lead the Civil Rights movement (while Dumbocrats fought against it all and started the KKK).
> 
> And of course - George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, Benjamin Franklin and the rest were the _ultimate_ conservatives.
Click to expand...


I didn't say Republican or Democrat, rotty pup, I said conservative. The conservative position has always been the wrong one historically.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives have never been on the right side of history. Revolutionary war? Conservatives sided with King George and England. Civil War? Conservatives sided with slave owners. Civil Rights? Conservatives sided with the segregationist. Gay rights? Yup, again Conservatives chose to be on the wrong side of history. What on earth makes you believe this time will be any different?
> 
> 
> 
> So now Sea wants people to believe that Abraham Lincoln wasn't a Republican and that Republicans didn't end slavery or lead the Civil Rights movement (while Dumbocrats fought against it all and started the KKK).
> 
> And of course - George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, Benjamin Franklin and the rest were the _ultimate_ conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say Republican or Democrat, rotty pup, I said conservative. The conservative position has always been the wrong one historically.
Click to expand...

The Republicans sure as hell weren't progressives, sweetie...


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives have never been on the right side of history. Revolutionary war? Conservatives sided with King George and England. Civil War? Conservatives sided with slave owners. Civil Rights? Conservatives sided with the segregationist. Gay rights? Yup, again Conservatives chose to be on the wrong side of history. What on earth makes you believe this time will be any different?
> 
> 
> 
> So now Sea wants people to believe that Abraham Lincoln wasn't a Republican and that Republicans didn't end slavery or lead the Civil Rights movement (while Dumbocrats fought against it all and started the KKK).
> 
> And of course - George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, Benjamin Franklin and the rest were the _ultimate_ conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say Republican or Democrat, rotty pup, I said conservative. The conservative position has always been the wrong one historically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Republicans sure as hell weren't progressives, sweetie...
Click to expand...


Being anti slavery was the liberal, _progressive_ position. Keeping slavery in place, keeping the status quo was the conservative position. Time after time the conservative position ends up on the wrong side of history. This will be different because "patriot" wants it to be so?


----------



## Vandalshandle

The founding fathers were not conservative. They were all considered radical revolutionaries. The colonists who sided with Britain were called Tories, and were the conservatives of their day. A lot of them moved to Canada after the revolutionary war was won.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Being anti slavery was the liberal, _progressive_ position. Keeping slavery in place, keeping the status quo was the conservative position. Time after time the conservative position ends up on the wrong side of history. This will be different because "patriot" wants it to be so?


I know your side lives to re-write history, but it's not going to work anymore. Technology has allowed history to be captured and disseminated.

Keeping slavery in place was the Dumbocrats position - and they were *not* conservatives. Republicans ended slavery, lead the Civil Rights movement, and didn't reject science while the left was trying to exploit the mentally ill.


----------



## P@triot

Vandalshandle said:


> The founding fathers were not conservative.


Keep telling yourself that, snowflake. The founders were the _ultimate_ conservatives. They abhorred government and power. If they were alive today, you would be screaming "libertardian" at them.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being anti slavery was the liberal, _progressive_ position. Keeping slavery in place, keeping the status quo was the conservative position. Time after time the conservative position ends up on the wrong side of history. This will be different because "patriot" wants it to be so?
> 
> 
> 
> I know your side lives to re-write history, but it's not going to work anymore. Technology has allowed history to be captured and disseminated.
> 
> Keeping slavery in place was the Dumbocrats position - and they were *not* conservatives. Republicans ended slavery, lead the Civil Rights movement, and didn't reject science while the left was trying to exploit the mentally ill.
Click to expand...


You're really confused about this whole conservative/liberal thing aren't you?

Slavery was the status quo, in other words the conservative position. Ending slavery was the liberal, progressive position. The American Revolution was being liberal, radical, progressive position. Party affiliation is completely a relevant when we're talking about conservative and liberal in history.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> You're really confused about this whole conservative/liberal thing aren't you?
> 
> Slavery was the status quo, in other words the conservative position. Ending slavery was the liberal, progressive position. The American Revolution was being liberal, radical, progressive position. Party affiliation is completely a relevant when we're talking about conservative and liberal in history.


I'm not confused - I'm just not allowing you to rewrite history. There was *nothing* "progressive" about the American Revolution. They were people who wanted liberty from government/power - just like conservatives today.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being anti slavery was the liberal, _progressive_ position. Keeping slavery in place, keeping the status quo was the conservative position. Time after time the conservative position ends up on the wrong side of history. This will be different because "patriot" wants it to be so?
> 
> 
> 
> I know your side lives to re-write history, but it's not going to work anymore. Technology has allowed history to be captured and disseminated.
> 
> Keeping slavery in place was the Dumbocrats position - and they were *not* conservatives. Republicans ended slavery, lead the Civil Rights movement, and didn't reject science while the left was trying to exploit the mentally ill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're really confused about this whole conservative/liberal thing aren't you?
> 
> Slavery was the status quo, in other words the conservative position. Ending slavery was the liberal, progressive position. The American Revolution was being liberal, radical, progressive position. Party affiliation is completely a relevant when we're talking about conservative and liberal in history.
Click to expand...


I was able to keep a straight face until Patriot claimed that conservatives lead the civil rights movement. Now, my Dr. Pepper is dripping from my monitor, where it shot out of my nose!


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're really confused about this whole conservative/liberal thing aren't you?
> 
> Slavery was the status quo, in other words the conservative position. Ending slavery was the liberal, progressive position. The American Revolution was being liberal, radical, progressive position. Party affiliation is completely a relevant when we're talking about conservative and liberal in history.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not confused - I'm just not allowing you to rewrite history. There was *nothing* "progressive" about the American Revolution. They were people who wanted liberty from government/power - just like conservatives today.
Click to expand...


Conservative position: Stick with slavery, segregation and King George

Opposite of that? The liberal, radical, progressive, forward thinking position.


----------



## P@triot

Vandalshandle said:


> I was able to keep a straight face until Patriot claimed that conservatives lead the civil rights movement. Now, my Dr. Pepper is dripping from my monitor, where it shot out of my nose!


Clearly _somebody_ missed history class in high school... 


> *1. More Republicans voted in favor of the Civil Rights Act than Democrats *
> 
> "Most people don't realize that today at all -- in proportional terms, *a far higher percentage of Republicans voted for this bill than did Democrats*"


How embarrassing for both Vandalshandle and Seawytch. This is such common knowledge that even left-wing CNN can't deny it. Dumbocrats overwhelmingly opposed the Civil Rights movement just as they overwhelmingly opposed ending slavery. In fact, LBJ had to threaten his own party to get the few votes they got from the left.

What you might not know about the 1964 Civil Rights Act - CNNPolitics.com


----------



## Vandalshandle

P@triot said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to keep a straight face until Patriot claimed that conservatives lead the civil rights movement. Now, my Dr. Pepper is dripping from my monitor, where it shot out of my nose!
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly _somebody_ missed history class in high school...
> 
> 
> 
> *1. More Republicans voted in favor of the Civil Rights Act than Democrats *
> 
> "Most people don't realize that today at all -- in proportional terms, *a far higher percentage of Republicans voted for this bill than did Democrats*"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How embarrassing for both Vandalshandle and Seawytch. This is such common knowledge that even left-wing CNN can't deny it. Dumbocrats overwhelmingly opposed the Civil Rights movement just as they overwhelmingly opposed ending slavery. In fact, LBJ had to threaten his own party to get the few votes they got from the left.
> 
> What you might not know about the 1964 Civil Rights Act - CNNPolitics.com
Click to expand...


Son, I didn't miss the civil rates struggle history in high school. I LIVED it. The South was democratic in those days, and refused to vote for civil rights. The republican presidential candidate voted against civil rights. After LBJ (D) got it passed anyway, every one of the southern states that were opposed to civil rights elected republicans instead, and because of the civil rights struggle, every one of those southern states are now republican, in protest. So, please, don't bring your Limbaugh revisionist crap here. We all know better. I grew up in the South when all this was going one, and none of those Mississippi rednecks waving their confederate flags vote democratic.


----------



## Seawytch

Vandalshandle said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to keep a straight face until Patriot claimed that conservatives lead the civil rights movement. Now, my Dr. Pepper is dripping from my monitor, where it shot out of my nose!
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly _somebody_ missed history class in high school...
> 
> 
> 
> *1. More Republicans voted in favor of the Civil Rights Act than Democrats *
> 
> "Most people don't realize that today at all -- in proportional terms, *a far higher percentage of Republicans voted for this bill than did Democrats*"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How embarrassing for both Vandalshandle and Seawytch. This is such common knowledge that even left-wing CNN can't deny it. Dumbocrats overwhelmingly opposed the Civil Rights movement just as they overwhelmingly opposed ending slavery. In fact, LBJ had to threaten his own party to get the few votes they got from the left.
> 
> What you might not know about the 1964 Civil Rights Act - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Son, I didn't miss the civil rates struggle history in high school. I LIVED it. The South was democratic in those days, and refused to vote for civil rights. The republican presidential candidate voted against civil rights. After LBJ (D) got it passed anyway, every one of the southern states that were opposed to civil rights elected republicans instead, and because of the civil rights struggle, every one of those southern states are now republican, in protest. So, please, don't bring your Limbaugh revisionist crap here. We all know better. I grew up in the South when all this was going one, and none of those Mississippi rednecks waving their confederate flags vote democratic.
Click to expand...


The Patriot that never served doesn't understand that slavery, segregation, and opposition to Civil Rights was more regional and ideological than political. He also doesn't understand that Democrats supporting Civil Rights in the 60s  handed Southern Democrats to the conservative Republican party...where they remain to this day.


----------



## Seawytch

It has really just been the conservative southern states that have consistently been on the wrong side of history...

Civil Rights Act of 1964 - Wikipedia

*By party and region*
*Note:* "Southern", as used in this section, refers to members of Congress from the eleven states that made up the Confederate States of America in the American Civil War. "Northern" refers to members from the other 39 states, regardless of the geographic location of those states.[24]

The original House version:


Southern Democrats: 7–87   (7–93%)
Southern Republicans: 0–10   (0–100%)
Northern Democrats: 145–9   (94–6%)
Northern Republicans: 138–24   (85–15%)
The Senate version:


Southern Democrats: 1–20   (5–95%) (only Ralph Yarborough of Texasvoted in favor)
Southern Republicans: 0–1   (0–100%) (John Tower of Texas)
Northern Democrats: 45–1   (98–2%) (only Robert Byrd of West Virginiavoted against)
Northern Republicans: 27–5   (84–16%)


----------



## Vandalshandle

Seawytch said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to keep a straight face until Patriot claimed that conservatives lead the civil rights movement. Now, my Dr. Pepper is dripping from my monitor, where it shot out of my nose!
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly _somebody_ missed history class in high school...
> 
> 
> 
> *1. More Republicans voted in favor of the Civil Rights Act than Democrats *
> 
> "Most people don't realize that today at all -- in proportional terms, *a far higher percentage of Republicans voted for this bill than did Democrats*"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How embarrassing for both Vandalshandle and Seawytch. This is such common knowledge that even left-wing CNN can't deny it. Dumbocrats overwhelmingly opposed the Civil Rights movement just as they overwhelmingly opposed ending slavery. In fact, LBJ had to threaten his own party to get the few votes they got from the left.
> 
> What you might not know about the 1964 Civil Rights Act - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Son, I didn't miss the civil rates struggle history in high school. I LIVED it. The South was democratic in those days, and refused to vote for civil rights. The republican presidential candidate voted against civil rights. After LBJ (D) got it passed anyway, every one of the southern states that were opposed to civil rights elected republicans instead, and because of the civil rights struggle, every one of those southern states are now republican, in protest. So, please, don't bring your Limbaugh revisionist crap here. We all know better. I grew up in the South when all this was going one, and none of those Mississippi rednecks waving their confederate flags vote democratic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriot that never served doesn't understand that slavery, segregation, and opposition to Civil Rights was more regional and ideological than political. He also doesn't understand that Democrats supporting Civil Rights in the 60s  handed Southern Democrats to the conservative Republican party...where they remain to this day.
Click to expand...


The Dixiecrats walked out of the Democratic convention when Truman desegregated the military. They tried to elect Strom Thurmond as president, then gave up, and became republicans. What was left of the democratic party became the champion of civil rights.

Dixiecrat - Wikipedia


----------



## bodecea

P@triot said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to keep a straight face until Patriot claimed that conservatives lead the civil rights movement. Now, my Dr. Pepper is dripping from my monitor, where it shot out of my nose!
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly _somebody_ missed history class in high school...
> 
> 
> 
> *1. More Republicans voted in favor of the Civil Rights Act than Democrats *
> 
> "Most people don't realize that today at all -- in proportional terms, *a far higher percentage of Republicans voted for this bill than did Democrats*"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How embarrassing for both Vandalshandle and Seawytch. This is such common knowledge that even left-wing CNN can't deny it. Dumbocrats overwhelmingly opposed the Civil Rights movement just as they overwhelmingly opposed ending slavery. In fact, LBJ had to threaten his own party to get the few votes they got from the left.
> 
> What you might not know about the 1964 Civil Rights Act - CNNPolitics.com
Click to expand...

The South opposed the Civil Rights Act....in fact ALL Republicans in the South voted against it while only MOST of the Democrats did...Were Republicans really the party of civil rights in the 1960s? | Harry J Enten
















Note that 0% of the GOP in the South voted for the 1964 Civil Rights Act while the Southern Democrats, tho pathetic, mustered 9% and 5% respectively....and in the North, the Democrats still out percentaged the Republican in both the House and Senate.


----------



## P@triot

Vandalshandle said:


> Son, I didn't miss the civil rates struggle history in high school. I LIVED it. *The South was democratic in those days, and refused to vote for civil rights*. The republican presidential candidate voted against civil rights.


About the only accurate thing you've said in this thread. Of course, that was only after I had to school you like a small child with a link from CNN.


----------



## P@triot

This is the kind of revisionist idiocy that can only come from progressives. Think about the astounding stupidity of these two sentences.


Vandalshandle said:


> The South was democratic in those days, and refused to vote for civil rights.


So after I school this little lad with facts (and have to back it up with left-wing CNN), Vandalshandle admits that the Dumbocrats refused to vote for Civil Rights. But only because he had no choice in light of the fact that even CNN was acknowledging it. However, not being willing to admit the truth, he attempts the most bizarre revisionism ever...


Vandalshandle said:


> After LBJ (D) got it passed anyway, every one of the southern states that were opposed to civil rights elected republicans instead, and because of the civil rights struggle, every one of those southern states are now republican, in protest.


You get that? According to Vandalshandle - in "protest" of the Civil Rights Act being passed, the south (who didn't want it) left the group that tried to prevent it (the Dumbocrats) and joined the group that lead the efforts to create and pass it (the Republicans). 

That would be like trying to convince people one day that the Al Qaeda operatives responsible for 9/11 actually loved the U.S. and flew the planes into the World Trade Towers in protest of Islam.


----------



## Vandalshandle

P@triot said:


> This is the kind of revisionist idiocy that can only come from progressives. Think about the astounding stupidity of these two sentences.
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The South was democratic in those days, and refused to vote for civil rights.
> 
> 
> 
> So after I school this little lad with facts (and have to back it up with left-wing CNN), Vandalshandle admits that the Dumbocrats refused to vote for Civil Rights. But only because he had no choice in light of the fact that even CNN was acknowledging it. However, not being willing to admit the truth, he attempts the most bizarre revisionism ever...
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> After LBJ (D) got it passed anyway, every one of the southern states that were opposed to civil rights elected republicans instead, and because of the civil rights struggle, every one of those southern states are now republican, in protest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get that? According to Vandalshandle - in "protest" of the Civil Rights Act being passed, the south (who didn't want it) left the group that tried to prevent it (the Dumbocrats) and joined the group that lead the efforts to create and pass it (the Republicans).
> 
> That would be like trying to convince people one day that the Al Qaeda operatives responsible for 9/11 actually loved the U.S. and flew the planes into the World Trade Towers in protest of Islam.
Click to expand...


Gee, Patriot, I am so grateful that you clued me in on the fact that the democratic South voted against Civil Rights. Why, If i had not already read that on the back of the dust cover of Al Franken's latest book, "Giant of the Senate", and if I had not been raised in Atlanta in the civil Rights struggle era, I would never have know it, without your timely schooling.

However, what you obviously fail to understand is that because the democratic south voted against civil rights, they have been voting republican ever since, because the republican party doesn't give a rat's ass about civil rights, and that suits the deep south just fine. As a matter of fact, there is not a single democratic senator in office, to my knowledge, who is from a deep South state.

Turn off your AM radio, Patriot. It is rotting your brain.


----------



## P@triot

Vandalshandle said:


> Gee, Patriot, I am so grateful that you clued me in on *the fact that the democratic South voted against Civil Rights*.
> 
> However, what you obviously fail to understand is that because the *democratic south voted against civil rights, they have been voting republican ever since*


And genius here doubles-down again on his idiocy. He's actually attempting to make the bat-shit crazy argument that the people who vehemently opposed Civil Rights (the Dumbocrats) all joined the side that passed Civil Rights (the Republicans).


----------



## P@triot

Vandalshandle said:


> Gee, Patriot, I am so grateful that you clued me in on the fact that the democratic South voted against Civil Rights. Why, If i had not already read that on the back of the dust cover of Al Franken's latest book, "Giant of the Senate", and if I had not been raised in Atlanta in the civil Rights struggle era, *I would never have know it*, without your timely schooling.


Yeah - I know. You proved that in post #161.


Vandalshandle said:


> I was able to keep a straight face until Patriot claimed that conservatives lead the civil rights movement. Now, my Dr. Pepper is dripping from my monitor, where it shot out of my nose!


Now your desperately trying to save face while also attempting to rewrite history to protect your precious Dumbocrat Party.

Republicans lead the Civil Rights movement. Dumbocrats vehemently opposed it.


----------



## Seawytch

Goldwater Republicans






Donald Trump Republicans

KKK’s official newspaper supports Donald Trump for president


----------



## Vandalshandle

Seawytch said:


> Goldwater Republicans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump Republicans
> 
> KKK’s official newspaper supports Donald Trump for president



I am sure that Patriot will explain that they are actually democrats pretending to be Goldwater supporters, which is why they are wearing masks. Who knows? It could be true in his alternative universe.


----------



## P@triot

Vandalshandle said:


> I am sure that Patriot will explain that they are actually democrats pretending to be Goldwater supporters, which is why they are wearing masks. Who knows? It could be true in his alternative universe.


Says the man who stated that Dr. Pepper shot through his nose and all over his monitor when I said that Republicans lead the Civil Rights movement.


----------



## Vandalshandle

P@triot said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that Patriot will explain that they are actually democrats pretending to be Goldwater supporters, which is why they are wearing masks. Who knows? It could be true in his alternative universe.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the man who stated that Dr. Pepper shot through his nose and all over his monitor when I said that Republicans lead the Civil Rights movement.
Click to expand...


Come on, Patriot, admit it. You took Spin 101 at Trump U, before switching to an  Alternative Facts major.


----------



## P@triot

Vandalshandle said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that Patriot will explain that they are actually democrats pretending to be Goldwater supporters, which is why they are wearing masks. Who knows? It could be true in his alternative universe.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the man who stated that Dr. Pepper shot through his nose and all over his monitor when I said that Republicans lead the Civil Rights movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on, Patriot, admit it. You took Spin 101 at Trump U, before switching to an  Alternative Facts major.
Click to expand...

Well you just took a spin at P@triot U and it was very humbling for you!


----------



## Vandalshandle

Again, Goldwater, the 1964 GOP candidate, speaking out against the Civil Rights act.


----------



## Tresha91203

Seawytch said:


> Here is what the *reputable* pediatric organization says.
> 
> American Academy of Pediatrics Opposes Legislation that Discriminates Against Transgender Children
> 
> The American College of Pediatricians is not a reputable pediatric organization.
> 
> The OP is trying to sell you a fake Rolex.



Puberty blockers ARE NOT approved for use in suspected trans children because of its harmful side effects and because they increase risk of cancer and stroke. Any doctor who prescribes them for that use is violating his oath.

Kids are NOT lab rats in your social experiment.


----------



## Vandalshandle

The Dixiecrats revolt, and leave the democratic party in response to Truman's support of Civil Rights and desegregation of the armed forces, 1948;


They never came back to the democratic party. They kept marching until they joined the republicans. Every one of these states has voted republican ever since.


----------



## Seawytch

Tresha91203 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what the *reputable* pediatric organization says.
> 
> American Academy of Pediatrics Opposes Legislation that Discriminates Against Transgender Children
> 
> The American College of Pediatricians is not a reputable pediatric organization.
> 
> The OP is trying to sell you a fake Rolex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puberty blockers ARE NOT approved for use in suspected trans children because of its harmful side effects and because they increase risk of cancer and stroke. Any doctor who prescribes them for that use is violating his oath.
> 
> Kids are NOT lab rats in your social experiment.
Click to expand...


So a doctor prescribing medication that has side effects is violating his or her oath?  

You obviously don't pay attention to the endless Viagra adds on TV.


----------



## P@triot

Vandalshandle said:


> Again, Goldwater, the 1964 GOP candidate, speaking out against the Civil Rights act.


That's one person, chief. Your entire party opposed it. And I not only proved that - I proved you were completely ignorant of that reality. Typical progressive. Unaware of history. Unaware of the facts. Unaware of reality.


----------



## P@triot

Vandalshandle said:


> The Dixiecrats revolt, and leave the democratic party in response to Truman's support of Civil Rights and desegregation of the armed forces, 1948; They never came back to the democratic party. They kept marching until they joined the republicans. Every one of these states has voted republican ever since.


Again...your propaganda simply doesn't hold up. The Republican Party lead the Civil Rights movement while the Dumbocrats vehemently opposed it. So why would the people opposed to it leave the party that also opposed it to join the party which facilitated it?


----------



## P@triot

Don't let these pesky facts get in the way of your false narrative Vandalshandle...


----------



## P@triot

What a shame. These parents should be brought up on child abuse charges. No 7 year old is capable of making a life altering decision like that.

Parents sue school for treating 7-year-old transgender daughter like a boy


----------



## Tresha91203

Seawytch said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what the *reputable* pediatric organization says.
> 
> American Academy of Pediatrics Opposes Legislation that Discriminates Against Transgender Children
> 
> The American College of Pediatricians is not a reputable pediatric organization.
> 
> The OP is trying to sell you a fake Rolex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puberty blockers ARE NOT approved for use in suspected trans children because of its harmful side effects and because they increase risk of cancer and stroke. Any doctor who prescribes them for that use is violating his oath.
> 
> Kids are NOT lab rats in your social experiment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So a doctor prescribing medication that has side effects is violating his or her oath?
> 
> You obviously don't pay attention to the endless Viagra adds on TV.
Click to expand...




Seawytch said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what the *reputable* pediatric organization says.
> 
> American Academy of Pediatrics Opposes Legislation that Discriminates Against Transgender Children
> 
> The American College of Pediatricians is not a reputable pediatric organization.
> 
> The OP is trying to sell you a fake Rolex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puberty blockers ARE NOT approved for use in suspected trans children because of its harmful side effects and because they increase risk of cancer and stroke. Any doctor who prescribes them for that use is violating his oath.
> 
> Kids are NOT lab rats in your social experiment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So a doctor prescribing medication that has side effects is violating his or her oath?
> 
> You obviously don't pay attention to the endless Viagra adds on TV.
Click to expand...


You are intentionally misrepresenting what I said to push your agenda. I will break it down for the others reading, though.

Drugs are approved for certain things. Side effects are taken into consideration. No one is going to take a nausea med that has a considerable chance of causing a stroke; however lots of stroke victims take a medicine that has a considerable chance of causing nausea.

Remember Fen-Phen? That combination was NOT approved to treat obesity despite its incredible effectiveness. Some doctors prescribed it anyway and it ate holes in people's hearts.

Puberty blockers are hormones. They significantly increase the risk of nasty things like cancer and stroke. They ARE NOT approved for 9 year olds for this reason. The benefits are NOT established and the risks ARE established and too great.

These children ARE the experiment, except no one has established human trials. The doctors are not supposed to be experimenting on humans without going through controlled channels. That goes against their oaths.


----------



## Seawytch

Tresha91203 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what the *reputable* pediatric organization says.
> 
> American Academy of Pediatrics Opposes Legislation that Discriminates Against Transgender Children
> 
> The American College of Pediatricians is not a reputable pediatric organization.
> 
> The OP is trying to sell you a fake Rolex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puberty blockers ARE NOT approved for use in suspected trans children because of its harmful side effects and because they increase risk of cancer and stroke. Any doctor who prescribes them for that use is violating his oath.
> 
> Kids are NOT lab rats in your social experiment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So a doctor prescribing medication that has side effects is violating his or her oath?
> 
> You obviously don't pay attention to the endless Viagra adds on TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what the *reputable* pediatric organization says.
> 
> American Academy of Pediatrics Opposes Legislation that Discriminates Against Transgender Children
> 
> The American College of Pediatricians is not a reputable pediatric organization.
> 
> The OP is trying to sell you a fake Rolex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Puberty blockers ARE NOT approved for use in suspected trans children because of its harmful side effects and because they increase risk of cancer and stroke. Any doctor who prescribes them for that use is violating his oath.
> 
> Kids are NOT lab rats in your social experiment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So a doctor prescribing medication that has side effects is violating his or her oath?
> 
> You obviously don't pay attention to the endless Viagra adds on TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are intentionally misrepresenting what I said to push your agenda. I will break it down for the others reading, though.
> 
> Drugs are approved for certain things. Side effects are taken into consideration. No one is going to take a nausea med that has a considerable chance of causing a stroke; however lots of stroke victims take a medicine that has a considerable chance of causing nausea.
> 
> Remember Fen-Phen? That combination was NOT approved to treat obesity despite its incredible effectiveness. Some doctors prescribed it anyway and it ate holes in people's hearts.
> 
> Puberty blockers are hormones. They significantly increase the risk of nasty things like cancer and stroke. They ARE NOT approved for 9 year olds for this reason. The benefits are NOT established and the risks ARE established and too great.
> 
> These children ARE the experiment, except no one has established human trials. The doctors are not supposed to be experimenting on humans without going through controlled channels. That goes against their oaths.
Click to expand...

 
Intentionally mocking you, not misrepresenting you. Completely different. 

No, they aren't hormones.

Transgender youth fact check: Blaire White is wrong – Part 1: Fundamentals


----------



## Tresha91203

Seawytch said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what the *reputable* pediatric organization says.
> 
> American Academy of Pediatrics Opposes Legislation that Discriminates Against Transgender Children
> 
> The American College of Pediatricians is not a reputable pediatric organization.
> 
> The OP is trying to sell you a fake Rolex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puberty blockers ARE NOT approved for use in suspected trans children because of its harmful side effects and because they increase risk of cancer and stroke. Any doctor who prescribes them for that use is violating his oath.
> 
> Kids are NOT lab rats in your social experiment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So a doctor prescribing medication that has side effects is violating his or her oath?
> 
> You obviously don't pay attention to the endless Viagra adds on TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what the *reputable* pediatric organization says.
> 
> American Academy of Pediatrics Opposes Legislation that Discriminates Against Transgender Children
> 
> The American College of Pediatricians is not a reputable pediatric organization.
> 
> The OP is trying to sell you a fake Rolex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Puberty blockers ARE NOT approved for use in suspected trans children because of its harmful side effects and because they increase risk of cancer and stroke. Any doctor who prescribes them for that use is violating his oath.
> 
> Kids are NOT lab rats in your social experiment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So a doctor prescribing medication that has side effects is violating his or her oath?
> 
> You obviously don't pay attention to the endless Viagra adds on TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are intentionally misrepresenting what I said to push your agenda. I will break it down for the others reading, though.
> 
> Drugs are approved for certain things. Side effects are taken into consideration. No one is going to take a nausea med that has a considerable chance of causing a stroke; however lots of stroke victims take a medicine that has a considerable chance of causing nausea.
> 
> Remember Fen-Phen? That combination was NOT approved to treat obesity despite its incredible effectiveness. Some doctors prescribed it anyway and it ate holes in people's hearts.
> 
> Puberty blockers are hormones. They significantly increase the risk of nasty things like cancer and stroke. They ARE NOT approved for 9 year olds for this reason. The benefits are NOT established and the risks ARE established and too great.
> 
> These children ARE the experiment, except no one has established human trials. The doctors are not supposed to be experimenting on humans without going through controlled channels. That goes against their oaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intentionally mocking you, not misrepresenting you. Completely different.
> 
> No, they aren't hormones.
> 
> Transgender youth fact check: Blaire White is wrong – Part 1: Fundamentals
Click to expand...


Some are. The others are used in conjunction with hormones. Are they approved for this use. Have they been tested and have data for 5 year results, 10, 25, 50? That's important for treatments for 13 year olds, no?

"“Puberty suppression hormones prevent the development of secondary sex characteristics, arrest bone growth, decrease bone accretion, prevent full organization and maturation of the brain, and inhibit fertility,” Hruz, Mayer, and McHugh write in a Supreme Court brief filed in the Gavin Grimm case. They go on to list other possible side effects of cross-gender hormones, oral estrogen, and testosterone, including sterility, coronary disease, cardiovascular disease, elevated blood pressure, and breast cancer. "

Growing Pains: Problems with Puberty Suppression in Treating Gender Dysphoria (USA)

Long term effects have not been determined. This is the human trials ... with no approval to do so asked or given. IMO, medical experiments on children is child abuse, especially if they are unnecessary and cosmetic.


----------



## Seawytch

Tresha91203 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what the *reputable* pediatric organization says.
> 
> American Academy of Pediatrics Opposes Legislation that Discriminates Against Transgender Children
> 
> The American College of Pediatricians is not a reputable pediatric organization.
> 
> The OP is trying to sell you a fake Rolex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puberty blockers ARE NOT approved for use in suspected trans children because of its harmful side effects and because they increase risk of cancer and stroke. Any doctor who prescribes them for that use is violating his oath.
> 
> Kids are NOT lab rats in your social experiment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So a doctor prescribing medication that has side effects is violating his or her oath?
> 
> You obviously don't pay attention to the endless Viagra adds on TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what the *reputable* pediatric organization says.
> 
> American Academy of Pediatrics Opposes Legislation that Discriminates Against Transgender Children
> 
> The American College of Pediatricians is not a reputable pediatric organization.
> 
> The OP is trying to sell you a fake Rolex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Puberty blockers ARE NOT approved for use in suspected trans children because of its harmful side effects and because they increase risk of cancer and stroke. Any doctor who prescribes them for that use is violating his oath.
> 
> Kids are NOT lab rats in your social experiment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So a doctor prescribing medication that has side effects is violating his or her oath?
> 
> You obviously don't pay attention to the endless Viagra adds on TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are intentionally misrepresenting what I said to push your agenda. I will break it down for the others reading, though.
> 
> Drugs are approved for certain things. Side effects are taken into consideration. No one is going to take a nausea med that has a considerable chance of causing a stroke; however lots of stroke victims take a medicine that has a considerable chance of causing nausea.
> 
> Remember Fen-Phen? That combination was NOT approved to treat obesity despite its incredible effectiveness. Some doctors prescribed it anyway and it ate holes in people's hearts.
> 
> Puberty blockers are hormones. They significantly increase the risk of nasty things like cancer and stroke. They ARE NOT approved for 9 year olds for this reason. The benefits are NOT established and the risks ARE established and too great.
> 
> These children ARE the experiment, except no one has established human trials. The doctors are not supposed to be experimenting on humans without going through controlled channels. That goes against their oaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intentionally mocking you, not misrepresenting you. Completely different.
> 
> No, they aren't hormones.
> 
> Transgender youth fact check: Blaire White is wrong – Part 1: Fundamentals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some are. The others are used in conjunction with hormones. Are they approved for this use. Have they been tested and have data for 5 year results, 10, 25, 50? That's important for treatments for 13 year olds, no?
> 
> "“Puberty suppression hormones prevent the development of secondary sex characteristics, arrest bone growth, decrease bone accretion, prevent full organization and maturation of the brain, and inhibit fertility,” Hruz, Mayer, and McHugh write in a Supreme Court brief filed in the Gavin Grimm case. They go on to list other possible side effects of cross-gender hormones, oral estrogen, and testosterone, including sterility, coronary disease, cardiovascular disease, elevated blood pressure, and breast cancer. "
> 
> Growing Pains: Problems with Puberty Suppression in Treating Gender Dysphoria (USA)
> 
> Long term effects have not been determined. This is the human trials ... with no approval to do so asked or given. IMO, medical experiments on children is child abuse, especially if they are unnecessary and cosmetic.
Click to expand...


Good thing trained medical professionals and parents are making the decisions, not you...IMO.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Good thing trained medical professionals and parents are making the decisions, not you...IMO.


But they aren't. The Gaystapo is making the decisions. And that is exactly what you're celebrating.

Besides - medical "professionals" have an abysmal history my dear. In the 1950's and 1960's doctors said never to give football players water because it would cause cramping. To make things worse - after a long hot day of two-a-days without water, the players would be given a salt tablet in the locker room.

After many deaths....the dumb asses went "whoops". So spare us your "medical professional" bullshit. This all driven by the Gaystapo and their favorite weapon: homophobia.


----------



## Tresha91203

Seawytch said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Puberty blockers ARE NOT approved for use in suspected trans children because of its harmful side effects and because they increase risk of cancer and stroke. Any doctor who prescribes them for that use is violating his oath.
> 
> Kids are NOT lab rats in your social experiment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a doctor prescribing medication that has side effects is violating his or her oath?
> 
> You obviously don't pay attention to the endless Viagra adds on TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Puberty blockers ARE NOT approved for use in suspected trans children because of its harmful side effects and because they increase risk of cancer and stroke. Any doctor who prescribes them for that use is violating his oath.
> 
> Kids are NOT lab rats in your social experiment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So a doctor prescribing medication that has side effects is violating his or her oath?
> 
> You obviously don't pay attention to the endless Viagra adds on TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are intentionally misrepresenting what I said to push your agenda. I will break it down for the others reading, though.
> 
> Drugs are approved for certain things. Side effects are taken into consideration. No one is going to take a nausea med that has a considerable chance of causing a stroke; however lots of stroke victims take a medicine that has a considerable chance of causing nausea.
> 
> Remember Fen-Phen? That combination was NOT approved to treat obesity despite its incredible effectiveness. Some doctors prescribed it anyway and it ate holes in people's hearts.
> 
> Puberty blockers are hormones. They significantly increase the risk of nasty things like cancer and stroke. They ARE NOT approved for 9 year olds for this reason. The benefits are NOT established and the risks ARE established and too great.
> 
> These children ARE the experiment, except no one has established human trials. The doctors are not supposed to be experimenting on humans without going through controlled channels. That goes against their oaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intentionally mocking you, not misrepresenting you. Completely different.
> 
> No, they aren't hormones.
> 
> Transgender youth fact check: Blaire White is wrong – Part 1: Fundamentals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some are. The others are used in conjunction with hormones. Are they approved for this use. Have they been tested and have data for 5 year results, 10, 25, 50? That's important for treatments for 13 year olds, no?
> 
> "“Puberty suppression hormones prevent the development of secondary sex characteristics, arrest bone growth, decrease bone accretion, prevent full organization and maturation of the brain, and inhibit fertility,” Hruz, Mayer, and McHugh write in a Supreme Court brief filed in the Gavin Grimm case. They go on to list other possible side effects of cross-gender hormones, oral estrogen, and testosterone, including sterility, coronary disease, cardiovascular disease, elevated blood pressure, and breast cancer. "
> 
> Growing Pains: Problems with Puberty Suppression in Treating Gender Dysphoria (USA)
> 
> Long term effects have not been determined. This is the human trials ... with no approval to do so asked or given. IMO, medical experiments on children is child abuse, especially if they are unnecessary and cosmetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good thing trained medical professionals and parents are making the decisions, not you...IMO.
Click to expand...


Like Fen-Phen? Like the practice of assigning a single sex to hermaphrodite babies? Like that?

Many people are fine with medical experiments on children.

I notice no comment or concern for the dangers. The results must be so good: lower suicide rates, lower addiction rates, lower depression ... right?


----------



## Seawytch

Tresha91203 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> So a doctor prescribing medication that has side effects is violating his or her oath?
> 
> You obviously don't pay attention to the endless Viagra adds on TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> So a doctor prescribing medication that has side effects is violating his or her oath?
> 
> You obviously don't pay attention to the endless Viagra adds on TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are intentionally misrepresenting what I said to push your agenda. I will break it down for the others reading, though.
> 
> Drugs are approved for certain things. Side effects are taken into consideration. No one is going to take a nausea med that has a considerable chance of causing a stroke; however lots of stroke victims take a medicine that has a considerable chance of causing nausea.
> 
> Remember Fen-Phen? That combination was NOT approved to treat obesity despite its incredible effectiveness. Some doctors prescribed it anyway and it ate holes in people's hearts.
> 
> Puberty blockers are hormones. They significantly increase the risk of nasty things like cancer and stroke. They ARE NOT approved for 9 year olds for this reason. The benefits are NOT established and the risks ARE established and too great.
> 
> These children ARE the experiment, except no one has established human trials. The doctors are not supposed to be experimenting on humans without going through controlled channels. That goes against their oaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intentionally mocking you, not misrepresenting you. Completely different.
> 
> No, they aren't hormones.
> 
> Transgender youth fact check: Blaire White is wrong – Part 1: Fundamentals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some are. The others are used in conjunction with hormones. Are they approved for this use. Have they been tested and have data for 5 year results, 10, 25, 50? That's important for treatments for 13 year olds, no?
> 
> "“Puberty suppression hormones prevent the development of secondary sex characteristics, arrest bone growth, decrease bone accretion, prevent full organization and maturation of the brain, and inhibit fertility,” Hruz, Mayer, and McHugh write in a Supreme Court brief filed in the Gavin Grimm case. They go on to list other possible side effects of cross-gender hormones, oral estrogen, and testosterone, including sterility, coronary disease, cardiovascular disease, elevated blood pressure, and breast cancer. "
> 
> Growing Pains: Problems with Puberty Suppression in Treating Gender Dysphoria (USA)
> 
> Long term effects have not been determined. This is the human trials ... with no approval to do so asked or given. IMO, medical experiments on children is child abuse, especially if they are unnecessary and cosmetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good thing trained medical professionals and parents are making the decisions, not you...IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like Fen-Phen? Like the practice of assigning a single sex to hermaphrodite babies? Like that?
> 
> Many people are fine with medical experiments on children.
> 
> I notice no comment or concern for the dangers. The results must be so good: lower suicide rates, lower addiction rates, lower depression ... right?
Click to expand...


Nobody but the individuals themselves should be making the decision about what gender to assign innersex children.

As with most important medical decisions, in the case of transgendered children, the children, the parents and their doctor get to make the decisions, not you...thank goodness.

They will weigh the risks against the benefits and make an informed decision.


----------



## Tresha91203

Seawytch said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are intentionally misrepresenting what I said to push your agenda. I will break it down for the others reading, though.
> 
> Drugs are approved for certain things. Side effects are taken into consideration. No one is going to take a nausea med that has a considerable chance of causing a stroke; however lots of stroke victims take a medicine that has a considerable chance of causing nausea.
> 
> Remember Fen-Phen? That combination was NOT approved to treat obesity despite its incredible effectiveness. Some doctors prescribed it anyway and it ate holes in people's hearts.
> 
> Puberty blockers are hormones. They significantly increase the risk of nasty things like cancer and stroke. They ARE NOT approved for 9 year olds for this reason. The benefits are NOT established and the risks ARE established and too great.
> 
> These children ARE the experiment, except no one has established human trials. The doctors are not supposed to be experimenting on humans without going through controlled channels. That goes against their oaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intentionally mocking you, not misrepresenting you. Completely different.
> 
> No, they aren't hormones.
> 
> Transgender youth fact check: Blaire White is wrong – Part 1: Fundamentals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some are. The others are used in conjunction with hormones. Are they approved for this use. Have they been tested and have data for 5 year results, 10, 25, 50? That's important for treatments for 13 year olds, no?
> 
> "“Puberty suppression hormones prevent the development of secondary sex characteristics, arrest bone growth, decrease bone accretion, prevent full organization and maturation of the brain, and inhibit fertility,” Hruz, Mayer, and McHugh write in a Supreme Court brief filed in the Gavin Grimm case. They go on to list other possible side effects of cross-gender hormones, oral estrogen, and testosterone, including sterility, coronary disease, cardiovascular disease, elevated blood pressure, and breast cancer. "
> 
> Growing Pains: Problems with Puberty Suppression in Treating Gender Dysphoria (USA)
> 
> Long term effects have not been determined. This is the human trials ... with no approval to do so asked or given. IMO, medical experiments on children is child abuse, especially if they are unnecessary and cosmetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good thing trained medical professionals and parents are making the decisions, not you...IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like Fen-Phen? Like the practice of assigning a single sex to hermaphrodite babies? Like that?
> 
> Many people are fine with medical experiments on children.
> 
> I notice no comment or concern for the dangers. The results must be so good: lower suicide rates, lower addiction rates, lower depression ... right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody but the individuals themselves should be making the decision about what gender to assign innersex children.
> 
> As with most important medical decisions, in the case of transgendered children, the children, the parents and their doctor get to make the decisions, not you...thank goodness.
> 
> They will weigh the risks against the benefits and make an informed decision.
Click to expand...


So, just the individual, not the doctor and parents on intetsexed children because the doctors and parents FAILED. Doctors and parents are still good to make transgender decisions though. Parents have incomplete information and are desperate to make their children happy. No one tells them that it WILL NOT solve the problem. The suicide rate remains astronomical, depression is the norm and addiction is rife AFTER the transformation.

You put the movement above the children. The idea is worth sacrificing children. Please expand on this benefit that outweighs such high risk. WHAT BENEFIT? Their suicide rate, mental illness rate, addiction rate and domestic violence rate shows no statistical difference. Pretend that's not abusing children for the greater good (that isn't even greater, just feels like it) all you want. I won't.


----------



## Seawytch

Tresha91203 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Intentionally mocking you, not misrepresenting you. Completely different.
> 
> No, they aren't hormones.
> 
> Transgender youth fact check: Blaire White is wrong – Part 1: Fundamentals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some are. The others are used in conjunction with hormones. Are they approved for this use. Have they been tested and have data for 5 year results, 10, 25, 50? That's important for treatments for 13 year olds, no?
> 
> "“Puberty suppression hormones prevent the development of secondary sex characteristics, arrest bone growth, decrease bone accretion, prevent full organization and maturation of the brain, and inhibit fertility,” Hruz, Mayer, and McHugh write in a Supreme Court brief filed in the Gavin Grimm case. They go on to list other possible side effects of cross-gender hormones, oral estrogen, and testosterone, including sterility, coronary disease, cardiovascular disease, elevated blood pressure, and breast cancer. "
> 
> Growing Pains: Problems with Puberty Suppression in Treating Gender Dysphoria (USA)
> 
> Long term effects have not been determined. This is the human trials ... with no approval to do so asked or given. IMO, medical experiments on children is child abuse, especially if they are unnecessary and cosmetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good thing trained medical professionals and parents are making the decisions, not you...IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like Fen-Phen? Like the practice of assigning a single sex to hermaphrodite babies? Like that?
> 
> Many people are fine with medical experiments on children.
> 
> I notice no comment or concern for the dangers. The results must be so good: lower suicide rates, lower addiction rates, lower depression ... right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody but the individuals themselves should be making the decision about what gender to assign innersex children.
> 
> As with most important medical decisions, in the case of transgendered children, the children, the parents and their doctor get to make the decisions, not you...thank goodness.
> 
> They will weigh the risks against the benefits and make an informed decision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, just the individual, not the doctor and parents on intetsexed children because the doctors and parents FAILED. Doctors and parents are still good to make transgender decisions though. Parents have incomplete information and are desperate to make their children happy. No one tells them that it WILL NOT solve the problem. The suicide rate remains astronomical, depression is the norm and addiction is rife AFTER the transformation.
> 
> You put the movement above the children. The idea is worth sacrificing children. Please expand on this benefit that outweighs such high risk. WHAT BENEFIT? Their suicide rate, mental illness rate, addiction rate and domestic violence rate shows no statistical difference. Pretend that's not abusing children for the greater good (that isn't even greater, just feels like it) all you want. I won't.
Click to expand...


Only parents and doctors used to make the decisions for innersexed children. The children didn't get to make the decision which gender they wanted to be.

As long as the individual in question is actually involved in the decision, it's none of your or my business.

As for suicide...rates of suicide are higher in LGBT youth than for the average youth.  Hmmmm...why could that be? Well, let's look at some facts...

_Each episode of LGBT victimization, such as physical or verbal harassment or abuse, increases the likelihood of self-harming behavior by 2.5 times on average.

LGB youth who come from highly rejecting families are 8.4 times as likely to have attempted suicide as LGB peers who reported no or low levels of family rejection.

Facts About Suicide_

Intervenable factors associated with suicide risk in transgender persons: a respondent driven sampling study in Ontario, Canada

http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/19361653.2014.910483


----------



## Tresha91203

Seawytch said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some are. The others are used in conjunction with hormones. Are they approved for this use. Have they been tested and have data for 5 year results, 10, 25, 50? That's important for treatments for 13 year olds, no?
> 
> "“Puberty suppression hormones prevent the development of secondary sex characteristics, arrest bone growth, decrease bone accretion, prevent full organization and maturation of the brain, and inhibit fertility,” Hruz, Mayer, and McHugh write in a Supreme Court brief filed in the Gavin Grimm case. They go on to list other possible side effects of cross-gender hormones, oral estrogen, and testosterone, including sterility, coronary disease, cardiovascular disease, elevated blood pressure, and breast cancer. "
> 
> Growing Pains: Problems with Puberty Suppression in Treating Gender Dysphoria (USA)
> 
> Long term effects have not been determined. This is the human trials ... with no approval to do so asked or given. IMO, medical experiments on children is child abuse, especially if they are unnecessary and cosmetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing trained medical professionals and parents are making the decisions, not you...IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like Fen-Phen? Like the practice of assigning a single sex to hermaphrodite babies? Like that?
> 
> Many people are fine with medical experiments on children.
> 
> I notice no comment or concern for the dangers. The results must be so good: lower suicide rates, lower addiction rates, lower depression ... right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody but the individuals themselves should be making the decision about what gender to assign innersex children.
> 
> As with most important medical decisions, in the case of transgendered children, the children, the parents and their doctor get to make the decisions, not you...thank goodness.
> 
> They will weigh the risks against the benefits and make an informed decision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, just the individual, not the doctor and parents on intetsexed children because the doctors and parents FAILED. Doctors and parents are still good to make transgender decisions though. Parents have incomplete information and are desperate to make their children happy. No one tells them that it WILL NOT solve the problem. The suicide rate remains astronomical, depression is the norm and addiction is rife AFTER the transformation.
> 
> You put the movement above the children. The idea is worth sacrificing children. Please expand on this benefit that outweighs such high risk. WHAT BENEFIT? Their suicide rate, mental illness rate, addiction rate and domestic violence rate shows no statistical difference. Pretend that's not abusing children for the greater good (that isn't even greater, just feels like it) all you want. I won't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only parents and doctors used to make the decisions for innersexed children. The children didn't get to make the decision which gender they wanted to be.
> 
> As long as the individual in question is actually involved in the decision, it's none of your or my business.
> 
> As for suicide...rates of suicide are higher in LGBT youth than for the average youth.  Hmmmm...why could that be? Well, let's look at some facts...
> 
> _Each episode of LGBT victimization, such as physical or verbal harassment or abuse, increases the likelihood of self-harming behavior by 2.5 times on average.
> 
> LGB youth who come from highly rejecting families are 8.4 times as likely to have attempted suicide as LGB peers who reported no or low levels of family rejection.
> 
> Facts About Suicide_
> 
> Intervenable factors associated with suicide risk in transgender persons: a respondent driven sampling study in Ontario, Canada
> 
> http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/19361653.2014.910483
Click to expand...


I know the stats. I am an advocate and a GAL.  We have NOT found the fix.  This process stunts brain development FFS!!!!! It is NOT approved for this use because it is DANGEROUS and the very very very minimal reward (very slightly reduced mental illness, suicide, domestic violence and addiction but within the margin of error so statistically null) is NOT worth the very real known risks and the unknown risks because we have not studied the effects on children.  Do you not understand that this is experimental trials on children?!?!  Parents are desperate to make their children happy.  You are misleading them into thinking this works, is reversible and is harmless.  It does not work, is dangerous and harmful, and most of the effects are not reversible.  

For you, the movement is all important.  You obviously are willing to experiment on children if the end result is reaching "enlightenment" faster.  Safety measures like approval processes for experimental human trials be damned!!!  The ends justify the means and all that feel-good progressive BS.  For me, each child is precious and not to be experimented on to further any movement.  ANY child subjected to this unapproved experimentation should be able to sue the pants off his doctor.  In 20 years, there will be a wave of horror stories, just as there have been for intersexed children.  

You keep pretending this is safe, reversible and it works in order to push your movement.  Lots of people are willing to sacrifice many children for the cause.  I'm just not one of them.  You don't even know all of the risks, just the ones we've confirmed so far.  You do know the success rate is abysmal if you include quality of life in any way.  It just doesn't matter to you. It's like healthcare.  Lots of people think, "I don't care how bad it is, at least it is a start!"  You may not admit that's what the sentiment is here, but it is pretty clear.  The results suck, but keep pushing it because eventually, after Lord knows how many children ruined, we'll get it right ... just like socialism and healthcare and equality ... and the victims pile up.


----------



## Seawytch

Tresha91203 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing trained medical professionals and parents are making the decisions, not you...IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Fen-Phen? Like the practice of assigning a single sex to hermaphrodite babies? Like that?
> 
> Many people are fine with medical experiments on children.
> 
> I notice no comment or concern for the dangers. The results must be so good: lower suicide rates, lower addiction rates, lower depression ... right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody but the individuals themselves should be making the decision about what gender to assign innersex children.
> 
> As with most important medical decisions, in the case of transgendered children, the children, the parents and their doctor get to make the decisions, not you...thank goodness.
> 
> They will weigh the risks against the benefits and make an informed decision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, just the individual, not the doctor and parents on intetsexed children because the doctors and parents FAILED. Doctors and parents are still good to make transgender decisions though. Parents have incomplete information and are desperate to make their children happy. No one tells them that it WILL NOT solve the problem. The suicide rate remains astronomical, depression is the norm and addiction is rife AFTER the transformation.
> 
> You put the movement above the children. The idea is worth sacrificing children. Please expand on this benefit that outweighs such high risk. WHAT BENEFIT? Their suicide rate, mental illness rate, addiction rate and domestic violence rate shows no statistical difference. Pretend that's not abusing children for the greater good (that isn't even greater, just feels like it) all you want. I won't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only parents and doctors used to make the decisions for innersexed children. The children didn't get to make the decision which gender they wanted to be.
> 
> As long as the individual in question is actually involved in the decision, it's none of your or my business.
> 
> As for suicide...rates of suicide are higher in LGBT youth than for the average youth.  Hmmmm...why could that be? Well, let's look at some facts...
> 
> _Each episode of LGBT victimization, such as physical or verbal harassment or abuse, increases the likelihood of self-harming behavior by 2.5 times on average.
> 
> LGB youth who come from highly rejecting families are 8.4 times as likely to have attempted suicide as LGB peers who reported no or low levels of family rejection.
> 
> Facts About Suicide_
> 
> Intervenable factors associated with suicide risk in transgender persons: a respondent driven sampling study in Ontario, Canada
> 
> http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/19361653.2014.910483
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know the stats. I am an advocate and a GAL.  We have NOT found the fix.  This process stunts brain development FFS!!!!! It is NOT approved for this use because it is DANGEROUS and the very very very minimal reward (very slightly reduced mental illness, suicide, domestic violence and addiction but within the margin of error so statistically null) is NOT worth the very real known risks and the unknown risks because we have not studied the effects on children.  Do you not understand that this is experimental trials on children?!?!  Parents are desperate to make their children happy.  You are misleading them into thinking this works, is reversible and is harmless.  It does not work, is dangerous and harmful, and most of the effects are not reversible.
> 
> For you, the movement is all important.  You obviously are willing to experiment on children if the end result is reaching "enlightenment" faster.  Safety measures like approval processes for experimental human trials be damned!!!  The ends justify the means and all that feel-good progressive BS.  For me, each child is precious and not to be experimented on to further any movement.  ANY child subjected to this unapproved experimentation should be able to sue the pants off his doctor.  In 20 years, there will be a wave of horror stories, just as there have been for intersexed children.
> 
> You keep pretending this is safe, reversible and it works in order to push your movement.  Lots of people are willing to sacrifice many children for the cause.  I'm just not one of them.  You don't even know all of the risks, just the ones we've confirmed so far.  You do know the success rate is abysmal if you include quality of life in any way.  It just doesn't matter to you. It's like healthcare.  Lots of people think, "I don't care how bad it is, at least it is a start!"  You may not admit that's what the sentiment is here, but it is pretty clear.  The results suck, but keep pushing it because eventually, after Lord knows how many children ruined, we'll get it right ... just like socialism and healthcare and equality ... and the victims pile up.
Click to expand...



Except you've provided no data on "how bad it is". I, on the other hand, have provided link after link from _*credible*_ medical associations.


----------



## Tresha91203

Seawytch said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Fen-Phen? Like the practice of assigning a single sex to hermaphrodite babies? Like that?
> 
> Many people are fine with medical experiments on children.
> 
> I notice no comment or concern for the dangers. The results must be so good: lower suicide rates, lower addiction rates, lower depression ... right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody but the individuals themselves should be making the decision about what gender to assign innersex children.
> 
> As with most important medical decisions, in the case of transgendered children, the children, the parents and their doctor get to make the decisions, not you...thank goodness.
> 
> They will weigh the risks against the benefits and make an informed decision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, just the individual, not the doctor and parents on intetsexed children because the doctors and parents FAILED. Doctors and parents are still good to make transgender decisions though. Parents have incomplete information and are desperate to make their children happy. No one tells them that it WILL NOT solve the problem. The suicide rate remains astronomical, depression is the norm and addiction is rife AFTER the transformation.
> 
> You put the movement above the children. The idea is worth sacrificing children. Please expand on this benefit that outweighs such high risk. WHAT BENEFIT? Their suicide rate, mental illness rate, addiction rate and domestic violence rate shows no statistical difference. Pretend that's not abusing children for the greater good (that isn't even greater, just feels like it) all you want. I won't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only parents and doctors used to make the decisions for innersexed children. The children didn't get to make the decision which gender they wanted to be.
> 
> As long as the individual in question is actually involved in the decision, it's none of your or my business.
> 
> As for suicide...rates of suicide are higher in LGBT youth than for the average youth.  Hmmmm...why could that be? Well, let's look at some facts...
> 
> _Each episode of LGBT victimization, such as physical or verbal harassment or abuse, increases the likelihood of self-harming behavior by 2.5 times on average.
> 
> LGB youth who come from highly rejecting families are 8.4 times as likely to have attempted suicide as LGB peers who reported no or low levels of family rejection.
> 
> Facts About Suicide_
> 
> Intervenable factors associated with suicide risk in transgender persons: a respondent driven sampling study in Ontario, Canada
> 
> http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/19361653.2014.910483
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know the stats. I am an advocate and a GAL.  We have NOT found the fix.  This process stunts brain development FFS!!!!! It is NOT approved for this use because it is DANGEROUS and the very very very minimal reward (very slightly reduced mental illness, suicide, domestic violence and addiction but within the margin of error so statistically null) is NOT worth the very real known risks and the unknown risks because we have not studied the effects on children.  Do you not understand that this is experimental trials on children?!?!  Parents are desperate to make their children happy.  You are misleading them into thinking this works, is reversible and is harmless.  It does not work, is dangerous and harmful, and most of the effects are not reversible.
> 
> For you, the movement is all important.  You obviously are willing to experiment on children if the end result is reaching "enlightenment" faster.  Safety measures like approval processes for experimental human trials be damned!!!  The ends justify the means and all that feel-good progressive BS.  For me, each child is precious and not to be experimented on to further any movement.  ANY child subjected to this unapproved experimentation should be able to sue the pants off his doctor.  In 20 years, there will be a wave of horror stories, just as there have been for intersexed children.
> 
> You keep pretending this is safe, reversible and it works in order to push your movement.  Lots of people are willing to sacrifice many children for the cause.  I'm just not one of them.  You don't even know all of the risks, just the ones we've confirmed so far.  You do know the success rate is abysmal if you include quality of life in any way.  It just doesn't matter to you. It's like healthcare.  Lots of people think, "I don't care how bad it is, at least it is a start!"  You may not admit that's what the sentiment is here, but it is pretty clear.  The results suck, but keep pushing it because eventually, after Lord knows how many children ruined, we'll get it right ... just like socialism and healthcare and equality ... and the victims pile up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except you've provided no data on "how bad it is". I, on the other hand, have provided link after link from _*credible*_ medical associations.
Click to expand...


You provided links stating they have a high rate of suicide, higher if subjected to cruelty. I have asked for your proof that puberty blockers reduce this suicide rate, addiction rate, depression rate and domestic violence rate. You repeatedly ignore that request and mock or deflect instead.  

Are these drugs being used in the manner they are approved for use?  NO

Have these combinations (or even individual components) been tested for long term effects in children? NO

Do we even know the consequences? NO

Is it largely being billed as safe, reversible and harmless? YES

Experimental trials on children without the approval to do so. Condescend all you want, but that is what you are pushing.


----------



## Seawytch

Tresha91203 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody but the individuals themselves should be making the decision about what gender to assign innersex children.
> 
> As with most important medical decisions, in the case of transgendered children, the children, the parents and their doctor get to make the decisions, not you...thank goodness.
> 
> They will weigh the risks against the benefits and make an informed decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, just the individual, not the doctor and parents on intetsexed children because the doctors and parents FAILED. Doctors and parents are still good to make transgender decisions though. Parents have incomplete information and are desperate to make their children happy. No one tells them that it WILL NOT solve the problem. The suicide rate remains astronomical, depression is the norm and addiction is rife AFTER the transformation.
> 
> You put the movement above the children. The idea is worth sacrificing children. Please expand on this benefit that outweighs such high risk. WHAT BENEFIT? Their suicide rate, mental illness rate, addiction rate and domestic violence rate shows no statistical difference. Pretend that's not abusing children for the greater good (that isn't even greater, just feels like it) all you want. I won't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only parents and doctors used to make the decisions for innersexed children. The children didn't get to make the decision which gender they wanted to be.
> 
> As long as the individual in question is actually involved in the decision, it's none of your or my business.
> 
> As for suicide...rates of suicide are higher in LGBT youth than for the average youth.  Hmmmm...why could that be? Well, let's look at some facts...
> 
> _Each episode of LGBT victimization, such as physical or verbal harassment or abuse, increases the likelihood of self-harming behavior by 2.5 times on average.
> 
> LGB youth who come from highly rejecting families are 8.4 times as likely to have attempted suicide as LGB peers who reported no or low levels of family rejection.
> 
> Facts About Suicide_
> 
> Intervenable factors associated with suicide risk in transgender persons: a respondent driven sampling study in Ontario, Canada
> 
> http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/19361653.2014.910483
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know the stats. I am an advocate and a GAL.  We have NOT found the fix.  This process stunts brain development FFS!!!!! It is NOT approved for this use because it is DANGEROUS and the very very very minimal reward (very slightly reduced mental illness, suicide, domestic violence and addiction but within the margin of error so statistically null) is NOT worth the very real known risks and the unknown risks because we have not studied the effects on children.  Do you not understand that this is experimental trials on children?!?!  Parents are desperate to make their children happy.  You are misleading them into thinking this works, is reversible and is harmless.  It does not work, is dangerous and harmful, and most of the effects are not reversible.
> 
> For you, the movement is all important.  You obviously are willing to experiment on children if the end result is reaching "enlightenment" faster.  Safety measures like approval processes for experimental human trials be damned!!!  The ends justify the means and all that feel-good progressive BS.  For me, each child is precious and not to be experimented on to further any movement.  ANY child subjected to this unapproved experimentation should be able to sue the pants off his doctor.  In 20 years, there will be a wave of horror stories, just as there have been for intersexed children.
> 
> You keep pretending this is safe, reversible and it works in order to push your movement.  Lots of people are willing to sacrifice many children for the cause.  I'm just not one of them.  You don't even know all of the risks, just the ones we've confirmed so far.  You do know the success rate is abysmal if you include quality of life in any way.  It just doesn't matter to you. It's like healthcare.  Lots of people think, "I don't care how bad it is, at least it is a start!"  You may not admit that's what the sentiment is here, but it is pretty clear.  The results suck, but keep pushing it because eventually, after Lord knows how many children ruined, we'll get it right ... just like socialism and healthcare and equality ... and the victims pile up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except you've provided no data on "how bad it is". I, on the other hand, have provided link after link from _*credible*_ medical associations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You provided links stating they have a high rate of suicide, higher if subjected to cruelty. I have asked for your proof that puberty blockers reduce this suicide rate, addiction rate, depression rate and domestic violence rate. You repeatedly ignore that request and mock or deflect instead.
> 
> Are these drugs being used in the manner they are approved for use?  NO
> 
> Have these combinations (or even individual components) been tested for long term effects in children? NO
> 
> Do we even know the consequences? NO
> 
> Is it largely being billed as safe, reversible and harmless? YES
> 
> Experimental trials on children without the approval to do so. Condescend all you want, but that is what you are pushing.
Click to expand...


Uh no, I've provided other links from credible organizations. This one, especially, addresses puberty blockers.

Transgender youth fact check: Blaire White is wrong – Part 1: Fundamentals

_Trans children receive these injections or implants regularly for years in order to hold off these changes. This allows more time for them to be evaluated frequently by medical and psychological professionals and helps children be certain of whether they ultimately want to transition. If they choose not to transition, they can stop taking puberty blockers at any time, and their initial puberty will simply resume and continue normally. This is why the medical field, including the American Academy of Pediatrics (2015) and the American Psychiatric Association (Byne et al., 2012), classifies these blockers as fully reversible. These are safe medications that have been in use among both trans and cis children for decades now.

Again, *puberty blockers are not hormones. They stop hormones.* If, after this time on puberty blockers, a teenager does choose to transition, they can start taking estrogen or testosterone at age 16. These hormones do produce more permanent changes that are not necessarily reversible. While Blaire White describes this as “really, really early”, keep in mind that *this treatment results in a puberty that occurs years later than it usually would*, along with being subject to ongoing medical monitoring and control.

There are others who also have expertise on this topic, such as major medical organizations and many hospitals. In addition to the American Academy of Pediatrics and the American Psychiatric Association, the proper use of puberty blockers for trans youth is also supported by:


The American Psychological Association (2015)
The American College of Osteopathic Pediatricians (Wyckoff, 2016)
The American Academy of Child and Adolescent Psychiatry (Adelson & AACAP CQI, 2012)
The American Academy of Family Physicians (2014)
The Endocrine Society (Hembree et al., 2009)
The World Professional Association for Transgender Health (Coleman et al., 2011)
_What reduces the risk of suicide is not being rejected by friends and family.


----------



## Tresha91203

Seawytch said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, just the individual, not the doctor and parents on intetsexed children because the doctors and parents FAILED. Doctors and parents are still good to make transgender decisions though. Parents have incomplete information and are desperate to make their children happy. No one tells them that it WILL NOT solve the problem. The suicide rate remains astronomical, depression is the norm and addiction is rife AFTER the transformation.
> 
> You put the movement above the children. The idea is worth sacrificing children. Please expand on this benefit that outweighs such high risk. WHAT BENEFIT? Their suicide rate, mental illness rate, addiction rate and domestic violence rate shows no statistical difference. Pretend that's not abusing children for the greater good (that isn't even greater, just feels like it) all you want. I won't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only parents and doctors used to make the decisions for innersexed children. The children didn't get to make the decision which gender they wanted to be.
> 
> As long as the individual in question is actually involved in the decision, it's none of your or my business.
> 
> As for suicide...rates of suicide are higher in LGBT youth than for the average youth.  Hmmmm...why could that be? Well, let's look at some facts...
> 
> _Each episode of LGBT victimization, such as physical or verbal harassment or abuse, increases the likelihood of self-harming behavior by 2.5 times on average.
> 
> LGB youth who come from highly rejecting families are 8.4 times as likely to have attempted suicide as LGB peers who reported no or low levels of family rejection.
> 
> Facts About Suicide_
> 
> Intervenable factors associated with suicide risk in transgender persons: a respondent driven sampling study in Ontario, Canada
> 
> http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/19361653.2014.910483
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know the stats. I am an advocate and a GAL.  We have NOT found the fix.  This process stunts brain development FFS!!!!! It is NOT approved for this use because it is DANGEROUS and the very very very minimal reward (very slightly reduced mental illness, suicide, domestic violence and addiction but within the margin of error so statistically null) is NOT worth the very real known risks and the unknown risks because we have not studied the effects on children.  Do you not understand that this is experimental trials on children?!?!  Parents are desperate to make their children happy.  You are misleading them into thinking this works, is reversible and is harmless.  It does not work, is dangerous and harmful, and most of the effects are not reversible.
> 
> For you, the movement is all important.  You obviously are willing to experiment on children if the end result is reaching "enlightenment" faster.  Safety measures like approval processes for experimental human trials be damned!!!  The ends justify the means and all that feel-good progressive BS.  For me, each child is precious and not to be experimented on to further any movement.  ANY child subjected to this unapproved experimentation should be able to sue the pants off his doctor.  In 20 years, there will be a wave of horror stories, just as there have been for intersexed children.
> 
> You keep pretending this is safe, reversible and it works in order to push your movement.  Lots of people are willing to sacrifice many children for the cause.  I'm just not one of them.  You don't even know all of the risks, just the ones we've confirmed so far.  You do know the success rate is abysmal if you include quality of life in any way.  It just doesn't matter to you. It's like healthcare.  Lots of people think, "I don't care how bad it is, at least it is a start!"  You may not admit that's what the sentiment is here, but it is pretty clear.  The results suck, but keep pushing it because eventually, after Lord knows how many children ruined, we'll get it right ... just like socialism and healthcare and equality ... and the victims pile up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except you've provided no data on "how bad it is". I, on the other hand, have provided link after link from _*credible*_ medical associations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You provided links stating they have a high rate of suicide, higher if subjected to cruelty. I have asked for your proof that puberty blockers reduce this suicide rate, addiction rate, depression rate and domestic violence rate. You repeatedly ignore that request and mock or deflect instead.
> 
> Are these drugs being used in the manner they are approved for use?  NO
> 
> Have these combinations (or even individual components) been tested for long term effects in children? NO
> 
> Do we even know the consequences? NO
> 
> Is it largely being billed as safe, reversible and harmless? YES
> 
> Experimental trials on children without the approval to do so. Condescend all you want, but that is what you are pushing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh no, I've provided other links from credible organizations. This one, especially, addresses puberty blockers.
> 
> Transgender youth fact check: Blaire White is wrong – Part 1: Fundamentals
> 
> _Trans children receive these injections or implants regularly for years in order to hold off these changes. This allows more time for them to be evaluated frequently by medical and psychological professionals and helps children be certain of whether they ultimately want to transition. If they choose not to transition, they can stop taking puberty blockers at any time, and their initial puberty will simply resume and continue normally. This is why the medical field, including the American Academy of Pediatrics (2015) and the American Psychiatric Association (Byne et al., 2012), classifies these blockers as fully reversible. These are safe medications that have been in use among both trans and cis children for decades now.
> 
> Again, *puberty blockers are not hormones. They stop hormones.* If, after this time on puberty blockers, a teenager does choose to transition, they can start taking estrogen or testosterone at age 16. These hormones do produce more permanent changes that are not necessarily reversible. While Blaire White describes this as “really, really early”, keep in mind that *this treatment results in a puberty that occurs years later than it usually would*, along with being subject to ongoing medical monitoring and control.
> 
> There are others who also have expertise on this topic, such as major medical organizations and many hospitals. In addition to the American Academy of Pediatrics and the American Psychiatric Association, the proper use of puberty blockers for trans youth is also supported by:
> 
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> The American Psychological Association (2015)
> 
> The American College of Osteopathic Pediatricians (Wyckoff, 2016)
> 
> The American Academy of Child and Adolescent Psychiatry (Adelson & AACAP CQI, 2012)
> 
> The American Academy of Family Physicians (2014)
> 
> The Endocrine Society (Hembree et al., 2009)
> 
> The World Professional Association for Transgender Health (Coleman et al., 2011)
> _
> What reduces the risk of suicide is not being rejected by friends and family.
Click to expand...


They can't say it is reversible when used for this purpose because they don't know. This IS the human trials.

When Transgender Kids Transition, Medical Risks are Both Known and Unknown

"However, the use of puberty blockers to treat transgender children is what’s considered an “off label” use of the medication — something that hasn’t been approved by the Food and Drug Administration. And doctors say their biggest concern is about how long children stay on the medication, *because there isn’t enough research into the effects of stalling puberty at the age when children normally go through it.

...snipped section on bone loss...

Another area where doctors say there isn’t enough research is the impact that suppressing puberty has on brain development.

“The bottom line is we don’t really know how sex hormones impact any adolescent’s brain development,” Dr. Lisa Simons, a pediatrician at Lurie Children’s, told FRONTLINE. “We know that there’s a lot of brain development between childhood and adulthood, but it’s not clear what’s behind that.” What’s lacking, she said, are specific studies that look at the neurocognitive effects of puberty blockers.
*
Claiming this is safe is a lie. Progressives think it is worth the roll of the dice because they believe it will work, despite the evidence showing the end result is statistically no better than no medical intervention. We could be ruining these children. We likely are. The ends do not justify the means for many of us.

Mock, condescend, look down your nose at us Neanderthals, whatever. I'm not the one performing unnapproved medical experiments on children.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

P@triot said:


> Lots of young children are being irreparably harmed thanks to *failed* left-wing policies.
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the widespread promotion of transition affirmation, 75% to 95% of gender-dysphoric youth *ended up happy with their biological sex after simply passing through puberty*.
> 
> 
> 
> The left wants the mentally insane and small children make the decisions that drive society. It's absurd. It's asinine. And it's the type of idiocy that could _only_ come from the left. Adults don't allow children to make major decisions about their life. You let them choose what flavor of lollipop. You let them choose what toy to pick out at the store. You do *not* allow them to choose gender reassignment surgery, or what city the family will live in, or what automobile to purchase.
> 
> I’m a Pediatrician. How Transgender Ideology Has Infiltrated My Field and Produced Large-Scale Child Abuse.
Click to expand...

Can you actually document an instance where  a young child who felt that he or she was transgender was allowed or encouraged to undergo irreversible gender reassignment? A word of caution: Do not confuse the issue of intersexuality- which is related to but different from- transsexuality . You might want to educate yourself on the issue before spouting off about it. I will add that even in the case of intersexuality- sometimes referred to and ambiguous genitalia- the trend is away from physical alteration to make the child into a male or female - before that child is old enough to know what he or she really is. You have a lot to learn Bubba,


----------



## Seawytch

Tresha91203 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only parents and doctors used to make the decisions for innersexed children. The children didn't get to make the decision which gender they wanted to be.
> 
> As long as the individual in question is actually involved in the decision, it's none of your or my business.
> 
> As for suicide...rates of suicide are higher in LGBT youth than for the average youth.  Hmmmm...why could that be? Well, let's look at some facts...
> 
> _Each episode of LGBT victimization, such as physical or verbal harassment or abuse, increases the likelihood of self-harming behavior by 2.5 times on average.
> 
> LGB youth who come from highly rejecting families are 8.4 times as likely to have attempted suicide as LGB peers who reported no or low levels of family rejection.
> 
> Facts About Suicide_
> 
> Intervenable factors associated with suicide risk in transgender persons: a respondent driven sampling study in Ontario, Canada
> 
> http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/19361653.2014.910483
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the stats. I am an advocate and a GAL.  We have NOT found the fix.  This process stunts brain development FFS!!!!! It is NOT approved for this use because it is DANGEROUS and the very very very minimal reward (very slightly reduced mental illness, suicide, domestic violence and addiction but within the margin of error so statistically null) is NOT worth the very real known risks and the unknown risks because we have not studied the effects on children.  Do you not understand that this is experimental trials on children?!?!  Parents are desperate to make their children happy.  You are misleading them into thinking this works, is reversible and is harmless.  It does not work, is dangerous and harmful, and most of the effects are not reversible.
> 
> For you, the movement is all important.  You obviously are willing to experiment on children if the end result is reaching "enlightenment" faster.  Safety measures like approval processes for experimental human trials be damned!!!  The ends justify the means and all that feel-good progressive BS.  For me, each child is precious and not to be experimented on to further any movement.  ANY child subjected to this unapproved experimentation should be able to sue the pants off his doctor.  In 20 years, there will be a wave of horror stories, just as there have been for intersexed children.
> 
> You keep pretending this is safe, reversible and it works in order to push your movement.  Lots of people are willing to sacrifice many children for the cause.  I'm just not one of them.  You don't even know all of the risks, just the ones we've confirmed so far.  You do know the success rate is abysmal if you include quality of life in any way.  It just doesn't matter to you. It's like healthcare.  Lots of people think, "I don't care how bad it is, at least it is a start!"  You may not admit that's what the sentiment is here, but it is pretty clear.  The results suck, but keep pushing it because eventually, after Lord knows how many children ruined, we'll get it right ... just like socialism and healthcare and equality ... and the victims pile up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except you've provided no data on "how bad it is". I, on the other hand, have provided link after link from _*credible*_ medical associations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You provided links stating they have a high rate of suicide, higher if subjected to cruelty. I have asked for your proof that puberty blockers reduce this suicide rate, addiction rate, depression rate and domestic violence rate. You repeatedly ignore that request and mock or deflect instead.
> 
> Are these drugs being used in the manner they are approved for use?  NO
> 
> Have these combinations (or even individual components) been tested for long term effects in children? NO
> 
> Do we even know the consequences? NO
> 
> Is it largely being billed as safe, reversible and harmless? YES
> 
> Experimental trials on children without the approval to do so. Condescend all you want, but that is what you are pushing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh no, I've provided other links from credible organizations. This one, especially, addresses puberty blockers.
> 
> Transgender youth fact check: Blaire White is wrong – Part 1: Fundamentals
> 
> _Trans children receive these injections or implants regularly for years in order to hold off these changes. This allows more time for them to be evaluated frequently by medical and psychological professionals and helps children be certain of whether they ultimately want to transition. If they choose not to transition, they can stop taking puberty blockers at any time, and their initial puberty will simply resume and continue normally. This is why the medical field, including the American Academy of Pediatrics (2015) and the American Psychiatric Association (Byne et al., 2012), classifies these blockers as fully reversible. These are safe medications that have been in use among both trans and cis children for decades now.
> 
> Again, *puberty blockers are not hormones. They stop hormones.* If, after this time on puberty blockers, a teenager does choose to transition, they can start taking estrogen or testosterone at age 16. These hormones do produce more permanent changes that are not necessarily reversible. While Blaire White describes this as “really, really early”, keep in mind that *this treatment results in a puberty that occurs years later than it usually would*, along with being subject to ongoing medical monitoring and control.
> 
> There are others who also have expertise on this topic, such as major medical organizations and many hospitals. In addition to the American Academy of Pediatrics and the American Psychiatric Association, the proper use of puberty blockers for trans youth is also supported by:
> 
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> The American Psychological Association (2015)
> 
> The American College of Osteopathic Pediatricians (Wyckoff, 2016)
> 
> The American Academy of Child and Adolescent Psychiatry (Adelson & AACAP CQI, 2012)
> 
> The American Academy of Family Physicians (2014)
> 
> The Endocrine Society (Hembree et al., 2009)
> 
> The World Professional Association for Transgender Health (Coleman et al., 2011)
> _
> What reduces the risk of suicide is not being rejected by friends and family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can't say it is reversible when used for this purpose because they don't know. This IS the human trials.
> 
> When Transgender Kids Transition, Medical Risks are Both Known and Unknown
> 
> "However, the use of puberty blockers to treat transgender children is what’s considered an “off label” use of the medication — something that hasn’t been approved by the Food and Drug Administration. And doctors say their biggest concern is about how long children stay on the medication, *because there isn’t enough research into the effects of stalling puberty at the age when children normally go through it.
> 
> ...snipped section on bone loss...
> 
> Another area where doctors say there isn’t enough research is the impact that suppressing puberty has on brain development.
> 
> “The bottom line is we don’t really know how sex hormones impact any adolescent’s brain development,” Dr. Lisa Simons, a pediatrician at Lurie Children’s, told FRONTLINE. “We know that there’s a lot of brain development between childhood and adulthood, but it’s not clear what’s behind that.” What’s lacking, she said, are specific studies that look at the neurocognitive effects of puberty blockers.
> *
> Claiming this is safe is a lie. Progressives think it is worth the roll of the dice because they believe it will work, despite the evidence showing the end result is statistically no better than no medical intervention. We could be ruining these children. We likely are. The ends do not justify the means for many of us.
> 
> Mock, condescend, look down your nose at us Neanderthals, whatever. I'm not the one performing unnapproved medical experiments on children.
Click to expand...


The individuals and their parents and doctors weigh the risks and decide on the treatment, not YOU. (Thank goodness)


----------



## Tresha91203

Seawytch said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know the stats. I am an advocate and a GAL.  We have NOT found the fix.  This process stunts brain development FFS!!!!! It is NOT approved for this use because it is DANGEROUS and the very very very minimal reward (very slightly reduced mental illness, suicide, domestic violence and addiction but within the margin of error so statistically null) is NOT worth the very real known risks and the unknown risks because we have not studied the effects on children.  Do you not understand that this is experimental trials on children?!?!  Parents are desperate to make their children happy.  You are misleading them into thinking this works, is reversible and is harmless.  It does not work, is dangerous and harmful, and most of the effects are not reversible.
> 
> For you, the movement is all important.  You obviously are willing to experiment on children if the end result is reaching "enlightenment" faster.  Safety measures like approval processes for experimental human trials be damned!!!  The ends justify the means and all that feel-good progressive BS.  For me, each child is precious and not to be experimented on to further any movement.  ANY child subjected to this unapproved experimentation should be able to sue the pants off his doctor.  In 20 years, there will be a wave of horror stories, just as there have been for intersexed children.
> 
> You keep pretending this is safe, reversible and it works in order to push your movement.  Lots of people are willing to sacrifice many children for the cause.  I'm just not one of them.  You don't even know all of the risks, just the ones we've confirmed so far.  You do know the success rate is abysmal if you include quality of life in any way.  It just doesn't matter to you. It's like healthcare.  Lots of people think, "I don't care how bad it is, at least it is a start!"  You may not admit that's what the sentiment is here, but it is pretty clear.  The results suck, but keep pushing it because eventually, after Lord knows how many children ruined, we'll get it right ... just like socialism and healthcare and equality ... and the victims pile up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except you've provided no data on "how bad it is". I, on the other hand, have provided link after link from _*credible*_ medical associations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You provided links stating they have a high rate of suicide, higher if subjected to cruelty. I have asked for your proof that puberty blockers reduce this suicide rate, addiction rate, depression rate and domestic violence rate. You repeatedly ignore that request and mock or deflect instead.
> 
> Are these drugs being used in the manner they are approved for use?  NO
> 
> Have these combinations (or even individual components) been tested for long term effects in children? NO
> 
> Do we even know the consequences? NO
> 
> Is it largely being billed as safe, reversible and harmless? YES
> 
> Experimental trials on children without the approval to do so. Condescend all you want, but that is what you are pushing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh no, I've provided other links from credible organizations. This one, especially, addresses puberty blockers.
> 
> Transgender youth fact check: Blaire White is wrong – Part 1: Fundamentals
> 
> _Trans children receive these injections or implants regularly for years in order to hold off these changes. This allows more time for them to be evaluated frequently by medical and psychological professionals and helps children be certain of whether they ultimately want to transition. If they choose not to transition, they can stop taking puberty blockers at any time, and their initial puberty will simply resume and continue normally. This is why the medical field, including the American Academy of Pediatrics (2015) and the American Psychiatric Association (Byne et al., 2012), classifies these blockers as fully reversible. These are safe medications that have been in use among both trans and cis children for decades now.
> 
> Again, *puberty blockers are not hormones. They stop hormones.* If, after this time on puberty blockers, a teenager does choose to transition, they can start taking estrogen or testosterone at age 16. These hormones do produce more permanent changes that are not necessarily reversible. While Blaire White describes this as “really, really early”, keep in mind that *this treatment results in a puberty that occurs years later than it usually would*, along with being subject to ongoing medical monitoring and control.
> 
> There are others who also have expertise on this topic, such as major medical organizations and many hospitals. In addition to the American Academy of Pediatrics and the American Psychiatric Association, the proper use of puberty blockers for trans youth is also supported by:
> 
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> The American Psychological Association (2015)
> 
> The American College of Osteopathic Pediatricians (Wyckoff, 2016)
> 
> The American Academy of Child and Adolescent Psychiatry (Adelson & AACAP CQI, 2012)
> 
> The American Academy of Family Physicians (2014)
> 
> The Endocrine Society (Hembree et al., 2009)
> 
> The World Professional Association for Transgender Health (Coleman et al., 2011)
> _
> What reduces the risk of suicide is not being rejected by friends and family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can't say it is reversible when used for this purpose because they don't know. This IS the human trials.
> 
> When Transgender Kids Transition, Medical Risks are Both Known and Unknown
> 
> "However, the use of puberty blockers to treat transgender children is what’s considered an “off label” use of the medication — something that hasn’t been approved by the Food and Drug Administration. And doctors say their biggest concern is about how long children stay on the medication, *because there isn’t enough research into the effects of stalling puberty at the age when children normally go through it.
> 
> ...snipped section on bone loss...
> 
> Another area where doctors say there isn’t enough research is the impact that suppressing puberty has on brain development.
> 
> “The bottom line is we don’t really know how sex hormones impact any adolescent’s brain development,” Dr. Lisa Simons, a pediatrician at Lurie Children’s, told FRONTLINE. “We know that there’s a lot of brain development between childhood and adulthood, but it’s not clear what’s behind that.” What’s lacking, she said, are specific studies that look at the neurocognitive effects of puberty blockers.
> *
> Claiming this is safe is a lie. Progressives think it is worth the roll of the dice because they believe it will work, despite the evidence showing the end result is statistically no better than no medical intervention. We could be ruining these children. We likely are. The ends do not justify the means for many of us.
> 
> Mock, condescend, look down your nose at us Neanderthals, whatever. I'm not the one performing unnapproved medical experiments on children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The individuals and their parents and doctors weigh the risks and decide on the treatment, not YOU. (Thank goodness)
Click to expand...


It's being hyped as safe and reversible. It is neither. Puberty blockers stunt bone development, brain development and prevent the penis from maturing. None of those has proven reversible. Often, the penis is so small, the preferred transition surgery, the one hyped, cannot be performed.

Don't get me started on what's between you and your doctor. That's only the case for abortions and gender. My 70+ year old mother with a crumbling spine is being forced off pain meds that work because the government is waging one of its wars. They trump doctors all the time.


----------



## P@triot

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Can you actually document an instance where  a young child who felt that he or she was transgender was allowed or encouraged to undergo irreversible gender reassignment?


Yes sir. There have been dozens of cases recently. You really should check out the news every few months or so...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

P@triot said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you actually document an instance where  a young child who felt that he or she was transgender was allowed or encouraged to undergo irreversible gender reassignment?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir. There have been dozens of cases recently. You really should check out the news every few months or so...
Click to expand...

No bubba, You should really provide documentation for statements that you present as fact. Otherwise it is just an appeal to ignorance fallacy


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you actually document an instance where  a young child who felt that he or she was transgender was allowed or encouraged to undergo irreversible gender reassignment?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir. There have been dozens of cases recently. You really should check out the news every few months or so...
Click to expand...


Link to these *operations* occurring.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you actually document an instance where  a young child who felt that he or she was transgender was allowed or encouraged to undergo irreversible gender reassignment?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir. There have been dozens of cases recently. You really should check out the news every few months or so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link to these *operations* occurring.
Click to expand...

The next time a progressive is actually informed about a topic _before_ speaking out about it will be the *first* time that has ever happened...

Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise


----------



## P@triot

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You should really provide documentation for statements that you present as fact. Otherwise it is just an appeal to ignorance fallacy


You should really take off the bandana, shave, and grow up. The 60's are long over, maaaaaaan. Otherwise, you look like an old tool too desperate to accept his age or reality.

Oh - and by the way - the next time a progressive is actually informed about a topic _before_ speaking out about it will be the *first* time that has ever happened...

Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise


----------



## P@triot

So what have we learned here today? That both Seawytch and ProgressivePatriot support shit that they are completely and totally uninformed about. And just think folks - they actually get to vote. No wonder their states are total shit holes. The U.S. would be too if it weren't for all of us conservatives constantly bailing the left out of their own mess.

Child starts gender transition before first day of kindergarten | Daily Mail Online


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

P@triot said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should really provide documentation for statements that you present as fact. Otherwise it is just an appeal to ignorance fallacy
> 
> 
> 
> You should really take off the bandana, shave, and grow up. The 60's are long over, maaaaaaan. Otherwise, you look like an old tool too desperate to accept his age or reality.
> 
> Oh - and by the way - the next time a progressive is actually informed about a topic _before_ speaking out about it will be the *first* time that has ever happened...
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise
Click to expand...

You think that I should grow up? You need to grow up. Drop the insults and personal attacks and deal with the issue in a rational way. You made the ridiculous  statement in your OP that young children- dozens of them - have recently  undergone gender reassignment SURGERURY. The article that you post here says nothing about surgery. It states TREATNMENT .



> These are children who are tormented  by  feeling that they are in the body of the wrong gender and they are being listened to. From your link:





> A small but growing number of teens and even younger children who think they were born the wrong sex are getting support from parents and from doctors who give them sex-changing treatments, according to reports in the medical journal Pediatrics.



The piece goes on ( did you even read it or did you just seize on the headline)?:



> Pediatricians need to know these kids exist and deserve treatment, said Dr. Norman Spack, author of one of three reports published Monday and director of one of the nation's first gender identity medical clinics, at Children's Hospital Boston.



It goes on further:



> Some are labeled with "gender identity disorder," a psychiatric diagnosis. But Spack is among doctors who think that's a misnomer. *Emerging research suggests they may have brain differences more similar to the opposite sex*.



And you ignore this, again from your own link:



> It's harmful "to have an irreversible treatment too early," Moon said.
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> *These children sometimes resort to self-mutilation to try to change their anatomy; the other two journal reports note that some face verbal and physical abuse and are prone to stress, depression and suicide attempts. Spack said those problems typically disappear in kids who've had treatment and are allowed to live as the opposite sex*.




And we are not talking about irreversible treatment:



> The drugs used by the clinics are approved for delaying puberty in kids who start maturing too soon. The drugs' effects are reversible, and Spack said they've caused no complications in his patients. The idea is to give these children time to mature emotionally and make sure they want to proceed with a permanent sex change. Only 1 of the 97 opted out of permanent treatment, Spack said.



So cut the dishonest crap already . I did not even have to do any research of my own to shoot you down. I just relied on your own source which you apparently did not read or understand. That is pretty pathetic.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

P@triot said:


> So what have we learned here today? That both Seawytch and ProgressivePatriot support shit that they are completely and totally uninformed about. And just think folks - they actually get to vote. No wonder their states are total shit holes. The U.S. would be too if it weren't for all of us conservatives constantly bailing the left out of their own mess.
> 
> Child starts gender transition before first day of kindergarten | Daily Mail Online


You need to really start thinking about this and cut the knee jerk horseshit. Start by considering the  fact that we are talking about vulnerable children who need to be listened to. Read this with comprehension and comment intelligently if you can:
*
LGBT Issues, Children and Education by Progressive Patriot 3.27.15*


Many people who rail against gay marriage and gay rights have deluded themselves into believing that if we do not support homosexuality and transgender phenomena ,  the issue will somehow go away. They claim that children will be taught that homosexuality is normal and good. Well know this, LGBT issues and people are a part of modern culture and depriving gays rights will not change that and you can’t shield the children from it.

Children always have and always will struggle with their developing sexuality including sexual orientation and gender identity issues. In the past, for the most part, children were left to try to understand these things alone and in silence. They would feel guilty and confused about any sexual matters and especially any LGBT issues. Today, there is much open discussion about these issues-in the print and social media, among peers, on television, just about everywhere. In this electronic society where kids spend much of their days on line, it cannot be avoided. Many children know an LGBT child or adult. Children hear and see this all, and like it or not, they are very much aware. As we progress as a society, more and more of that discussion is positive, and young people are much more accepting of those who are different than many adults care to imagine. There is nothing short of criminalizing these lifestyles, and snuffing out free speech-in effect becoming Russia-that anybody can do about it. Can anyone dispute or refute any part of this statement?

My next question is: What do parents, educators and the rest of us do? Here are some options:

1. Do nothing, be silent. Leave the children to their own devices to figure things out for themselves. After all, that’s the way it was 30, 40, 50 years ago and everything was just fine. Or was it? In any case, this is now, times are different and sexuality is a much more salient part of life and discourse. This may not be a great option, if it ever was.

2. Condemn homosexuality and transgender issues  openly and vehemently. Doing so will have the effect of marginalizing LGBT kids, crushing them with guilt, and setting them up for bullying.* Then all that will be left to do is to keep tract of the suicides and mass shootings*.

3. Engage in constructive dialogue with the kids and among ourselves as adults. Dispense with the hysteria and misinformation and start to deal with this as part of our human experience. We could dispense with rhetoric about “promoting homosexuality and transgenderism
” and the scare tactics such as it leading to incest, polygamy and bestiality. Rather, the emphasis would be on human relations, not sex because relationships are really what it’s about. We could just let kids know that they are OK and loved no matter who and what they are…….because whatever they are, that’s what they are going to be. Maybe, just maybe it’s time to make a choice between ideology and religion on one hand, and the children that we claim to care so much about on the other. The only question is ….will they be happy, confident and secure, or guilt ridden, miserable and confused.

However, you still have those who want to pretend that the issue will just go away. That is ignorant and dangerous. Fortunately , one community had the good sense to know it is wrong and fought back:

*Community Protests Attempt To Remove LGBT Information From Health Classes*


> Indian River, Delaware Board of Education member Shaun Fink wants to remove all LGBT references from school Health classes, saying he has "issues with teaching it's ok to be gay".
> About 100 students, parents, members LGBT community and their straight allies turned up at a meeting of the Indian Rivers, Delaware, Board of Education meeting this week, hoping for a chance to speak. The protesters object to a move afoot by at least one board member to remove the terms gay, lesbian, bisexual, and transgender, from the district's Health curriculum.
> Cole Haden, a senior at Sussex High School was visibly angry, locking eyes with Shaun Fink as he spoke:
> 
> "Mr. Fink, I would like to thank you for allowing me to have a chance to stand for LGBTQA equality and engage my peers in a conversation about fairness and tolerance, which you seemingly haven't contributed to. You have fueled a fire long waiting to erupt. However, I can't thank you too much, for as a LGBTQA student at Sussex Central High School, and the district that you heartly govern, you have done the school district and the community a great disservice by allowing your personal faith to interfere with your professional work."
> http://www.thenewcivilrightsmovement...health_classes


----------



## P@triot

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You made the ridiculous  statement in your OP that young children- dozens of them - have recently  undergone gender reassignment SURGERURY.


I made *no* such statement. Everyone can see my initial post. Seriously maaaaaan - less time smoking weed, more time learning to read.


----------



## P@triot

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I did not even have to do any research of my own to shoot you down.


Thanks for playing...


> It's *harmful* "to have an *irreversible* treatment too early," Moon said.
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.


The bottom line? Only an _asshole_ (ie a progressive) allows children to make major, life-altering decisions. A normal, rational adult, parents by making major decisions innthe best interest of the child, for the child.


----------



## P@triot

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> 3. Engage in constructive dialogue with the kids and among ourselves as adults. Dispense with the hysteria and misinformation and start to deal with this as part of our human experience.


What is with the disingenuous nonsense? There is a monumental difference between "engaging in constructive dialogue" and allowing a 4 year old to decide that *he* needs boobs and a vagina at his *age*.

You're making a strawman. Nobody is arguing against your points. And none of your points have _anything_ to do with the issue.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

P@triot said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made the ridiculous  statement in your OP that young children- dozens of them - have recently  undergone gender reassignment SURGERURY.
> 
> 
> 
> I made *no* such statement. Everyone can see my initial post. Seriously maaaaaan - less time smoking weed, more time learning to read.
Click to expand...

Equine Excrement!

I said "_Can you actually document an instance where a young child who felt that he or she was transgender was allowed or encouraged to undergo irreversible gender reassignment?"
_
You said: "_Yes sir. There have been dozens of cases recently. You really should check out the news every few months or so... "_

_And previously in the OP you stated "_You do *not* allow them to choose gender reassignment surgery, or what city the family will live in, or what automobile to purchase"


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

P@triot said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not even have to do any research of my own to shoot you down.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for playing...
> 
> 
> 
> It's *harmful* "to have an *irreversible* treatment too early," Moon said.
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bottom line? Only an _asshole_ (ie a progressive) allows children to make major, life-altering decisions. A normal, rational adult, parents by making major decisions innthe best interest of the child, for the child.
Click to expand...

Again you prove that you either did not read or were unable to comprehend the linked article that YOU posted in your OP, nor did you grasp my commentary on it.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

P@triot said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Engage in constructive dialogue with the kids and among ourselves as adults. Dispense with the hysteria and misinformation and start to deal with this as part of our human experience.
> 
> 
> 
> What is with the disingenuous nonsense? There is a monumental difference between "engaging in constructive dialogue" and allowing a 4 year old to decide that *he* needs boobs and a vagina at his *age*.
> 
> You're making a strawman. Nobody is arguing against your points. And none of your points have _anything_ to do with the issue.
Click to expand...

Your strawman! Who the fuck is suggesting that a 4 year old undergo gender reassignment surgery. You are either illiterate or playing a sick and dishonest game here


----------



## P@triot

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You made the ridiculous  statement* *in your OP* that young children- dozens of them - have recently  undergone gender reassignment SURGERURY.
> 
> 
> 
> I made *no* such statement. Everyone can see my initial post. Seriously maaaaaan - less time smoking weed, more time learning to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Equine Excrement!
> 
> I said "_Can you actually document an instance where a young child who felt that he or she was transgender was allowed or encouraged to undergo irreversible gender reassignment?"
> _
> You said: "_Yes sir. There have been dozens of cases recently. You really should check out the news every few months or so... "_
> 
> _And previously in the OP you stated "_You do *not* allow them to choose gender reassignment surgery, or what city the family will live in, or what automobile to purchase"
Click to expand...

Duuuuuude.....all that weed fried your brains in the 1960's maaaaaan. You were talking about my "OP" (see what I highlighted in purple for you above). I responded to _that_ and now you're attempting to reassign my response to another post. Sorry chief - that's not going to work here. My brain isn't fried.


----------



## P@triot

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not even have to do any research of my own to shoot you down.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for playing...
> 
> 
> 
> It's *harmful* "to have an *irreversible* treatment too early," Moon said.
> 
> Doctors who provide the treatment say withholding it would be more harmful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bottom line? Only an _asshole_ (ie a progressive) allows children to make major, life-altering decisions. A normal, rational adult, parents by making major decisions in the best interest of the child, for the child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you prove that you either did not read or were unable to comprehend the linked article that YOU posted in your OP, nor did you grasp my commentary on it.
Click to expand...

You claimed it was all "reversible". I just proved you wrong (_again_).


----------



## P@triot

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Who the fuck is suggesting that a 4 year old undergo gender reassignment surgery. You are either illiterate or playing a sick and dishonest game here


Uh...pretty much _every_ idiot progressive in the world.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Timmy said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality is a cancer to humanity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most RW nutters ^^^ have no clue what transgender even means.
> 
> So much hysteria over less than .03% of the population who have always been right beside you in the bathroom.
> 
> What's creepy and sick you you nutters doing your Peeping Tom thing.
> 
> MYOB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd rather deal wh the mental  guy wearing a dress, than the mental gun hoarding screwball.
Click to expand...

There's no difference. Both are a danger to those around them. Especially children


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

P@triot said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is suggesting that a 4 year old undergo gender reassignment surgery. You are either illiterate or playing a sick and dishonest game here
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...pretty much _every_ idiot progressive in the world.
Click to expand...

If I do say so myself, I am proud of the fact that I have reduced you to a blathering bobble head with little effort.


----------



## P@triot

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is suggesting that a 4 year old undergo gender reassignment surgery. You are either illiterate or playing a sick and dishonest game here
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...pretty much _every_ idiot progressive in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I do say so myself, I am proud of the fact that I have reduced you to a blathering bobble head with little effort.
Click to expand...

In other words...you can't dispute what I said. Game over.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

P@triot said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is suggesting that a 4 year old undergo gender reassignment surgery. You are either illiterate or playing a sick and dishonest game here
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...pretty much _every_ idiot progressive in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I do say so myself, I am proud of the fact that I have reduced you to a blathering bobble head with little effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words...you can't dispute what I said. Game over.
Click to expand...

IN other words, you think  that you can make a baseless and inane assertion and task another to disprove it? That is horseshit. The burden of proof is on you. However, you might want to have a look at this:

Gender dysphoria - Treatment - NHS Choices



> If your child is under 18 and thought to have gender dysphoria, they'll usually be referred to a specialist child and adolescent Gender Identity Clinic (GIC).
> 
> Read about how to find an NHS gender identity clinic.
> 
> Staff at these clinics can carry out a detailed assessment of your child, to help them determine what support they need.
> 
> Depending on the results of this assessment, the options for children and young people with suspected gender dysphoria can include:
> 
> 
> family therapy
> individual child psychotherapy
> parental support or counselling
> group work for young people and their parents
> regular reviews to monitor gender identity development
> 
> hormone therapy (see below)
> Your child’s treatment should be arranged with a multi-disciplinary team (MDT). This is a group of different healthcare professionals working together, which may include specialists such as mental health professionals and paediatric endocrinologists (specialists in hormone conditions in children).






> *Most treatments offered at this stage are psychological, rather than medical or surgical. This is because the majority of children with suspected gender dysphoria don't have the condition once they reach puberty*. Psychological support offers young people and their families a chance to discuss their thoughts and receive support to help them cope with the emotional distress of the condition, without rushing into more drastic treatments.



It occurred to me that someone of your intellectual limitation might not know the difference between transgender and intersexuality-two different but related issues:

Intersex Society of North America | A world free of shame, secrecy, and unwanted genital surgery



> *Our Mission:*
> 
> The Intersex Society of North America (ISNA) is devoted to systemic change to end shame, secrecy, and unwanted genital surgeries for people born with an anatomy that someone decided is not standard for male or female.
> 
> We have learned from listening to individuals and families dealing with intersex that:
> 
> 
> Intersexuality is primarily a problem of stigma and trauma, not gender.
> Parents’ distress must not be treated by surgery on the child.
> Professional mental health care is essential.
> Honest, complete disclosure is good medicine.
> All children should be assigned as boy or girl, without early surgery.
> .


----------



## Michelle420

I'm against sex re-assignment surgery for children. I think they should have to wait until they are 21. As far as gender non-binary goes that should be no problem. Gender is just a role a society gives someone based on their sex parts. Why should anyone have to conform to that?


----------



## P@triot

If common sense isn’t enough to make a person realize that facilitating transgenderism is pure child abuse, the science should be...

Transgender Ideology Abuses Kids, Say Doctors - Breitbart


----------



## P@triot

drifter said:


> I'm against sex re-assignment surgery for children. I think they should have to wait until they are 21.


Thank you for that ounce of common sense that is sorely missing...


----------



## P@triot

drifter said:


> As far as gender non-binary goes that should be no problem. Gender is just a role a society gives someone based on their sex parts. Why should anyone have to conform to that?


Why should someone have to “conform” to _science_? 

A person’s “sex parts” is a biological fact. It is *not* a state of mind.


----------



## Michelle420

P@triot said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as gender non-binary goes that should be no problem. Gender is just a role a society gives someone based on their sex parts. Why should anyone have to conform to that?
> 
> 
> 
> Why should someone have to “conform” to _science_?
> 
> A person’s “sex parts” is a biological fact. It is *not* a state of mind.
Click to expand...

 
Sex parts are biological and gender roles are social.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

drifter said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as gender non-binary goes that should be no problem. Gender is just a role a society gives someone based on their sex parts. Why should anyone have to conform to that?
> 
> 
> 
> Why should someone have to “conform” to _science_?
> 
> A person’s “sex parts” is a biological fact. It is *not* a state of mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sex parts are biological and gender roles are social.
Click to expand...

Sex parts are your gender. How is this so hard to get? It's science.


----------



## Michelle420

The distinction *between sex and gender* differentiates *sex* (the anatomy of an individual's reproductive system, and secondary *sex* characteristics) from *gender*, which can refer to either social roles based on the *sex* of the person (*gender* role) or personal identification of one's own *gender* based on an internal awareness ...
*Sex and gender distinction - Wikipedia*
Sex and gender distinction - Wikipedia


----------



## Missouri_Mike

drifter said:


> The distinction *between sex and gender* differentiates *sex* (the anatomy of an individual's reproductive system, and secondary *sex* characteristics) from *gender*, which can refer to either social roles based on the *sex* of the person (*gender* role) or personal identification of one's own *gender* based on an internal awareness ...
> *Sex and gender distinction - Wikipedia*
> Sex and gender distinction - Wikipedia


You're a fucking idiot.


----------



## Michelle420

Missouri_Mike said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The distinction *between sex and gender* differentiates *sex* (the anatomy of an individual's reproductive system, and secondary *sex* characteristics) from *gender*, which can refer to either social roles based on the *sex* of the person (*gender* role) or personal identification of one's own *gender* based on an internal awareness ...
> *Sex and gender distinction - Wikipedia*
> Sex and gender distinction - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking idiot.
Click to expand...


Thanks Mike.


----------



## DarkFury

Luddly Neddite said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality is a cancer to humanity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most RW nutters ^^^ have no clue what transgender even means.
> 
> So much hysteria over less than .03% of the population who have always been right beside you in the bathroom.
> 
> What's creepy and sick you you nutters doing your Peeping Tom thing.
> 
> MYOB
Click to expand...

*UYOB idiot!*


----------



## Missouri_Mike

drifter said:


> The distinction *between sex and gender* differentiates *sex* (the anatomy of an individual's reproductive system, and secondary *sex* characteristics) from *gender*, which can refer to either social roles based on the *sex* of the person (*gender* role) or personal identification of one's own *gender* based on an internal awareness ...
> *Sex and gender distinction - Wikipedia*
> Sex and gender distinction - Wikipedia


Unless you can gender in your own mind so hard it makes your dick become a pussy you still can't undo what your sex is. Your internal awareness happens about twice a day or more. When you piss are you standing at a urinal holding your dick or squatting on a toilet so you don't piss down your legs? That's your sex and gender cupcake.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

drifter said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The distinction *between sex and gender* differentiates *sex* (the anatomy of an individual's reproductive system, and secondary *sex* characteristics) from *gender*, which can refer to either social roles based on the *sex* of the person (*gender* role) or personal identification of one's own *gender* based on an internal awareness ...
> *Sex and gender distinction - Wikipedia*
> Sex and gender distinction - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike.
Click to expand...

You're welcome.


----------



## P@triot

drifter said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as gender non-binary goes that should be no problem. Gender is just a role a society gives someone based on their sex parts. Why should anyone have to conform to that?
> 
> 
> 
> Why should someone have to “conform” to _science_?
> 
> A person’s “sex parts” is a biological fact. It is *not* a state of mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sex parts are biological and gender roles are social.
Click to expand...

Gender_ is_ your biology.


----------



## P@triot

Shame on you Seawytch. Absolutely, positively, _shame_ on you. Even if your heart is in the right place, what you advocate for here is extremely harmful to children. 


> Chemical castration is what you’re doing when you put any biologically normal child on puberty blockers. It’s treating puberty like a disease, arresting a normal process which is critical to normal development and bad for kids.


This is 100% scientific fact here. If this sort of pathetic "study" was released by conservatives, you would adamantly denounce it.


> As to the studies, there are two that I am aware of that claim affirming your child’s gender confusion is good for them. Number one, it assumes that coaching a child into a fixed-false belief is mentally healthy. *Science doesn’t allow you to assume your conclusion*. Number two, those studies are extremely small. Number three, those studies are very short term. And number four, the control group of “mentally healthy children” are the siblings, most of them are siblings of the trans-identifying child. Oh, and there’s a number five, *the parents were the ones evaluating the mental health of the children*.
> 
> This is not science…I don’t think you need to have an M.D. or a Ph.D to know that’s not science — that’s ideology masquerading as science.


That is outrageous. This is pure child abuse and _anyone_ involved should be brought up on charges.

Pediatrician drops a bomb on idea that transgenderism is real — completely destroys it with truth


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Anyone notice he just ADMITTED transgender is a mental illness? 

Baby steps


Timmy said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality is a cancer to humanity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most RW nutters ^^^ have no clue what transgender even means.
> 
> So much hysteria over less than .03% of the population who have always been right beside you in the bathroom.
> 
> What's creepy and sick you you nutters doing your Peeping Tom thing.
> 
> MYOB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd rather deal wh the mental  guy wearing a dress, than the mental gun hoarding screwball.
Click to expand...


----------



## Seawytch

Grampa Murked U said:


> Anyone notice he just ADMITTED transgender is a mental illness?
> 
> Baby steps
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality is a cancer to humanity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most RW nutters ^^^ have no clue what transgender even means.
> 
> So much hysteria over less than .03% of the population who have always been right beside you in the bathroom.
> 
> What's creepy and sick you you nutters doing your Peeping Tom thing.
> 
> MYOB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd rather deal wh the mental  guy wearing a dress, than the mental gun hoarding screwball.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Its not. 
_A psychological state is considered a mental disorder only if it causes significant distress or disability. Many transgender people do not experience their gender as distressing or disabling, which implies that identifying as transgender does not constitute a mental disorder. For these individuals, the significant problem is finding affordable resources, such as counseling, hormone therapy, medical procedures and the social support necessary to freely express their gender identity and minimize discrimination. Many other obstacles may lead to distress, including a lack of acceptance within society, direct or indirect experiences with discrimination, or assault. These experiences may lead many transgender people to suffer with anxiety, depression or related disorders at higher rates than nontransgender persons.

According to the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders(DSM-5), people who experience intense, persistent gender incongruence can be given the diagnosis of "gender dysphoria." Some contend that the diagnosis inappropriately pathologizes gender noncongruence and should be eliminated. Others argue that it is essential to retain the diagnosis to ensure access to care. The International Classification of Diseases (ICD) is under revision and there may be changes to its current classification of intense persistent gender incongruence as "gender identity disorder."
_​But let's pretend it is...what is the recommended treatment?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Seawytch said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone notice he just ADMITTED transgender is a mental illness?
> 
> Baby steps
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality is a cancer to humanity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most RW nutters ^^^ have no clue what transgender even means.
> 
> So much hysteria over less than .03% of the population who have always been right beside you in the bathroom.
> 
> What's creepy and sick you you nutters doing your Peeping Tom thing.
> 
> MYOB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd rather deal wh the mental  guy wearing a dress, than the mental gun hoarding screwball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its not.
> _A psychological state is considered a mental disorder only if it causes significant distress or disability. Many transgender people do not experience their gender as distressing or disabling, which implies that identifying as transgender does not constitute a mental disorder. For these individuals, the significant problem is finding affordable resources, such as counseling, hormone therapy, medical procedures and the social support necessary to freely express their gender identity and minimize discrimination. Many other obstacles may lead to distress, including a lack of acceptance within society, direct or indirect experiences with discrimination, or assault. These experiences may lead many transgender people to suffer with anxiety, depression or related disorders at higher rates than nontransgender persons.
> 
> According to the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders(DSM-5), people who experience intense, persistent gender incongruence can be given the diagnosis of "gender dysphoria." Some contend that the diagnosis inappropriately pathologizes gender noncongruence and should be eliminated. Others argue that it is essential to retain the diagnosis to ensure access to care. The International Classification of Diseases (ICD) is under revision and there may be changes to its current classification of intense persistent gender incongruence as "gender identity disorder."
> _​But let's pretend it is...what is the recommended treatment?
Click to expand...

A padded room?


----------



## Seawytch

Grampa Murked U said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone notice he just ADMITTED transgender is a mental illness?
> 
> Baby steps
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality is a cancer to humanity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most RW nutters ^^^ have no clue what transgender even means.
> 
> So much hysteria over less than .03% of the population who have always been right beside you in the bathroom.
> 
> What's creepy and sick you you nutters doing your Peeping Tom thing.
> 
> MYOB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd rather deal wh the mental  guy wearing a dress, than the mental gun hoarding screwball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its not.
> _A psychological state is considered a mental disorder only if it causes significant distress or disability. Many transgender people do not experience their gender as distressing or disabling, which implies that identifying as transgender does not constitute a mental disorder. For these individuals, the significant problem is finding affordable resources, such as counseling, hormone therapy, medical procedures and the social support necessary to freely express their gender identity and minimize discrimination. Many other obstacles may lead to distress, including a lack of acceptance within society, direct or indirect experiences with discrimination, or assault. These experiences may lead many transgender people to suffer with anxiety, depression or related disorders at higher rates than nontransgender persons.
> 
> According to the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders(DSM-5), people who experience intense, persistent gender incongruence can be given the diagnosis of "gender dysphoria." Some contend that the diagnosis inappropriately pathologizes gender noncongruence and should be eliminated. Others argue that it is essential to retain the diagnosis to ensure access to care. The International Classification of Diseases (ICD) is under revision and there may be changes to its current classification of intense persistent gender incongruence as "gender identity disorder."
> _​But let's pretend it is...what is the recommended treatment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A padded room?
Click to expand...


So you didn't use your prison time to get your degree in psychology, obviously. 

Read up...in the language of your choice...

WPATH


----------



## Tank

What do you call someone who think they are something that they are not?


----------



## P@triot

It's so sad that so many women and children need to become victims because of the left's disturbing agenda. There is absolutely no excuse for this. None.

Transgender woman convicted of sexually assaulting 10-year-old girl in bathroom


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> It's so sad that so many women and children need to become victims because of the left's disturbing agenda. There is absolutely no excuse for this. None.
> 
> Transgender woman convicted of sexually assaulting 10-year-old girl in bathroom


A bathroom where, "patriot" that never served?


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's so sad that so many women and children need to become victims because of the left's disturbing agenda. There is absolutely no excuse for this. None.
> 
> Transgender woman convicted of sexually assaulting 10-year-old girl in bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> A bathroom where, "patriot" that never served?
Click to expand...

Wait...people who never served in the U.S. military should support the sexual assault of women and children in your mind?!? 

Sorry my dear...not impressed with your “service” when it is followed by a deep desire to see women and children sexual violated.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's so sad that so many women and children need to become victims because of the left's disturbing agenda. There is absolutely no excuse for this. None.
> 
> Transgender woman convicted of sexually assaulting 10-year-old girl in bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> A bathroom where, "patriot" that never served?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait...people who never served in the U.S. military should support the sexual assault of women and children in your mind?!?
> 
> Sorry my dear...not impressed with your “service” when it is followed by a deep desire to see women and children sexual violated.
Click to expand...


Come on football "star", where was the bathroom?


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's so sad that so many women and children need to become victims because of the left's disturbing agenda. There is absolutely no excuse for this. None.
> 
> Transgender woman convicted of sexually assaulting 10-year-old girl in bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> A bathroom where, "patriot" that never served?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait...people who never served in the U.S. military should support the sexual assault of women and children in your mind?!?
> 
> Sorry my dear...not impressed with your “service” when it is followed by a deep desire to see women and children sexual violated.
Click to expand...


Sorry little Rotty Puppy, but you already said that I'm automatically more credible than you. And I quote:

_
"A police officer, Navy Seal, or teacher will automatically have more credibility"_

Former SEAL: Take Down The Pedophile Elite


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's so sad that so many women and children need to become victims because of the left's disturbing agenda. There is absolutely no excuse for this. None.
> 
> Transgender woman convicted of sexually assaulting 10-year-old girl in bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> A bathroom where, "patriot" that never served?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait...people who never served in the U.S. military should support the sexual assault of women and children in your mind?!?
> 
> Sorry my dear...not impressed with your “service” when it is followed by a deep desire to see women and children sexual violated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry little Rotty Puppy, but you already said that I'm automatically more credible than you. And I quote:
> 
> _"A police officer, Navy Seal, or teacher will automatically have more credibility"_
> 
> Former SEAL: Take Down The Pedophile Elite
Click to expand...

1.) You are not a police officer, Navy Seal, _or_ a teacher. 

2.) Automatically having more credibility doesn’t mean one can’t lie. It just means they get more be edit of the doubt at the onset.

3.) Having more credibility doesn’t mean you can’t be wrong (or astoundingly stupid).


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's so sad that so many women and children need to become victims because of the left's disturbing agenda. There is absolutely no excuse for this. None.
> 
> Transgender woman convicted of sexually assaulting 10-year-old girl in bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> A bathroom where, "patriot" that never served?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait...people who never served in the U.S. military should support the sexual assault of women and children in your mind?!?
> 
> Sorry my dear...not impressed with your “service” when it is followed by a deep desire to see women and children sexual violated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry little Rotty Puppy, but you already said that I'm automatically more credible than you. And I quote:
> 
> _"A police officer, Navy Seal, or teacher will automatically have more credibility"_
> 
> Former SEAL: Take Down The Pedophile Elite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1.) You are not a police officer, Navy Seal, _or_ a teacher.
> 
> 2.) Automatically having more credibility doesn’t mean one can’t lie. It just means they get more be edit of the doubt at the onset.
> 
> 3.) Having more credibility doesn’t mean you can’t be wrong (or astoundingly stupid).
Click to expand...


Speaking of astoundingly stupid...Where was the bathroom in your linked article, puppy?


----------



## P@triot

Perfect example of how the left eschews all fact, reason, and logic and in favor of unhinged, irrational, _emotion_...


> Three doctors, specializing in pediatrics, biology, and psychiatry, are criticizing what they say is the *reliance on feelings over facts* when it comes to studying and treating children who think they're transgender.


The case about Andy in this article is really something. So many children are being horribly abused and irreparably harmed by the irrational agenda of the left.

What These 3 Doctors Think Should Be Done for Children Who Think They Are Transgender


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Speaking of astoundingly stupid...Where was the bathroom in your linked article, puppy?


You keep asking this question as if it has a point. I don’t even understand it. The bathroom was in (Wyoming?). That’s the state. I don’t know what else you’re looking for here or why it matters.

I guess because you need to draw the attention away from the sexually deviant you embrace and advocate for?


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of astoundingly stupid...Where was the bathroom in your linked article, puppy?
> 
> 
> 
> You keep asking this question as if it has a point. I don’t even understand it. The bathroom was in (Wyoming?). That’s the state. I don’t know what else you’re looking for here or why it matters.
> 
> I guess because you need to draw the attention away from the sexually deviant you embrace and advocate for?
Click to expand...


Of course you don’t know....you’re an imbecile. 

It was a bathroom in a private home you moron.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of astoundingly stupid...Where was the bathroom in your linked article, puppy?
> 
> 
> 
> You keep asking this question as if it has a point. I don’t even understand it. The bathroom was in (Wyoming?). That’s the state. I don’t know what else you’re looking for here or why it matters.
> 
> I guess because you need to draw the attention away from the sexually deviant you embrace and advocate for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you don’t know....you’re an imbecile.
> 
> It was a bathroom in a private home you moron.
Click to expand...

Oh! And? Like I said....no point there at all. Doesn't change the fact that that is what happens when a sexual deviant is granted access to victims. Something you are desperate to facilitate.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of astoundingly stupid...Where was the bathroom in your linked article, puppy?
> 
> 
> 
> You keep asking this question as if it has a point. I don’t even understand it. The bathroom was in (Wyoming?). That’s the state. I don’t know what else you’re looking for here or why it matters.
> 
> I guess because you need to draw the attention away from the sexually deviant you embrace and advocate for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you don’t know....you’re an imbecile.
> 
> It was a bathroom in a private home you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! And? Like I said....no point there at all. Doesn't change the fact that that is what happens when a sexual deviant is granted access to victims. Something you are desperate to facilitate.
Click to expand...


You found *one* instance of a transgendered person abusing a child in the bathroom of a *private* *home* and that's supposed to mean something? Do you know how many children are abused by cisgendered heterosexual men, that they know, every single day?

Studies by David Finkelhor, Director of the Crimes Against Children Research Center, show that:


1 in 5 girls and 1 in 20 boys is a victim of child sexual abuse;
Self-report studies show that 20% of adult females and 5-10% of adult males recall a childhood sexual assault or sexual abuse incident;
During a one-year period in the U.S., 16% of youth ages 14 to 17 had been sexually victimized;
Over the course of their lifetime, 28% of U.S. youth ages 14 to 17 had been sexually victimized;
Children are most vulnerable to CSA between the ages of 7 and 13.
The U.S. Department of Health and Human Services’ Children’s Bureau report _Child Maltreatment 2010_ found that 9.2% of victimized children were sexually assaulted (page 24).

According to a 2003 National Institute of Justice report*, 3 out of 4 adolescents* who have been sexually assaulted were victimized by *someone they knew well *(page 5).


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Do you know how many children are abused by cisgendered heterosexual men, that they know, every single day?


And that is why I don’t advocate for male predators to have access to more victims. The question is - why do you constantly advocate for sexual predators to have access to victims?

A man wearing a dress and lipstick doesn’t magically become a woman you hocus pocus, dragon believing imbecile. It is genetically _still_ a man and it still has no business invading the facilities of the opposite sex.

If he feels “uncomfortable” using the proper facilities - that is his fucking problem. Not societies. He can either learn to be a big boy and deal with the uncomfortable feelings for 4 minutes or he can keep his sorry, deranged ass at home. Period.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know how many children are abused by cisgendered heterosexual men, that they know, every single day?
> 
> 
> 
> And that is why I don’t advocate for male predators to have access to more victims. The question is - why do you constantly advocate for sexual predators to have access to victims?
> 
> A man wearing a dress and lipstick doesn’t magically become a woman you hocus pocus, dragon believing imbecile. It is genetically _still_ a man and it still has no business invading the facilities of the opposite sex.
> 
> If he feels “uncomfortable” using the proper facilities - that is his fucking problem. Not societies. He can either learn to be a big boy and deal with the uncomfortable feelings for 4 minutes or he can keep his sorry, deranged ass at home. Period.
Click to expand...


Nope. Sorry old  puppy but the world isn't going to play by the rules you make up in your twisted brain. Trans men and women will continue to use the facilities they feel most comfortable in. 

Trans people aren't the ones with a problem, you are.

And trans people aren't the ones molesting children.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Trans people aren't the ones with a problem, you are.


  

They believe they are something they aren’t. That’s the very definition of having  problem, my dear.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Trans men and women will continue to use the facilities they feel most comfortable in.


Want to bet? States have already begun to address this. The American people are tired of the bat-shit crazy left-wing nutjob agenda.

That’s why Donald Trump is President of the United States. That’s why Republicans control the House, the Senate, and the states. That’s why many states have legislation in progress that will ban you sick people from invading facilities you have no business being in. And that’s even why (North Dakota or South Dakota) passed a law protecting motorists from being charged with a crime for running you fascists over when you people run into the road to stop and assault drivers.

“A” for effort. “F” for results. Oh well. May you and your family have a wonderful Thanksgiving anyway (even if all of you spending talking about how much you hate the U.S. and liberty).


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trans men and women will continue to use the facilities they feel most comfortable in.
> 
> 
> 
> Want to bet? States have already begun to address this. The American people are tired of the bat-shit crazy left-wing nutjob agenda.
> 
> That’s why Donald Trump is President of the United States. That’s why Republicans control the House, the Senate, and the states. That’s why many states have legislation in progress that will ban you sick people from invading facilities you have no business being in. And that’s even why (North Dakota or South Dakota) passed a law protecting motorists from being charged with a crime for running you fascists over when you people run into the road to stop and assault drivers.
> 
> “A” for effort. “F” for results. Oh well. May you and your family have a wonderful Thanksgiving anyway (even if all of you spending talking about how much you hate the U.S. and liberty).
Click to expand...


You want to bet? I thought you didn't gamble?

Yeah, I'll bet. I've already seen the public reaction to anti trans bills like you support.

North Carolina’s bathroom bill cost the state at least $3.7 billion, new analysis finds


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Yeah, I'll bet. I've already seen the public reaction to anti trans bills like you support.


The left has to *lie* about _everything_. It not “anti-trans” at all. It’s anti-bat-shit _crazy_. Men do not belong in women’s bathrooms or lockerooms. If they did, the facilities wouldn’t specifically have “WOMEN” placed on the doors.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> North Carolina’s bathroom bill cost the state at least $3.7 billion, new analysis finds


That’s what progressivism does - it causes society to waste time and billions on unimaginable _insanity_.

The fuck’n Egyptians figured out which bathroom they were supposed to use 3,000 years ago and progressives can’t firgure it out today with technology and history. That really illustrates how far progressives have regressed.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'll bet. I've already seen the public reaction to anti trans bills like you support.
> 
> 
> 
> The left has to *lie* about _everything_. It not “anti-trans” at all. It’s anti-bat-shit _crazy_. Men do not belong in women’s bathrooms or lockerooms. If they did, the facilities wouldn’t specifically have “WOMEN” placed on the doors.
Click to expand...


Cisgendered men don't, transgendered women do belong. No anti trans pecker checker law is going to change that...regardless of how much you howl at the moon.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Seawytch said:


> Cisgendered men don't, transgendered women do belong. No anti trans pecker checker law is going to change that...regardless of how much you howl at the moon.



  Sane people never use the word _“cisgendered”_ as if it mean anything.  Only those who are so hopelessly f•••ed-up in the head as to not know the difference between male and female think that there is any meaning to that word.  That would be the same f•••-up-in-the-head people who think that a _“transgendered woman”_ is anything other than a severely mentally- an morally-defective man who belongs in a mental institution, and certainly does not belong in any women's' intimate facilities.


----------



## Seawytch

Bob Blaylock said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cisgendered men don't, transgendered women do belong. No anti trans pecker checker law is going to change that...regardless of how much you howl at the moon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sane people never use the word _“cisgendered”_ as if it mean anything.  Only those who are so hopelessly f•••ed-up in the head as to not know the difference between male and female think that there is any meaning to that word.  That would be the same f•••-up-in-the-head people who think that a _“transgendered woman”_ is anything other than a severely mentally- an morally-defective man who belongs in a mental institution, and certainly does not belong in any women's' intimate facilities.
Click to expand...


Welcome to the 21st Century old fella. Get used to the brave new world....or you can keep yelling at clouds.


----------



## Moonglow

P@triot said:


> Lots of young children are being irreparably harmed thanks to *failed* left-wing policies.
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the widespread promotion of transition affirmation, 75% to 95% of gender-dysphoric youth *ended up happy with their biological sex after simply passing through puberty*.
> 
> 
> 
> The left wants the mentally insane and small children make the decisions that drive society. It's absurd. It's asinine. And it's the type of idiocy that could _only_ come from the left. Adults don't allow children to make major decisions about their life. You let them choose what flavor of lollipop. You let them choose what toy to pick out at the store. You do *not* allow them to choose gender reassignment surgery, or what city the family will live in, or what automobile to purchase.
> 
> I’m a Pediatrician. How Transgender Ideology Has Infiltrated My Field and Produced Large-Scale Child Abuse.
Click to expand...

Lots, well now that is specific and to the point...


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Seawytch said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sane people never use the word _“cisgendered”_ as if it mean anything.  Only those who are so hopelessly f•••ed-up in the head as to not know the difference between male and female think that there is any meaning to that word.  That would be the same f•••-up-in-the-head people who think that a _“transgendered woman”_ is anything other than a severely mentally- and morally-defective man who belongs in a mental institution, and certainly does not belong in any women's' intimate facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the 21st Century old fella. Get used to the brave new world....or you can keep yelling at clouds.
Click to expand...


  Doesn't matter what century it is—men will never be women, women will never be men, and only those who are severely f•••ed-up in the head will fail to grasp the distinction.  Biology doesn't change.


----------



## Seawytch

Bob Blaylock said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sane people never use the word _“cisgendered”_ as if it mean anything.  Only those who are so hopelessly f•••ed-up in the head as to not know the difference between male and female think that there is any meaning to that word.  That would be the same f•••-up-in-the-head people who think that a _“transgendered woman”_ is anything other than a severely mentally- and morally-defective man who belongs in a mental institution, and certainly does not belong in any women's' intimate facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the 21st Century old fella. Get used to the brave new world....or you can keep yelling at clouds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter what century it is—men will never be women, women will never be men, and only those who are severely f•••ed-up in the head will fail to grasp the distinction.  Biology doesn't change.
Click to expand...


You’re decades behind.

 https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_reassignment_surgery_(male-to-female)

How old are you, Rip Van Winkle?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Seawytch said:


> You’re decades behind.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_reassignment_surgery_(male-to-female)
> 
> How old are you, Rip Van Winkle?



  My age has nothing to do with it.

  Biology is what it is, what it has always been, and what it will always be.  The insane delusions of freaks, perverts, and madmen do not change reality.  Only someone who is severely f•••ed in the head fails to grasp the distinction between male and female, or believes that one can genuinely become the other.


----------



## Seawytch

Bob Blaylock said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re decades behind.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_reassignment_surgery_(male-to-female)
> 
> How old are you, Rip Van Winkle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My age has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Biology is what it is, what it has always been, and what it will always be.  The insane delusions of freaks, perverts, and madmen do not change reality.  Only someone who is severely f•••ed in the head fails to grasp the distinction between male and female, or believes that one can genuinely become the other.
Click to expand...







Sure it does old man...

_ poll released today by the Public Religion Research Institute found 72 percent of Americans now favor passing laws to protect lesbian, gay and transgender people from discrimination, including three-quarters of Democrats and two-thirds of Republicans. A majority of Americans also oppose so-called “bathroom bills,” which require transgender people to use the restrooms that correspond to their sex at birth._

 https://www.theatlantic.com/politi...cans-are-embracing-transgender-rights/497444/


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Seawytch said:


> Sure it does old man...
> 
> _ poll released today by the Public Religion Research Institute found 72 percent of Americans now favor passing laws to protect lesbian, gay and transgender people from discrimination, including three-quarters of Democrats and two-thirds of Republicans. A majority of Americans also oppose so-called “bathroom bills,” which require transgender people to use the restrooms that correspond to their sex at birth._
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/politi...cans-are-embracing-transgender-rights/497444/



  Polls cannot change scientific facts.


----------



## Seawytch

Bob Blaylock said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it does old man...
> 
> _ poll released today by the Public Religion Research Institute found 72 percent of Americans now favor passing laws to protect lesbian, gay and transgender people from discrimination, including three-quarters of Democrats and two-thirds of Republicans. A majority of Americans also oppose so-called “bathroom bills,” which require transgender people to use the restrooms that correspond to their sex at birth._
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/politi...cans-are-embracing-transgender-rights/497444/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polls cannot change scientific facts.
Click to expand...


What you understand of science couldn’t fill the void where Trump’s brain is supposed to be.

 https://www.nationalgeographic.com...-science-helps-us-understand-gender-identity/


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> No anti trans pecker checker law is going to change that...regardless of how much you howl at the moon.


Sweetie...it doesn’t take a “pecker checker” to prevent mentally disturbed, sexually deviant, cross-dressers from entering facilities they don’t belong in.

Furthermore, the idiotic laws that you support allow full access by your so-called “cisgender” males. So you just contradicted yourself.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> No anti trans pecker checker law is going to change that...regardless of how much you howl at the moon.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetie...it doesn’t take a “pecker checker” to prevent mentally disturbed, sexually deviant, cross-dressers from entering facilities they don’t belong in.
> 
> Furthermore, the idiotic laws that you support allow full access by your so-called “cisgender” males. So you just contradicted yourself.
Click to expand...


No, it does not. Your ignorance is showing. You obviously don't know what cisgendered means.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> No anti trans pecker checker law is going to change that...regardless of how much you howl at the moon.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetie...it doesn’t take a “pecker checker” to prevent mentally disturbed, sexually deviant, cross-dressers from entering facilities they don’t belong in.
> 
> Furthermore, the idiotic laws that you support allow full access by your so-called “cisgender” males. So you just contradicted yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it does not. Your ignorance is showing. You obviously don't know what cisgendered means.
Click to expand...

You’re right my dear - I don’t. I literally have *no* idea what “cisgendered” means. Based on the context, I took it to mean “normal”. And if that’s correct, then my statement is 100% accurate.

Normal people don’t immerse themselves in your precious idiotic gender terms. We accept there is male, there is female, and then there are mentally disturbed, sexual deviants (who turn you on for some bizarre as she reason).


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> No anti trans pecker checker law is going to change that...regardless of how much you howl at the moon.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetie...it doesn’t take a “pecker checker” to prevent mentally disturbed, sexually deviant, cross-dressers from entering facilities they don’t belong in.
> 
> Furthermore, the idiotic laws that you support allow full access by your so-called “cisgender” males. So you just contradicted yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it does not. Your ignorance is showing. You obviously don't know what cisgendered means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re right my dear - I don’t. I literally have *no* idea what “cisgendered” means. Based on the context, I took it to mean “normal”. And if that’s correct, then my statement is 100% accurate.
> 
> Normal people don’t immerse themselves in your precious idiotic gender terms. We accept there is male, there is female, and then there are mentally disturbed, sexual deviants (who turn you on for some bizarre as she reason).
Click to expand...


Inclusive bathrooms don't allow cisgendered men access to women's restrooms. The "normal" world understands this...which is why anti trans bathroom bills fail so spectacularly.

North Carolina's 'bathroom bill' will cost the state $3.76 billion


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Seawytch said:


> You obviously don't know what cisgendered means.



  To sane people, it has no meaning.  Only mentally-defective, morally-depraved, perverted freaks think that that word means anything.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Inclusive bathrooms don't allow cisgendered men access to women's restrooms.


Uh...the _fuck_ they don’t. For someone who claims to “care” about this issue, you sure are completely clueless about it. They absolutely allow *ANY* man to use the bathroom they feel “most comfortable” using. That is a *fact*. This thread is filled with links about it.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inclusive bathrooms don't allow cisgendered men access to women's restrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...the _fuck_ they don’t. For someone who claims to “care” about this issue, you sure are completely clueless about it. They absolutely allow *ANY* man to use the bathroom they feel “most comfortable” using. That is a *fact*. This thread is filled with links about it.
Click to expand...


No they don't, you ignorant Trumpster. They allow trans men and women to use the restroom of the gender they associate with. In the localities that have these laws, there are no issues with trans people and public facilities.

Trans people molesting anyone in public restrooms - 0
Alabama Senate candidates molesting teens - 9


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inclusive bathrooms don't allow cisgendered men access to women's restrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...the _fuck_ they don’t. For someone who claims to “care” about this issue, you sure are completely clueless about it. They absolutely allow *ANY* man to use the bathroom they feel “most comfortable” using. That is a *fact*. This thread is filled with links about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't, you ignorant Trumpster. They allow trans men and women to use the restroom of the gender they associate with. In the localities that have these laws, there are no issues with trans people and public facilities.
> 
> Trans people molesting anyone in public restrooms - 0
> Alabama Senate candidates molesting teens - 9
Click to expand...

Here you go - you ignorant nitwit. Let me know when you’re ready to admit how you’re wrong and completely uninformed about this issue...

*Seattle, Wash. community is in uproar after a man undressed in the women’s locker room at a local pool. The women inside the locker room at the time attempted to kick him out, but the guy refused and said “the law has changed and I have the right to be here.”

He returned to the restroom for a second time later that evening, when young girls were changing for swim practice.*

Wash. man uses women's bathroom to test transgender ruling


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Trans people molesting anyone in public restrooms - 0
> Alabama Senate candidates molesting teens - 9



Trans people molesting anyone in public restrooms - 10,000
Times Seawytch has been accurate or informed - *0*

5 Times ‘Transgender’ Men Abused Women And Children In Bathrooms


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trans people molesting anyone in public restrooms - 0
> Alabama Senate candidates molesting teens - 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trans people molesting anyone in public restrooms - 10,000
> Times Seawytch has been accurate or informed - *0*
> 
> 5 Times ‘Transgender’ Men Abused Women And Children In Bathrooms
Click to expand...

Fail...

Transgender bathroom laws: Facts and myths - CNN

_Michael Dunton, chief records clerk of Rhode Island's Cranston Police Department, told CNN his department was "hard-pressed" to find such a case: "We track our sex offenders very carefully and we haven't seen any instance of sexual predators assaulting in bathrooms."
In Maine, which has had gender identity protections in its state civil rights law for more than 11 years, the state Human Rights Commission was unaware of a single incident._

Young girls are in greater danger from republicans running for office than from Trans people.

Teen Beauty Queens Say Trump Walked In On Them Changing

Former Alabama police officer: We knew Roy Moore liked 'young girls' at the mall


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Seawytch said:


> Young girls are in greater danger from republicans running for office than from Trans people.
> 
> Teen Beauty Queens Say Trump Walked In On Them Changing



  I will come out and say that if Mr. Trump did that, then that was wrong of him, and quiet despicable.

  However, if you defend the _“right”_ of creepy perverted men who claim to _“identify”_ as women to intrude upon women's intimate facilities, then you are a hypocrite for condemning Mr. Trump for doing exactly the same thing.


----------



## Seawytch

Bob Blaylock said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Young girls are in greater danger from republicans running for office than from Trans people.
> 
> Teen Beauty Queens Say Trump Walked In On Them Changing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will come out and say that if Mr. Trump did that, then that was wrong of him, and quiet despicable.
> 
> However, if you defend the _“right”_[ of creepy perverted men who claim to _“identify”_ as women to intrude upon women's intimate facilities, then you are a hypocrite for condemning Mr. Trump for doing exactly the same thing.
Click to expand...


Trans women go into changing rooms to change clothes...Crooked Donnie goes in to peak at young girls.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Seawytch said:


> Trans women go into changing rooms to change clothes...Crooked Donnie goes in to peak at young girls.



  Men have no damn business being in such women's facilities.  Calling them _“trans women”_ changes nothing.


----------



## Slyhunter

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inclusive bathrooms don't allow cisgendered men access to women's restrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...the _fuck_ they don’t. For someone who claims to “care” about this issue, you sure are completely clueless about it. They absolutely allow *ANY* man to use the bathroom they feel “most comfortable” using. That is a *fact*. This thread is filled with links about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't, you ignorant Trumpster. They allow trans men and women to use the restroom of the gender they associate with. In the localities that have these laws, there are no issues with trans people and public facilities.
> 
> Trans people molesting anyone in public restrooms - 0
> Alabama Senate candidates molesting teens - 9
Click to expand...

How about pedophiles pretending to be trans people molesting someone anywhere?


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Fail...


Yes. Yes, you did *fail*. Are you _finally_ ready to admit it?


Seawytch said:


> Transgender bathroom laws: Facts and myths - CNN
> 
> _Michael Dunton, chief records clerk of Rhode Island's Cranston Police Department, told CNN his department was "hard-pressed" to find such a case: "We track our sex offenders very carefully and we haven't seen any instance of sexual predators assaulting in bathrooms."_


Bwahahahahaha! So you find an obscure quote from a tiny police department in.... Rhode Island?

    

I proved you are completely ignorant of bathroom laws. You claimed they only allow “transgenders” to invade the restrooms of the opposite sex (which wouldn’t even be possible, much less legal). The fact is, the laws dictate that anyone can use any facility they want.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Trans women go into changing rooms to change clothes...


First of all...they *aren’t* “trans women”. They are trans men. Putting the word “trans” in front of their gender does not magically alter their biology. They are still men.

And they go in to get off. They could do their little cross-dressing nonsense at home. But that no longer gets them off. They need to do it in public.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fail...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Yes, you did *fail*. Are you _finally_ ready to admit it?
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transgender bathroom laws: Facts and myths - CNN
> 
> _Michael Dunton, chief records clerk of Rhode Island's Cranston Police Department, told CNN his department was "hard-pressed" to find such a case: "We track our sex offenders very carefully and we haven't seen any instance of sexual predators assaulting in bathrooms."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bwahahahahaha! So you find an obscure quote from a tiny police department in.... Rhode Island?
> 
> 
> 
> I proved you are completely ignorant of bathroom laws. You claimed they only allow “transgenders” to invade the restrooms of the opposite sex (which wouldn’t even be possible, much less legal). The fact is, the laws dictate that anyone can use any facility they want.
Click to expand...


Couldn't read the whole thing? Too many words? 

Your article was a fail. I provided you an _actual_ article containing *real* facts about inclusive bathroom laws. Facts that derail your entire argument. 

Anti trans laws don't protect anyone and they are harmful to transgendered individuals. But that's what you want because you find them icky so you're perfectly cool with this...(from the article you obviously did not read)

_In one of the largest surveys of transgender and gender non-conforming Americans ever conducted, 70% of respondents reported being denied access, verbally harassed, or physically assaulted in public restrooms. The survey, conducted by UCLA's Williams Institute in 2013 before the nation's capital passed anti-discrimination protections, built on previous research with similar outcomes._


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Seawytch said:


> _In one of the largest surveys of transgender and gender non-conforming Americans ever conducted, 70% of respondents reported being denied access, verbally harassed, or physically assaulted in public restrooms. The survey, conducted by UCLA's Williams Institute in 2013 before the nation's capital passed anti-discrimination protections, built on previous research with similar outcomes._



  What do you expect to happen when creepy male perverts intrude into women's restrooms and other intimate facilities?

  If they don't want to be _“denied access, verbally harassed, or physically assaulted in public restrooms”_, then they need to stay the f••• out of women's restrooms where they have no business being.


----------



## Seawytch

Bob Blaylock said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> _In one of the largest surveys of transgender and gender non-conforming Americans ever conducted, 70% of respondents reported being denied access, verbally harassed, or physically assaulted in public restrooms. The survey, conducted by UCLA's Williams Institute in 2013 before the nation's capital passed anti-discrimination protections, built on previous research with similar outcomes._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you expect to happen when creepy male perverts intrude into women's restrooms and other intimate facilities?
> 
> If they don't want to be _“denied access, verbally harassed, or physically assaulted in public restrooms”_, then they need to stay the f••• out of women's restrooms where they have no business being.
Click to expand...


They aren’t going to. Now what?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Seawytch said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> _In one of the largest surveys of transgender and gender non-conforming Americans ever conducted, 70% of respondents reported being denied access, verbally harassed, or physically assaulted in public restrooms. The survey, conducted by UCLA's Williams Institute in 2013 before the nation's capital passed anti-discrimination protections, built on previous research with similar outcomes._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you expect to happen when creepy male perverts intrude into women's restrooms and other intimate facilities?
> 
> If they don't want to be _“denied access, verbally harassed, or physically assaulted in public restrooms”_, then they need to stay the f••• out of women's restrooms where they have no business being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren’t going to. Now what?
Click to expand...


  Law or not, there are going to be consequences if a perverted freak insists on going into the wrong restroom.  Decent men are not going to stand by peacefully when they see one of these perverts follow their wife, daughter, sister, mother or other female loved-ones into a ladies' room.


----------



## Seawytch

Bob Blaylock said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> _In one of the largest surveys of transgender and gender non-conforming Americans ever conducted, 70% of respondents reported being denied access, verbally harassed, or physically assaulted in public restrooms. The survey, conducted by UCLA's Williams Institute in 2013 before the nation's capital passed anti-discrimination protections, built on previous research with similar outcomes._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you expect to happen when creepy male perverts intrude into women's restrooms and other intimate facilities?
> 
> If they don't want to be _“denied access, verbally harassed, or physically assaulted in public restrooms”_, then they need to stay the f••• out of women's restrooms where they have no business being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren’t going to. Now what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Law or not, there are going to be consequences if a perverted freak insists on going into the wrong restroom.  Decent men are not going to stand by peacefully when they see one of these perverts follow their wife, daughter, sister, mother or other female loved-ones into a ladies' room.
> 
> View attachment 162446 View attachment 162447
Click to expand...


I'm sure you'll look lovely in an orange jumpsuit.

What are you going to do when the laws you support require that this person use the women's restroom because he still has vagina?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Seawytch said:


> What are you going to do when the laws you support require that this person use the women's restroom because he still has vagina?



  If we had a truly sane society, then a person such as that would either not have been allowed to be created, or else would be confined to a mental institution.  A woman, horrifically mutilated to appear as a man, is not a man.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> What are you going to do when the laws you support require that this person use the women's restroom because *he still has vagina*?


    

How do people like Seawytch make statements like that with a straight face?!? Science, biology, facts, reason, and logic all tell us that a “he” *cannot* have a “vagina”. It is literally _impossible_.


----------



## P@triot

Bob Blaylock said:


> If we had a truly sane society, then a person such as that would either not have been allowed to be created, or else would be confined to a mental institution.  A woman, horrifically mutilated to appear as a man, is not a man.


You’ll have to forgive Wytch. As a lefty, she rejects science, reason, logic, and facts.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> What are you going to do when the laws you support require that this person use the women's restroom because he still has vagina?


*She* only exists because an idiotic left-wing physician violated their Hippocratic Oath and provided medications which were not needed. This creature is easily avoidable by not providing women with steroids so they can look like men.

If the left would stop creating problems, there would be no problems to “solve”!


----------



## P@triot

Thank goodness we still have physicians of character who refuse to violate their Hippocratic Oath and who also refuse to bow to the Gaystapo.


> Three doctors, specializing in pediatrics, biology, and psychiatry, are criticizing what they say is *the reliance on feelings over facts* when it comes to studying and treating children who think they're transgender.


That’s what the left does. It rejects all science, biology, facts, reason, and logic in favor of their irrational little _feelings_. And that’s why they have society such a mess.

What These 3 Doctors Think Should Be Done for Children Who Think They Are Transgender


----------



## P@triot

Facts. They are a _bitch_ for the left...


> “Biological sex is not ‘assigned,’” she said. “Biological [sex] is *imprinted by our DNA at the moment of conception*, and it’s [in] every single cell in our bodies.” It comes down to chromosomes, she explained: *If you have a Y chromosome, you’re a boy*. If you don’t, you’re a girl.


Thank goodness we still have physicians of character who refuse to violate their Hippocratic Oath and who also refuse to bow to the Gaystapo.

What These 3 Doctors Think Should Be Done for Children Who Think They Are Transgender


----------



## Bob Blaylock

P@triot said:


> You’ll have to forgive Wytch. As a lefty, she rejects science, reason, logic, and facts.



  No, I do not have to forgive any such person.  Those who insist on spewing falsehood and madness need to be called out for it, lest others be deceived by them.


----------



## Seawytch

Bob Blaylock said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you going to do when the laws you support require that this person use the women's restroom because he still has vagina?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we had a truly sane society, then a person such as that would either not have been allowed to be created, or else would be confined to a mental institution.  A woman, horrifically mutilated to appear as a man, is not a man.
Click to expand...


If wishes were horses, even beggars would ride.

You can wish all you want to that transgendered people didn't exist. They do. Laws that kooks like you and the equally homophobic "Patriot" that never served support would require that people like Buck Angel use the restroom of their birth gender. Do you know how incredibly stupid that is? That means Buck would have to use the women's restroom even if he "went all the way" and had a penis.

Gods you people are backwards and ignorant.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Seawytch said:


> If wishes were horses, even beggars would ride.
> 
> You can wish all you want to that transgendered people didn't exist. They do. Laws that kooks like you and the equally homophobic "Patriot" that never served support would require that people like Buck Angel use the restroom of their birth gender. Do you know how incredibly stupid that is? That means Buck would have to use the women's restroom even if he "went all the way" and had a penis.
> 
> Gods you people are backwards and ignorant.



  People with all sorts of mental and moral defects exist.  We can wish that they didn't, but they do.

  This does not, in any way, obligate us as a society to treat dangerously insane and perverted freaks as if they are somehow normal and acceptable,and to allow them free reign to spread their perversion and madness and filth in our society.

  Freaks such as this Buck Angel do not belong in free society.  That is what we have prisons and mental hospitals for.  And sane people are certainly not under any obligation to sacrifice even the smallest measure of our safety or modesty to pander to these sick freaks.

  It is highly ironic that after defending this madness and evil, that you would presume to call anyone else _“backward and ignorant”._  You don't even know the difference between men and women.  How much more ignorant than that is it possible to get?


----------



## Slyhunter

Seawytch said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you going to do when the laws you support require that this person use the women's restroom because he still has vagina?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we had a truly sane society, then a person such as that would either not have been allowed to be created, or else would be confined to a mental institution.  A woman, horrifically mutilated to appear as a man, is not a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If wishes were horses, even beggars would ride.
> 
> You can wish all you want to that transgendered people didn't exist. They do. Laws that kooks like you and the equally homophobic "Patriot" that never served support would require that people like Buck Angel use the restroom of their birth gender. Do you know how incredibly stupid that is? That means Buck would have to use the women's restroom even if he "went all the way" and had a penis.
> 
> Gods you people are backwards and ignorant.
Click to expand...

If he went all the way and got a penis I would have no problem with him using the Mens room.
Penis's in one room Vagini's in the other.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slyhunter said:


> If he went all the way and got a penis I would have no problem with him using the Mens room.
> Penis's in one room Vagini's in the other.



  “He” will always be female, no matter what surgical mutilations she has done to her.


----------



## Slyhunter

Bob Blaylock said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he went all the way and got a penis I would have no problem with him using the Mens room.
> Penis's in one room Vagini's in the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “He” will always be female, no matter what surgical mutilations she has done to her.
Click to expand...

Still if he comes dick in hand I'd let him use the urinal.


----------



## MaryL

P@triot said:


> Lots of young children are being irreparably harmed thanks to *failed* left-wing policies.
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the widespread promotion of transition affirmation, 75% to 95% of gender-dysphoric youth *ended up happy with their biological sex after simply passing through puberty*.
> 
> 
> 
> The left wants the mentally insane and small children make the decisions that drive society. It's absurd. It's asinine. And it's the type of idiocy that could _only_ come from the left. Adults don't allow children to make major decisions about their life. You let them choose what flavor of lollipop. You let them choose what toy to pick out at the store. You do *not* allow them to choose gender reassignment surgery, or what city the family will live in, or what automobile to purchase.
> 
> I’m a Pediatrician. How Transgender Ideology Has Infiltrated My Field and Produced Large-Scale Child Abuse.
Click to expand...

transgenderism  is  a modern fiction, and this is part of the all to human need to conform to an ideal because that ideal has become the part of the current cultural paradigm.  It's amazing how the universe turned under the thumb  of lawyers than need a cause to create.  Gay rights is a contrived issue layers pulled out of...their pocket.


----------



## Seawytch

Bob Blaylock said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> If wishes were horses, even beggars would ride.
> 
> You can wish all you want to that transgendered people didn't exist. They do. Laws that kooks like you and the equally homophobic "Patriot" that never served support would require that people like Buck Angel use the restroom of their birth gender. Do you know how incredibly stupid that is? That means Buck would have to use the women's restroom even if he "went all the way" and had a penis.
> 
> Gods you people are backwards and ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People with all sorts of mental and moral defects exist.  We can wish that they didn't, but they do.
> 
> This does not, in any way, obligate us as a society to treat dangerously insane and perverted freaks as if they are somehow normal and acceptable,and to allow them free reign to spread their perversion and madness and filth in our society.
> 
> Freaks such as this Buck Angel do not belong in free society.  That is what we have prisons and mental hospitals for.  And sane people are certainly not under any obligation to sacrifice even the smallest measure of our safety or modesty to pander to these sick freaks.
> 
> It is highly ironic that after defending this madness and evil, that you would presume to call anyone else _“backward and ignorant”._  You don't even know the difference between men and women.  How much more ignorant than that is it possible to get?
Click to expand...


You ARE backwards and ignorant....or just old. Either way, you're in the minority regarding trans people and their right to use public facilities..

Poll: Most oppose bathroom transgender laws


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Seawytch said:


> You ARE backwards and ignorant....or just old.



  Well, again, I know the difference between men and women, and why it matters, while you, very obviously, do not.

  You are certainly not in any position to call me _“backwards”_ nor _“ignorant”_.


----------



## Seawytch

Bob Blaylock said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ARE backwards and ignorant....or just old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, again, I know the difference between men and women, and why it matters, while you, very obviously, do not.
> 
> You are certainly not in any position to call me _“backwards”_ nor _“ignorant”_.
Click to expand...


No, old fella, you don't...which is what has ya'll so upset about trans people...


----------



## Seawytch

Slyhunter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you going to do when the laws you support require that this person use the women's restroom because he still has vagina?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we had a truly sane society, then a person such as that would either not have been allowed to be created, or else would be confined to a mental institution.  A woman, horrifically mutilated to appear as a man, is not a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If wishes were horses, even beggars would ride.
> 
> You can wish all you want to that transgendered people didn't exist. They do. Laws that kooks like you and the equally homophobic "Patriot" that never served support would require that people like Buck Angel use the restroom of their birth gender. Do you know how incredibly stupid that is? That means Buck would have to use the women's restroom even if he "went all the way" and had a penis.
> 
> Gods you people are backwards and ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he went all the way and got a penis I would have no problem with him using the Mens room.
> Penis's in one room Vagini's in the other.
Click to expand...


That's not how these ridiculous laws are being written. These homophobic/transphobic morons are writing laws that say you must use the restroom of your biological birth. That's beyond stupid to ridiculous.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> You ARE backwards and ignorant....or just old.


Yes...but _you_ *exploit* those with a severe mental illness for your own sexual deviance. And that is far worse.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> No, old fella, you don't...which is what has ya'll so upset about trans people...


Neither Blayock nor myself are “upset” with trans people. They have a severe mental ilness. We are upset with people like you who *exploit* them for a very twisted agenda.


----------



## P@triot

Children are not experiments. The left’s actions are unforgivable and history will look back on them with disgust.


> “Biology is not bigotry,”


Accepting science, biology, facts, and reason is *not* “hate”. But mutilating children _is_... 

Transgender Activists Conduct 'Giant Experiment' on Children, Author Says


----------



## P@triot

Progressives make me sick. These children are being irreparably harmed because the sickos on the left get off on sexual deviance.


> Between 80% and 95% of children naturally outgrow their gender dysphoria if they allow natural development to occur and they begin to feel comfortable with their biological gender, Anderson said, citing the available scientific evidence.


Transgender Activists Conduct 'Giant Experiment' on Children, Author Says


----------



## Wyld Kard

Luddly Neddite said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality is a cancer to humanity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most RW nutters ^^^ have no clue what transgender even means.
> 
> So much hysteria over less than .03% of the population who have always been right beside you in the bathroom.
> 
> What's creepy and sick you you nutters doing your Peeping Tom thing.
> 
> MYOB
Click to expand...




> Most RW nutters ^^^ have no clue what transgender even means.



And if leftists had a clue, they wouldn't try to normalize transgenderism, but instead recognize it for what it really is - a mental illness.  

But you morons are just not that smart, are ya?


----------



## P@triot

Children are not experiments. The left’s actions are unforgivable and history will look back on them with disgust.


> Many of these people recall a feeling of being pushed into transitioning, as if there were no other options, and they wish that medical professionals had made an effort to help them understand the deeper psychological issues that alienated them from their own bodies.


Sickening. Absolutely sickening. Those hurting the most - suffering from a very real mental illness - are terribly exploited by the left.

A New York Times Writer's Reckless Hit Piece on My Transgender Book


----------



## P@triot

Children are not experiments. The left’s actions are unforgivable and history will look back on them with disgust.


> Many regret the permanent damage done to their bodies, and some who transitioned as teenagers believe they were not mature enough to make such consequential decisions.


Sickening. Absolutely sickening. Those hurting the most - suffering from a very real mental illness - are terribly exploited by the left.

A New York Times Writer's Reckless Hit Piece on My Transgender Book


----------



## MindWars

This video sums up the liberal left perfectly as multiple ‘Gender Fluid’ and ‘Binary’ students walkout and disrupt a female speaker when she states that ‘men and women are just different.’ This is a must watch liberal meltdown. #58Genders #Binary


Julian Assange ⏳ on Twitter


----------



## P@triot

It is criminal that the left exploits these poor, tormented people. Their actions are unforgivable and history will look back on them with disgust.


> Contrary to the claims of activists, *sex isn’t “assigned” at birth—and that’s why it can’t be “reassigned.”* As I explain in my book When Harry Became Sally: Responding to the Transgender Moment, sex is a bodily reality that can be recognized well before birth with ultrasound imaging. The sex of an organism is defined and identified by the way in which it (he or she) is organized for sexual reproduction.


Sickening. Absolutely sickening. Those hurting the most - suffering from a very real mental illness - are terribly exploited by the left.

Sex Change: Physically Impossible, Psychosocially Unhelpful, and Philosophically Misguided


----------



## P@triot

It is criminal that the left exploits these poor, tormented people. Their actions are unforgivable and history will look back on them with disgust.


> Fellow Kansans are suffering and dying because of the lie that one's sex is whatever a person believes it to be. The rate of attempted suicide for those who experience "gender dysphoria" is 41%—10 times the national average.


Sickening. Absolutely sickening. Those hurting the most - suffering from a very real mental illness - are terribly exploited by the left. Good for Kansas for standing up for science, biology, reason, logic, and these exploited children.

Kansas Republicans Are Standing Up to Transgender Lies, Protecting Kids From Harm


----------



## P@triot

Seriously...the left is not satisfied unless they can homosexualize _everything_. I honestly never cared about the homosexual issue. But the left’s insane obsession with forcing it down the throats of children makes me want to join the homophobic effort to ban, ostracize, and demonize homosexuality.

This innocent looking bunny has the leftist trolls out in full force


----------



## Bob Blaylock

P@triot said:


> Seriously...the left is not satisfied unless they can homosexualize _everything_. I honestly never cared about the homosexual issue. But the left’s insane obsession with forcing it down the throats of children makes me want to join the homophobic effort to ban, ostracize, and demonize homosexuality.
> 
> This innocent looking bunny has the leftist trolls out in full force



  Pedophilia is next.

  There is no other explanation for the left *wrong*-wing agenda to push sexual perversion on children.  They are trying to set society up to accept the sexual abuse of children, and this is a step toward that purpose.


----------



## P@triot

You can’t make this stuff up. The left continues to deny science, biology, reality, etc.


> *But Time was judged guilty of* using “a simplistic and outdated understanding of biology to perpetuate some very dangerous ideas about trans women,” and *failing to acknowledge that biological sex “isn’t something we’re actually born with*, it’s something that doctors or our parents assign us at birth.”


Yeah, um, biological sex _is_ something you are absolutely born with. It is scientifically indisputable.

Transgender Ideology Is Riddled With Contradictions. Here Are the Big Ones.


----------



## P@triot

This is what happens when one rejects logic, reason, and reality in favor of emotions. When that happens, all positions contradict themselves and a person comes across sounding like an absolute lunatic...


> On the one hand, they claim that the real self is something other than the physical body, in a new form of Gnostic dualism, yet at the same time they embrace a materialist philosophy in which only the material world exists. They say that gender is purely a social construct, while asserting that a person can be “trapped” in the wrong gender.


How can one be “trapped” in a _physical_ situation if in fact gender is merely a “social construct”? By the very argument, it proves that gender is biological and not a “construct” at all.

Transgender Ideology Is Riddled With Contradictions. Here Are the Big Ones.


----------



## P@triot

This is what happens when one rejects logic, reason, and reality in favor of emotions. When that happens, all positions contradict themselves and a person comes across sounding like an absolute lunatic...


> They say there are no meaningful differences between man and woman, yet they rely on rigid sex stereotypes to argue that “gender identity” is real, while human embodiment is not. They claim that truth is whatever a person says it is, yet they believe there’s a real self to be discovered inside that person.


How can “gender identity” be _real_ if in fact gender is merely a “social construct”? By the very argument, one need only to ignore the “social construct” to be completely happy and content. No surgeries required. No transition required. No hormones required. Oops...

Transgender Ideology Is Riddled With Contradictions. Here Are the Big Ones.


----------



## P@triot

The left continues to take their lies and their rejection of science to unprecedented levels.


> The champions of social justice want you to believe that gender is fluid. Once the chains of gender science were lifted, the movement went, well… off the chain. By February 2014 there were 58 listed genders.
> 
> Four months later, there were 71. Today, there are over 112 listed genders. Mysteriously missing from the list are male and female. Wanna know why? Because they know, as all school children know, that — in reality — there are only two genders, but you can’t be reminded of that. You have to FIGHT ON FOR THE CAUSE!


Only the left could attempt to even list a third gender, much less the bat-shit crazy 112 genders.

Quick, hide the cutlery!


----------



## P@triot

It is truly a tragedy that progressives are willing to exploit their fellow human beings - especially children - for their disturbing sexual deviance.


> And so it led me to a point of thinking that I needed a gender change. And then one of these experts in gender dysphoria diagnosed me with gender dysphoria and said I needed hormone therapy and surgery. As you can see from standing here, they were totally wrong because I was born a boy.


There are few terms more comical than “gender dysphoria experts”. They are actually “Gaystapo Adverse Cowards”.

Watch a Man Who Lived as a Woman Reject the Lies of LGBT Activists


----------



## P@triot

The winning continues! So glad that the state of Oklahoma is protecting children from the toxic environment of the LGBT community.

Oklahoma Republican gov signs law allowing faith-based adoption agencies to refuse LGBT applicants


----------



## P@triot

A prime example of how these people hurt children. There is absolutely *no* excuse for walking out in public like this. None. Zero.

These people are _literally_ subhuman animals. No class. No respect. No decency. No dignity.

I Went to the LGBT Pride Parade in DC. Here Are 9 Things I Saw.


----------



## P@triot

The left continues to harm children with their idiotic dedication to extreme sexual deviance.


> Two athletes who were born males placed first and second in state track championship events for high school girls, causing anger among other competitors and parents who say they had an unfair advantage over the girls.


The actual girls *earned* what was stolen from them by males with mental problems.

Parents Object as Transgender Athletes Win Girls Track Events


----------



## P@triot

What a tragedy. The abuse and exploitation of children by the left continues...

‘Today’ features 10-year-old ‘drag kid’ who says he’s gay, not trans. Parents say it’s ‘his life.’


----------



## P@triot

The progressive exploitation of children is tragic. History will look back on the left like we look at the Nazis or child molesters.


----------



## P@triot

The data is all in. The facts are indisputable. Gender is *not* “fluid” and the left’s push to convince children to change their sex or “identify” as something else is child abuse.

DISTURBING: Modern feminists don’t want you to hear about this tragic ‘gender fluidity’ experiment


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> The data is all in. The facts are indisputable. Gender is *not* “fluid” and the left’s push to convince children to change their sex or “identify” as something else is child abuse.
> 
> DISTURBING: Modern feminists don’t want you to hear about this tragic ‘gender fluidity’ experiment



You and Glen Beck are both complete morons. You just proved the opposite point than you wanted to. That child's gender was forced on them and was not the will of the child. It's what they used to do before with innersexed children before they realized that not letting the child choose was causing psychological damage.


----------



## Slyhunter

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The data is all in. The facts are indisputable. Gender is *not* “fluid” and the left’s push to convince children to change their sex or “identify” as something else is child abuse.
> 
> DISTURBING: Modern feminists don’t want you to hear about this tragic ‘gender fluidity’ experiment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and Glen Beck are both complete morons. You just proved the opposite point than you wanted to. That child's gender was forced on them and was not the will of the child. It's what they used to do before with innersexed children before they realized that not letting the child choose was causing psychological damage.
Click to expand...

Biology says if you have a dick your a boy, if you don't you're a girl. It's not a choice.


----------



## AZGAL

*Mediaite*‏Verified account @*Mediaite* 10 Oct 2016


WaPo‘s Chris Cillizza Complains That Trump Kept Calling Clinton ‘She’ and ‘Her’ http://bit.ly/2d2w4Tn


----------



## AZGAL

Seawytch said:


> innersex


 WTF???


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The data is all in. The facts are indisputable. Gender is *not* “fluid” and the left’s push to convince children to change their sex or “identify” as something else is child abuse.
> 
> DISTURBING: Modern feminists don’t want you to hear about this tragic ‘gender fluidity’ experiment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and Glen Beck are both complete morons. You just proved the opposite point than you wanted to. That child's gender was forced on them and was not the will of the child. It's what they used to do before with innersexed children before they realized that not letting the child choose was causing psychological damage.
Click to expand...

That's it stupid...keep supporting the policies that completely rejects science and results in people committing suicide. You're commitment to deviant sexual activity over human life and well being is disgusting.


----------



## Seawytch

AZGAL said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> innersex
> 
> 
> 
> WTF???
Click to expand...


Formerly known as hermaphrodite.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Formerly known as hermaphrodite.


And the Democrat Party was formerly known as rational. Sadly, those days are long gone.


----------



## AZGAL

even your made up word games are scary
"innersex"

 WTF???


----------



## P@triot

AZGAL said:


> even your made up word games are scary
> "innersex"
> 
> WTF???


Everything about the left’s sexual deviance is scary. That’s why it ends in things like rape, assault, and suicide. The left doesn’t want to treat the mentally ill. They want to exploit them.


----------



## AZGAL

Lets not forget the harm done to real honest women who have had to lose their safety in women's bathrooms or are losing a clean safe space they used to have.


----------



## Seawytch

AZGAL said:


> Lets not forget the harm done to real honest women who have had to lose their safety in women's bathrooms or are losing a clean safe space they used to have.



Let's not forget that you are not in danger from trans women peering in the stall next to yours.

As of March 2017, 19 states, the District of Columbia and more than 200 municipalities have anti-discrimination laws and ordinances allowing transgender people to use public facilities that correspond to their gender identity.[...]

CNN reached out to 20 law enforcement agencies in states with anti-discrimination policies covering gender identity. None who answered reported any bathroom assaults after the policies took effect.

Michael Dunton, chief records clerk of Rhode Island's Cranston Police Department, told CNN his department was "hard-pressed" to find such a case: "We track our sex offenders very carefully and we haven't seen any instance of sexual predators assaulting in bathrooms."
In Maine, which has had gender identity protections in its state civil rights lawfor more than 11 years, the state Human Rights Commission was unaware of a single incident.​https://www-m.cnn.com/2017/03/07/he...ts-myths/index.html?r=https://www.google.com/

​


----------



## Seawytch

AZGAL said:


> even your made up word games are scary
> "innersex"
> 
> WTF???



I made a typographical error. The term these individuals prefer to be referred to is intersex. 

The term _intersexuality_ was coined by Richard Goldschmidt in 1917.[41] The first suggestion to replace the term 'hermaphrodite' with 'intersex' was made by Cawadias in the 1940s.[42]
Intersex - Wikipedia


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Let's not forget that you are not in danger from trans women peering in the stall next to yours.


Can we even get the language right at least? They are *not* “trans women” (as much as the left wishes they were). They are men who want to transition into being women. Therefore they are *trans* *men*.


----------



## P@triot

1. It’s nice to see more facts, studies, science, etc. coming to the forefront to prove the disturbing left-wing narrative wrong.

2. As is always the case - the Gaystapo jumped down this Ivy League professionals throat. In fear for her life and her professional career, she immediately started to backtrack. We cannot allow fascists to suppress fact for their alternate reality.

Is Transgender The New Anorexia? New Study Suggests So


----------



## P@triot

God this story makes me so happy. As the left and the Gaystapo desperately attempts to homosexualize _everything_, it is so nice to see both Sesame Street and the creator of Bert & Ernie stand up and set the record *straight* (pun intended  )


> Unfortunately for the LGBT narrative, the official account for Sesame Street tossed some cold water on the celebrations.
> 
> “As we have always said, Bert and Ernie are best friends,” the statement from Sesame Street said.


The left so desperately wants to indoctrinate children with their bat-shit crazy ideology. Thankfully, not only did Sesame Street stood up, but so did the creator of the two characters:


> Frank Oz, the iconic puppeteer and director who developed many of the Sesame Street characters, weighed in on the controversy and agreed.
> 
> “They’re not, of course,” he responded. “But why that question? Does it really matter?”


Sorry Gaystapo...toddlers will still learn colors and counting without learning about your deranged sexual deviance.

Sesame Street ruins LGBT spin on beloved characters after comments from ex-writer


----------



## P@triot

The left has a deep and relentless commitment to indoctrinating children. I just hope that every child there was there because their parents wanted them exposed to that filth and not because a parent was unaware of the events planned for that day (or unaware that their child attended).


> “Where is Bible story hour?”


Its a testament to the level of depravity of the left - and how far they’ve been able to drag society down to, that our *public* libraries host sexual deviance events but no Bible “story hour”.

Protesters show up for drag queen story hour in New York. Here’s why these events keep happening.


----------



## P@triot

The left continues to reject science, facts, and reality in favor of their bizarre, bat-shit crazy ideology.


> “The more and more we go down this road of political correctness at these universities,” Strobl said, “the question is: When will that end? How much is the university willing to *sacrifice* its pursuit of *truth* and its mission for this *fantasyland* of political correctness?”


It is _really_ sad when the 19-year old student is more mature, more intelligent, and more aware than the 60-year old PhD’s.

Students were told to select gender pronouns. One chose ‘His Majesty’ to protest ‘absurdity.’


----------



## toobfreak

P@triot said:


> Lots of young children are being irreparably harmed thanks to *failed* left-wing policies.



*I RESPECTFULLY DISAGREE*.  To say it is over failed left-wing policies is to imply some left-wing policies are a success.

LET'S BE CLEAR that there are NO good, successful left-wing policies!  Never has.  Never will.

They ALL fail to do what they promise.


----------



## P@triot

toobfreak said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of young children are being irreparably harmed thanks to *failed* left-wing policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I RESPECTFULLY DISAGREE*.  To say it is over failed left-wing policies is to imply some left-wing policies are a success.
> 
> LET'S BE CLEAR that there are NO good, successful left-wing policies!  Never has.  Never will.
> 
> They ALL fail to do what they promise.
Click to expand...

It doesn’t imply that at all. It clearly states “failed left-wing policies”. As in all. Every left-wing policy has been proven to be a failed left-wing policy.


----------



## P@triot

This is disgusting and disturbing on an unimaginable level.


> A whistleblower teacher from Great Britain alleges that 17 young students at the school where she teaches have been coerced into changing their genders. Some of the students are even mentally disabled, the teacher alleges. She charges that a powerful "transgender lobby" is behind the push.


The left lives to exploit children for their various political agendas.

Whistleblower teacher says 17 students in British school are changing genders, some were ‘tricked’


----------



## P@triot

The left is repulsive for exploiting the suffering of these individuals...


> A population of patients is suffering so much that they would submit to amputations and other radical surgeries, and the best research the Obama administration could find suggests that it brings them no meaningful improvements in their quality of life.


As awful as that is, it actually gets worse...


> Fourth, Chu acknowledges a struggle with suicide ideation: “I was not suicidal before hormones. Now I often am.”


The fake “gender dysphoria” is nothing more than _severe_ mental illness. Period. It is indisputable. These people are suffering and they are looking to desperate measures to ease their suffering because the left exploits them for their sexual deviance.

New York Times Reveals Painful Truths About 'Sex Change' Surgery


----------



## P@triot

The left continues to torture children for their own sexual gratification...

Mom Says 6-Year-Old Son Is Transgender. Dad Disagrees. Now He Might Lose His Son.


----------



## Skull

P@triot said:


> The left continues to torture children for their own sexual gratification...
> 
> Mom Says 6-Year-Old Son Is Transgender. Dad Disagrees. Now He Might Lose His Son.



Same story from another site - wonder if Mother's hatred for her ex is behind this torture of her son?

6-year-old boy forced to live as a girl while mom threatens dad for not going along


----------



## MindWars

P@triot said:


> Lots of young children are being irreparably harmed thanks to *failed* left-wing policies.
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the widespread promotion of transition affirmation, 75% to 95% of gender-dysphoric youth *ended up happy with their biological sex after simply passing through puberty*.
> 
> 
> 
> The left wants the mentally insane and small children make the decisions that drive society. It's absurd. It's asinine. And it's the type of idiocy that could _only_ come from the left. Adults don't allow children to make major decisions about their life. You let them choose what flavor of lollipop. You let them choose what toy to pick out at the store. You do *not* allow them to choose gender reassignment surgery, or what city the family will live in, or what automobile to purchase.
> 
> I’m a Pediatrician. How Transgender Ideology Has Infiltrated My Field and Produced Large-Scale Child Abuse.
Click to expand...


Incase you missed it

Father Says 6-Year-Old Son Refuses Mom’s Demand to Dress Like a Girl – Now He’s Being Charged with 'Child Abuse'


----------



## Slyhunter

Thanks for the info.
Don't hold your breath waiting for the Libs to speak up and say I'm sorry your right.


----------



## P@triot

The left continues to exploit the mentally ill...


> “Transgenders are saying, ‘I think and feel this way, therefore, I am.’ And it’s one thing for us to, as physicians, [to] treat the person with respect and honor their name change, but it would be a complete malpractice to treat them as the opposite sex.”


Absolutely horrifying fascism that the left will attempt to force people to deny science, logic, reason, and reality.

On Gender, the Science Is Deafening


----------



## P@triot

This is sick. It is disgusting. It is flat-out child abuse. And it is the result of what the left has fought for in this country.


> “I left after seeing a child dance on stage for money at nighttime. This was on Saturday night and I have been feeling disturbed ever since,” said a patron on Yelp.


Shame on _every_ left-wing asshole in America. And I don’t want to hear that you also “oppose” this. If you’re on the left, you’re part of the problem. You’ve voted and supported the people who have made this repulsive child abuse possible.

11-year-old ‘drag kid’ dances in popular NYC gay club as patrons toss money at him


----------



## P@triot




----------



## P@triot

The left continues to deny basic science...


> Treating a person differently based on their feelings isn’t just harmful, she argues, but *deadly*. In cases like heart disease, certain drugs can endanger women and not men. Even diagnoses present differently in men and women. The symptoms for certain diseases, she explains, can manifest themselves in completely opposite ways. “And these are nuances that medicine is finally studying and bringing to light. And it’s actually ironic that *the transgender movement [is] so anti-science*.”


It’s such a shame that the left places mental illness and/or irrational feelings above sciences, facts, logic, and reason.

On Gender, the Science Is Deafening


----------



## P@triot

Typical Gaystapo piece of shit...

Furious transgender woman rages at store clerk after he calls her 'sir' instead of 'ma'am' | Daily Mail Online

For the life of me, I can’t understand why people tolerate these subhuman animals. I would have knocked this dude out so fast, he would _still_ be trying to figure out what happened.


----------



## P@triot

It doesn’t take a PhD to see that “gender confusion” is _clearly_ a *severe* mental illness...

Maine Teen Who Fatally Stabbed Parents and Chihuahua Before Laughing on 911 Call Gets 40 Years


----------



## Skull

What some girls learn & do at college...

Mothers in shock as daughters come home from college with mustaches, breasts removed - The College Fix


----------



## P@triot

Disgusting. Absolutely horrifying. Let’s pray that Child Protective Services permanently removes this child from the home. That sick organization is all to happy to steal children for far less. The one time they are actually needed and they are nowhere to be found,

Child drag queen Nemis, 10, photographed with nude adult drag star


----------



## P@triot

Skull said:


> What some girls learn & do at college...
> 
> Mothers in shock as daughters come home from college with mustaches, breasts removed - The College Fix


Horrifying. But...this is *exactly* what the left wants. Sever ties to the family, immerse them in sexual deviance, pump them full of unnatural hormones to ensure they can’t reproduce (which turn plays hell with their mental health, which in turn ensures they will sever ties to their family since they can’t think straight). Lather. Rinse. Repeat.


----------



## Skull

Another MD sees the dangers and writes about it:

https://www.ncbcenter.org/files/1015/4757/4796/EMcontent_Feb2019.pdf


----------



## P@triot

The left continues to exploit and abuse the mentally ill for their own agenda...


> studies have shown that many of those diagnosed with gender dysphoria have at least one other psychiatric disorder.


Every rational person in the world knows that anyone who wants to transition is suffering from severe mental illness. These poor souls have been horribly exploited by the left.

Former transgender says media, doctors misled him to believe that sex change was the answer to his gender dysphoria


----------



## P@triot

Skull said:


> Another MD sees the dangers and writes about it:
> 
> https://www.ncbcenter.org/files/1015/4757/4796/EMcontent_Feb2019.pdf


Excellent question by this physician...


> When I asked the lead physician for his thoughts on comparing those with gender dysphoria who desire sex reassignment surgery to those with body integrity identity disorder who desire amputations, he paused and responded that he had never thought about it.


Yet another example of how irrational the left has become.


----------



## P@triot

The child abuse from the left-wing ideology is _horrifying_...


> I have nowhere to go for proper help. *Therapists* *are* actively trained and *socially* *pressured* not to question these increasingly common identities.


The left continue to reject basic science in favor of feelings and their perverted sexual deviance.

In Their Own Words: Parents of 5 Kids Who Think They’re Trans Speak


----------



## P@triot

The child abuse from the left-wing ideology is _horrifying_...


> Around this time, she was diagnosed with ADHD, depression, and anxiety. But mental health professionals seemed mainly interested in helping her process her new identity as a male and persuading me to accept the notion that my daughter is actually my son.


The left continue to reject basic science in favor of feelings and their perverted sexual deviance. They so-called “professionals” had absolutely no interest in treating her mental illness. They just want to fast-track the sexual deviance.

In Their Own Words: Parents of 5 Kids Who Think They’re Trans Speak


----------



## P@triot

Shame on you Seawytch and every last sexual deviant like you who gets off on the suffering off these poor people.


> After convincing myself that I was a woman *during a severe mental health crisis*, I visited a licensed nurse practitioner in early 2013 and asked for a hormone prescription. I should have been stopped, but out-of-control, transgender activism had made the nurse practitioner too scared to say no.


Believing you are something you are not is the textbook definition of mental illness. But the Gaystapo has done what fascist brownshirts do - physically attack, socially destroy, and intimidate anyone who opposes the Gaystapo agenda.

I Was America’s First ‘Nonbinary’ Person. It Was All a Sham.


----------



## P@triot

Shame on you Seawytch and every last sexual deviant like you who gets off on the suffering off these poor people. It is people like you exploiting the mentally ill and making their lives miserable.


> All I needed to do was switch over my hormone operating fuel and get my penis turned into a vagina. Then I’d be the same as any other woman. That’s the fantasy the *transgender* *community* *sold* *me*. It’s the *lie* I bought into and believed.
> 
> Only one therapist tried to stop me from crawling into this smoking rabbit hole. When she did, I not only fired her, I filed a formal complaint against her. “She’s a gatekeeper,” the trans community said.


Believing you are something you are not is the textbook definition of mental illness. But the Gaystapo has done what fascist brownshirts do - physically attack, socially destroy, and intimidate anyone who opposes the Gaystapo agenda.

I Was America’s First ‘Nonbinary’ Person. It Was All a Sham.


----------



## P@triot

Shame on you Seawytch and every last sexual deviant like you who gets off on the suffering off these poor people. It is people like _you_ exploiting the mentally ill and making their lives miserable.


> But when a licensed medical doctor writes you a letter essentially stating that you were born in the wrong body and a government agency or court of law validates that *delusion*, *you become damaged and confused*. I certainly did.


Believing you are something you are not is the textbook definition of mental illness. But the Gaystapo has done what fascist brownshirts do - physically attack, socially destroy, and intimidate anyone who opposes the Gaystapo agenda.

I Was America’s First ‘Nonbinary’ Person. It Was All a Sham.


----------



## P@triot

One can always count on the left to exploit children in their quest for sexual deviance...

Drag Queen Storytime Reader Previously Charged with Sexual Assault of a Child Under the Age of 14


----------



## P@triot

There is a reason these people are “drag queens” - they are disturbed, sexual deviants. Only an idiot would invite them around children.

Library Invited Drag Queen to Read to Kids. He Was a Sex Offender.


----------



## SweetSue92

Transgender teachers now, making the "transition" mid-year, suddenly coming back to school looking like a man wearing makeup, painted nails and a dress. 

To teach elementary school. 

You bet I would have BIG problems with this as a parent of elementary school children, if I were in that place.


----------



## P@triot

Children (particularly young girls) continue to suffer due to the bat-shit crazy sexual deviance of the left.

High School Girls Protest Biological Males Being Allowed in Locker Rooms


----------



## P@triot

The child abuse from the left-wing ideology is _horrifying_...


> "[Jackson's] sexual needs were his sexual *needs*,..."You can say 'molested,' but those children...married and they both have children, so it didn't kill them."


For the last few years, the left has been trying to normalize child molestation. This was just another step in the effort. Barbra Streisand doing her part for the cause. There are *no* sexual “needs”. There are sexual wants. There are sexual desires. Michael Jackson’s sick deviance was *not* a “need”.

Barbra Streisand shocks world with comments about Michael Jackson's 'sexual needs' and his alleged child victims


----------



## Skull

Three MDs discuss fallacy of transgenderism:


----------



## Skull

A recent panel on negative effects on children of transgenderism:

The Medical Harms of Hormonal and Surgical Interventions for Gender Dysphoric Children


----------



## Skull

Here is the story of Walt Heyer, who was a tranny for several years and regretted that decision:

Hormones, surgery, regret: I was a transgender woman for 8 years — time I can't get back


----------



## P@triot

Once again children are *forced* to *suffer* because of the homosexual community...

This Gay Dad Lost Custody of His Own Kids. His Case Matters for All Children.


----------



## Skull

Doctors write to Surgeon General about too careless use of surgery & drugs on kids with gender dysphoria:

https://www.acpeds.org/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/7.16.19-Surgeon-General-letter1963-v4.pdf


----------



## P@triot

This is why the left pushes the “gender confusion” and “transgender” nonsense so hard. Sexual predators desire unfettered access to victims...

UK Politician Who Pushed for Gender-Neutral Bathrooms Is Charged with 9 Counts of Child Sex Abuse


----------



## Slyhunter

P@triot said:


> This is why the left pushes the “gender confusion” and “transgender” nonsense so hard. Sexual predators desire unfettered access to victims...
> 
> UK Politician Who Pushed for Gender-Neutral Bathrooms Is Charged with 9 Counts of Child Sex Abuse


This should be splattered in every forum a Liberal reads. This should be on every single MSM channel where they congregate. They hide in ignorance.


----------



## P@triot

Every single qualified, honest, and rational pediatrician in the world calls this horrific abuse exactly what it is:


> Conservative groups like One Million Moms activated, warning customers that unless they wanted their money to support an ideology *pediatricians* call “*child abuse*,” they’d better find another razor.


It's fucking child abuse. And the left knows it too. But they are a selfish bunch. And they put the sexual deviant desires of the adult over the well being of the child.

Gillette’s Political Correctness Backfires


----------



## P@triot

Every single qualified, honest, and rational pediatrician in the world calls this horrific abuse exactly what it is. And the response by the fascists is to fire anyone who “dares” to speak the truth...

Academia ‘Not for Faint-Hearted,’ Says Professor Fired for Gender Remarks


----------



## P@triot

This is so sick, so disgusting, so disturbing that no rational/reasonable person could ever tolerate it. It is my sincere hope that violence is brought against each and every one of these “drag queen” pedophiles...


----------



## P@triot

It is absolutely sickening what the left is doing to children. Pure child abuse.

Growing Up, She Thought She Was a Man. Now She’s Fighting the Patriarchy.


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno

P@triot said:


> Lots of young children are being irreparably harmed thanks to *failed* left-wing policies.
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the widespread promotion of transition affirmation, 75% to 95% of gender-dysphoric youth *ended up happy with their biological sex after simply passing through puberty*.
> 
> 
> 
> The left wants the mentally insane and small children make the decisions that drive society. It's absurd. It's asinine. And it's the type of idiocy that could _only_ come from the left. Adults don't allow children to make major decisions about their life. You let them choose what flavor of lollipop. You let them choose what toy to pick out at the store. You do *not* allow them to choose gender reassignment surgery, or what city the family will live in, or what automobile to purchase.
> 
> I’m a Pediatrician. How Transgender Ideology Has Infiltrated My Field and Produced Large-Scale Child Abuse.
Click to expand...

Time to lock these filth mongering, attention whore parents up and throw away the key.


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno

Tank said:


> Homosexuality is a cancer to humanity


They are a waste of flesh and bone.


----------



## P@triot

It is absolutely sickening what the left is doing to children. Pure child abuse.

Puberty-blocking drugs used to treat gender dysphoria in kids linked to thousands of deaths


----------



## P@triot

Great job Seawytch. You and your ilk continue to subject children to severe abuse for your own sexual deviance and your own disturbing agenda.

I Spent a Year as a Trans Man. Doctors Failed Me at Every Turn.


----------



## P@triot

It is absolutely sickening what the left is doing to children. Pure child abuse.

Trans activist stokes controversy by saying that gender reassignment surgery does not help many with gender dysphoria


----------



## P@triot

Every single qualified PhD who isn't afraid of the Gaystapo is on record that the transgender bullshit is pure child abuse.


> Conservative groups like One Million Moms activated, warning customers that unless they wanted their money to support *an ideology pediatricians call “child abuse,”* they’d better find another razor.


We don't allow children to own firearms because they lack the maturity and understanding. We don't allow children to enter into legal contracts because they lack the maturity and understanding. We don't hold children legally accountable because they lack the maturity and understanding. So what kind of ignorant asshat thinks a child has the maturity and understanding for the self-mutilation and life-long consequences of transgender bullshit?

Gillette’s Political Correctness Backfires


----------



## P@triot

The Gaystapo works so hard to *force* children into homosexuality.

Drag queen asks children what they want to be when they grow up. One says 'Spider-Man.' Drag queen adds, 'Or Princess Spider-Man — you never know.'


----------



## P@triot

It is absolutely sickening what the left is doing to children. Pure child abuse.

Transgender Clinics Prescribe 'Testosterone like Candy,' Says Gay Author


----------



## P@triot

Only an absolute imbecile doesn’t realize that it is a severe mental disorder...


> "What happened in my childhood had never been dealt with as it should have been with psychotherapy," he admitted. "I thought that my problem was my gender."


Oh really? No shit.

Former trans man who had gender reassignment surgery — and then de-transitioned — offers warning to Caitlyn Jenner and 7-year-old Texas boy James Younger


----------



## P@triot

The Gaystapo works so hard to *force* children into homosexuality.

Drag Queen Prostitute Visits Texas School


----------



## Questioner

P@triot said:


> Lots of young children are being irreparably harmed thanks to *failed* left-wing policies.
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the widespread promotion of transition affirmation, 75% to 95% of gender-dysphoric youth *ended up happy with their biological sex after simply passing through puberty*.
> 
> 
> 
> The left wants the mentally insane and small children make the decisions that drive society. It's absurd. It's asinine. And it's the type of idiocy that could _only_ come from the left. Adults don't allow children to make major decisions about their life. You let them choose what flavor of lollipop. You let them choose what toy to pick out at the store. You do *not* allow them to choose gender reassignment surgery, or what city the family will live in, or what automobile to purchase.
> 
> I’m a Pediatrician. How Transgender Ideology Has Infiltrated My Field and Produced Large-Scale Child Abuse.
Click to expand...

Correct, it's a cult, and they're promoting child abuse for quasi-religious reasons, as well as dishonestly attacking actual psychology, medicine, psychiatry, and so on using conspiracy theories to promote their worthless ideology, solely for their selfish cult and religious reasons, at the expense of actual children.

It relates to ideologies such as "Secular Humanism" which have held these faith-based beliefs since the 1800s and before, as well as the "critical theory" cult, which is effectively a radical, anarchist strain thought, which buys into a silly myth that "trans people" held some quasi-sacred status in ancient cultures, asserting on one hand that they are "born that way", but on another hand that "gender roles" were invented as part of a vast "racist sexist homophobic rich white male right wing supremacist conspiracy theory".

Thankfully evolutionary psychology more or less renders this nonsense obsolete, as well as the archaic "blank slate" theories of mind and body which were most popular during the 1800s, and even then were more or less known to be nonsense, such as in legal instiuttions such as Common Law theory, which asserts the reality of genetic or biological factors in human behavior (e.x. acknowledging the difference between "crimes of passion", or done impulsively, and premeditated, or reasoned crimes).

Most likely the transgender cult and the literal freaks associated with it, likely turning out in some cases to be associated with other fringe movements such as NAMBLA as well, will likely go extinct along with the other silly, yet dangerous fads of the baby boomer generation which were heavily and intentionally promoted by mass media solely for naïve quasi-"religious" reasons at the expense of reality, trendy among those whose entire childish worldview is based on childish TV shows, but not many thinking men and women, thankfully.


----------



## P@triot

This is what happens when you cultivate the mental illness of someone for your own sexual gratification, rather than getting them the mental health treatment they so desperately need...

Transgender with male genitalia who just complained about being rejected by gynecology office faces weapons charges


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Mr. Yaniv is batcrap crazy, of course, but I still don't agree with him facing criminal weapons charges here.  The weapon, described inaccurately as a _“Taser”*_, is a purely defensive device, and he did not actually use it on anyone, or directly threaten anyone with it.

  Of course, this is in Canada, where I guess even criminals have a right to go about their business in safety, secure in the knowledge that the subjects of their activities are defenseless.

———

*  It appears to be the sort of _“stun gun”_ that you have to directly touch to the target.  A Taser fires darts with wires attached to them, so that you can use it from a distance.


----------



## P@triot

A young *man* is dead because the left would rather ignore science and exploit those poor souls with severe mental illnesses for their own deviant sexual gratification than get them the help/treatment those so desperately need.

Washington man accused of killing teen after discovering she was transgender


----------



## P@triot

So much unnecessary suffering all because the left gets off on convincing them mentally ill to medically mutilate...

Man, 19, Regrets ‘Frankenstein Hack Job’ Gender Reassignment Surgery


----------



## Questioner

It's a medical fad which won't stand the test of time, and the TV shows regarding "transgender" are really just the equivalent of PT Barnum's circus, it's primarily just a show for voyeurism, like "Honey Boo Boo".

Absurd medical fads are a part of history, such as the "Castrato" fad of the 1800s. "Medicine" as an industry, from my knowledge is also more diverse and less formally systemized as, say the "natural sciences" are to begin with, some people apparently don't know the difference between these two industries and honestly conflate them.

Someday, I may read up on the history of medicine in Europe and America, and see where fads such as sexual reassignment surgery fit into it in the grand scheme of things, especially if they are merely extreme treatments for symptoms which a child may simply grow out of on their own post adolescence, or the result of psychological symptoms, such as Asperger's or Borderline disorder.

My gut tells me that were these symptoms resolvable without removing genitals, most good or competent doctors or physicians would not recommend them, and conversely some of the "transgender" cultists don't care about medicine to begin with, but are merely pushing it and associated conspiracy theories (e.x. branding the entire history of modern medicine as part of a "religious" or "right-wing" conspiracy theories) simply because they want to, for ideological reasons or quasi "religious" reasons not grounded in medicine, such as a mythical believe in a cult of "transgender" holding a sacred status in indigenous cultures, which history shows simply isn't the whole story, as simple and cute as such a childish myth might be to simple minded folks.

In some cases, it may likely just simply be a case of a parent detesting the sex or gender the child was born with to begin with and wanting to "change it", which history shows is a cultural theme regardless of whether or not the "transgender" diagnosis is brought into it or not, much as how boys are favored over girls in China. Bad, if not outright horrible parenting, is sadly a part of human nature, this being no exception to the rule.


----------



## P@triot

The left's horrific *War on Women* is tragically still alive and well in 2019. Can we please end this shit in 2020? Can we find a cure for the cancer that is progressivism.

A High School Girl’s Life After Transgender Students Join Her Sport


----------



## Bob Blaylock

P@triot said:


> The left's horrific *War on Women* is tragically still alive and well in 2019. Can we please end this shit in 2020? Can we find a cure for the cancer that is progressivism.
> 
> A High School Girl’s Life After Transgender Students Join Her Sport



  I think that the only cure, here, is for sane people to stop allowing ourselves to be bullied and shamed and intimidated into playing along with this nonsense.  We need to not shrink from telling the obvious truth, that there is no such thing as transgenderism, that a man is not and cannot become a woman, and a woman is not, and cannot become a man.

  We need to point out that anyone who is confused about the distinction between male and female is very obviously suffering from severe mental defects; especially those who are confused about their own gender *sex*.

  The degenerate freaks who promote this nonsense only get away with it because too many of us sane people are too cowardly to stand up to them.  Too many of us have fallen for the exact phenomenon that Hans Christian Andersen described in his tale of The Emperor's New Clothes.  Shame on those of us who have thus allowed ourselves to be intimidated into playing along with what we can clearly see to be a destructive and absurd lie, rather than standing up for the truth.  Shame on those of us as much as on the freaks who promote this lie.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Bob Blaylock said:


> The degenerate freaks who promote this nonsense only get away with it because too many of us sane people are too cowardly to stand up to them.  Too many of us have fallen for the exact phenomenon that Hans Christian Andersen described in his tale of The Emperor's New Clothes.  Shame on those of us who have thus allowed ourselves to be intimidated into playing along with what we can clearly see to be a destructive and absurd lie, rather than standing up for the truth.  Shame on those of us as much as on the freaks who promote this lie.



  I hadn't yet read the most recently-linked article when I wrote the above, but there it is, right in that article…

_“Everyone is afraid of retaliation from the media, from the kids around their school, from other athletes, coaches, schools, administrators,” Selina explained. “They don’t want to drag attention to themselves, and they don’t want to be seen as a target for potential bullying and threats.”_​


----------



## P@triot

Resist the Gaystapo...

California’s Sex Ed Guidelines Suggest Asking Kindergartners What Gender They Identify As


----------



## P@triot

1. The federal government has absolutely no constitutional authority when it comes to education. Zero.

2. The LGBT community is desperate to get their hands on every child in America. We cannot allow it. #Resist

Equality Act Could Impose Left-Wing LGBT Curriculum on Whole Nation


----------



## Bob Blaylock

P@triot said:


> The LGBT community is desperate to get their hands on every child in America. We cannot allow it. #Resist
> 
> Equality Act Could Impose Left-Wing LGBT Curriculum on Whole Nation



  It was foolish of us to ever give an inch to the homosexual/transsexual/pedophile movement.  I don't know if anyone saw it coming, back when it was supposedly only about _“consenting adults”_, that they would one day openly go after young children, but here we are.  We should have put a stop to this sickness long before it ever approached this point.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Bob Blaylock said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The LGBT community is desperate to get their hands on every child in America. We cannot allow it. #Resist
> 
> Equality Act Could Impose Left-Wing LGBT Curriculum on Whole Nation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was foolish of us to ever give an inch to the homosexual/transsexual/pedophile movement.  I don't know if anyone saw it coming, back when it was supposedly only about _“consenting adults”_, that they would one day openly go after young children, but here we are.  We should have put a stop to this sickness long before it ever approached this point.
Click to expand...

New Study Shows Link Between Brain Damage And Religious Fundamentalism



> Brain Damage: A new study establishes a link between brain damage and religious fundamentalism, and demonstrates how brain damage increases religious fundamentalism.
> 
> PsyPost reports:
> 
> A new study in the journal Neuropsychologia found that lesions in a particular brain region tend to increase religious fundamentalism.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> New Study Shows Link Between Brain Damage And Religious Fundamentalism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain Damage: A new study establishes a link between brain damage and religious fundamentalism, and demonstrates how brain damage increases religious fundamentalism.
> 
> PsyPost reports:
> 
> A new study in the journal Neuropsychologia found that lesions in a particular brain region tend to increase religious fundamentalism.
Click to expand...


  Of course, that was bullshit when you started a thread about it almost two years ago, and it's even more so, now, as you introduce it as an irrelevancy in an effort to derail this thread.

TheOpressiveFaggot, AKA Henery Hawk ↓
[ATTACH=full]298127[/ATTACH] ​


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Bob Blaylock said:


> Of course, that was bullshit when you started a thread about it almost two years ago, and it's even more so, now, as you introduce it as an irrelevancy in an effort to derail this thread.
> 
> TheOpressiveFaggot, AKA Henery Hawk ↓
> [img]http://www.usmessageboard.com/attachments/chickenhawk-png.298127/[/img]​



…and, I see, started a new bullshit thread on a similar bullshit premise, just about the same time as your post here.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

P@triot said:


> Lots of young children are being irreparably harmed thanks to *failed* left-wing policies.
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the widespread promotion of transition affirmation, 75% to 95% of gender-dysphoric youth *ended up happy with their biological sex after simply passing through puberty*.
> 
> 
> 
> The left wants the mentally insane and small children make the decisions that drive society. It's absurd. It's asinine. And it's the type of idiocy that could _only_ come from the left. Adults don't allow children to make major decisions about their life. You let them choose what flavor of lollipop. You let them choose what toy to pick out at the store. You do *not* allow them to choose gender reassignment surgery, or what city the family will live in, or what automobile to purchase.
> 
> I’m a Pediatrician. How Transgender Ideology Has Infiltrated My Field and Produced Large-Scale Child Abuse.
Click to expand...

the left is creating a lot of future deranged serial killers


----------



## P@triot

It was painfully clear that he needed mental healthcare before. More indisputable proof that the proper course of action for “transgenders” is mental healthcare.

'Human Ken doll' — who spent more than $600,000 on over 70 surgeries to enhance maleness — is now a transgender woman


----------



## P@triot

The left lives to exploit children and young adults for their own sexual deviance...

Transgender Clinics Are to Blame for Ruining Young Lives


----------



## P@triot

The left lives to exploit children and young adults for their own sexual deviance...


> And parents are coming over saying, “Hey, did you see that there was anal sex and oral sex in here? And did you see this activity where *they ask the kids to imagine they’re a different gender*?”


They are desperate to create as many sexually deviant people as possible.

2 California Moms Sound Alarm About Lewd Sex Ed Coming to Schools


----------



## P@triot

It’s really sad that the left has gone so far off of the damn sanity rails, that we now need legislation for shit that is just basic common sense...

‘It’s Not Fair’: Idaho Lawmaker to Introduce Bill Barring Biological Males From Girls Sports


----------



## P@triot

Thank God real Americans are standing up to protect children from the Gaystapo...


> In the past couple of months, Republican lawmakers in at least nine states have introduced legislation to *ban* medical providers from helping boys and girls undergo a medical transition via surgery and/or hormone replacement therapy before they turn 18.



Lawmakers in 9 States Aim to Protect Kids From LGBT 'Transition' Agenda


----------



## Questioner

P@triot said:


> Thank God real Americans are standing up to protect children from the Gaystapo...
> 
> 
> 
> In the past couple of months, Republican lawmakers in at least nine states have introduced legislation to *ban* medical providers from helping boys and girls undergo a medical transition via surgery and/or hormone replacement therapy before they turn 18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawmakers in 9 States Aim to Protect Kids From LGBT 'Transition' Agenda
Click to expand...

Good to see the law making a rightful decision on this one, left wing conspiracy theories and nonsense in which biology and/or psychology is suddenly part of a vast 'right wing conspiracy theory' being rendered obsolete, as well as whatever archaic little quasi-religious notions and nonsensical myths the cult and its ferality is promoting this dreck on the very basis of to begin with, simply because they want to for their little childish, anti-intellectual, emotional, and chemically imbalanced reasons, not because its "true" in any meaningful or inherent sense (let alone good, true and beautiful all at the same time; bad, false and ugly, rather it is...)


----------



## P@triot

The left believes that children exist solely to server the state. And in the meantime, they want to sexualize and abuse the children as much as possible.

Teachers Union Wants Kids to Pursue Gender Transition Without Parents


----------



## P@triot

It’s sickening how the left continues to exploit children...

UK teen girl wanted to be male; got breasts removed, took testosterone. Now 23, she says doctors should have 'challenged' her decision — and is suing.


----------



## Slyhunter

P@triot said:


> It’s sickening how the left continues to exploit children...
> 
> UK teen girl wanted to be male; got breasts removed, took testosterone. Now 23, she says doctors should have 'challenged' her decision — and is suing.


Damned if you do, Damned if you don't.


----------

